# Search Engine links redirected, other issues...



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, this is my first time posting here. I read the rules so hopefully I'll figure out how to do everything right and maybe someone will be able to help. 

My main concern is that lately I've noticed that often when i click on a link on google, I'll get redirected to random pages, usually that appear to be search-engine like and that have links to all sorts of other places, but are completely unrelated to the link I clicked and that seem to assume I have inputted another search command. Even when the links work right, sometimes then I'll get a message that says something along the lines of content coding error and I can't get on the page.

I run CCleaner to clean registry errors, defrag, AVG free scans, Spybot and Malwarebytes on a pretty regular basis but sometimes there are certain things that just persist. For instance I regularly get a particular spyware/malware thing called Wildtangent that for some reason neither spybot nor malwarebytes can get rid of, and there are definitely some folders in my program files and processes running on my computer that I'm not familiar with and that seem kind of suspicious. 

Other than the google problem, those other ones have been around for quite some time, as in probably a year or even several years, without me noticing any serious problems or things getting progressively worse, but sometimes I think my computer is slower than it should be and this google thing in particular has me a little worried.

Ok so I'm going to run the hijackthis program and get all of that log stuff and post it up as soon as possible. If for some reason I can't figure out how to do it, that will be my next post instead. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

This should contain everything except the DDS, which was for some reason really long, so I'll see if I can fit it all in one or two more posts. Is it supposed to be that long?

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 4:28:13 PM, on 2/7/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 924\dlccmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Manager\WDBtnMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcccoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\dlccjswx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\Install\MSIPatchRegFix-X86.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Viewpoint Toolbar BHO - {A7327C09-B521-4EDB-8509-7D2660C9EC98} - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\3.9.0\ViewBarBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Viewpoint Toolbar - {F8AD5AA5-D966-4667-9DAF-2561D68B2012} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Viewpoint\Toolbar Runtime\3.9.0\IEViewBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCCCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCCtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlccmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 924\dlccmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WD Drive Manager] C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Manager\WDBtnMgrUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - Global Startup: Wireless USB 2.0 WLAN Card Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Search Bar\ENCSBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: dlcc_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcccoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® Quick Resume Technology Drivers (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: MioNet - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\MioNet\MioNetManager.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PRISMSVC - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: WD Drive Manager Service (WDBtnMgrSvc.exe) - WDC - C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Manager\WDBtnMgrSvc.exe

--
End of file - 12654 bytes

GMER 1.0.15.15530 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-02-07 17:05:46
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\iaStor0 WDC_WD25 rev.10.0
Running: l7m24vym.exe; Driver: C:\DOCUME~1\MAXCAN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\pxtdypob.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----

SSDT sptd.sys ZwCreateKey [0xF72BB0B0]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwEnumerateKey [0xF72C084E]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwEnumerateValueKey [0xF72C0BEE]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwOpenKey [0xF72BB090]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwOpenProcess [0xEBAEF6C0]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwQueryKey [0xF72C0CC6]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwQueryValueKey [0xF72C0B46]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwSetValueKey [0xF72C0D58]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwTerminateProcess [0xEBAEF770]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwTerminateThread [0xEBAEF810]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwWriteVirtualMemory [0xEBAEF8B0]

---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

?  C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sptd.sys The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
.text C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys section is writeable [0xF63E8360, 0x1DE5ED, 0xE8000020]
.text USBPORT.SYS!DllUnload F63A08AC 5 Bytes JMP 862D7538 
.rsrc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys entry point in ".rsrc" section [0xEE060614]
? C:\DOCUME~1\MAXCAN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\mbr.sys The system cannot find the file specified. !

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Device \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs 86DCF1D8

AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs AVGIDSFilter.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Filter Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )

Device \FileSystem\Fastfat \FatCdrom 853AD980

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)

Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBPDO-0 862CE7E8
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-1 862D56F0
Device \Driver\dmio \Device\DmControl\DmIoDaemon 86DD11D8
Device \Driver\dmio \Device\DmControl\DmConfig 86DD11D8
Device \Driver\dmio \Device\DmControl\DmPnP 86DD11D8
Device \Driver\dmio \Device\DmControl\DmInfo 86DD11D8
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-2 862D56F0
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-3 862D56F0
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-4 862D56F0

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)

Device \Driver\Ftdisk \Device\HarddiskVolume1  86D5E1D8
Device \Driver\Ftdisk \Device\HarddiskVolume2 86D5E1D8
Device \Driver\Cdrom \Device\CdRom0 862EA7E8
Device \Driver\iastor -> DriverStartIo \Device\Ide\iaStor0 85C04AF1
Device \Driver\iastor \Device\Ide\iaStor0 86DD01D8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort0 [F720FB40] atapi.sys[unknown section] {MOV EDX, [ESP+0x8]; LEA ECX, [ESP+0x4]; PUSH EAX; MOV EAX, ESP; PUSH EAX}
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-4 [F720FB40] atapi.sys[unknown section] {MOV EDX, [ESP+0x8]; LEA ECX, [ESP+0x4]; PUSH EAX; MOV EAX, ESP; PUSH EAX}
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T1L0-c [F720FB40] atapi.sys[unknown section] {MOV EDX, [ESP+0x8]; LEA ECX, [ESP+0x4]; PUSH EAX; MOV EAX, ESP; PUSH EAX}
Device \Driver\Cdrom \Device\CdRom1 862EA7E8
Device \Driver\Ftdisk \Device\HarddiskVolume3 86D5E1D8
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetBt_Wins_Export 86310360
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetbiosSmb 86310360
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{C4EDC327-F675-4859-BA91-C1FFE71B9AEA} 86310360

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)

Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-0 862D56F0
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-1 862D56F0
Device \FileSystem\MRxSmb \Device\LanmanDatagramReceiver 8609B5E8
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-2 862D56F0
Device \FileSystem\MRxSmb \Device\LanmanRedirector 8609B5E8
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-3 862D56F0
Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBFDO-4 862CE7E8
Device \Driver\Ftdisk \Device\FtControl 86D5E1D8
Device \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat 853AD980

AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat fltmgr.sys (Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager/Microsoft Corporation)
AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat AVGIDSFilter.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Filter Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )

Device \FileSystem\Cdfs \Cdfs 85DA8980
Device \FileSystem\Cdfs \Cdfs DLAIFS_M.SYS (Drive Letter Access Component/Sonic Solutions)
Device \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-0 -> \??\IDE#DiskWDC_WD2500JS-75NCB3_____________________10.02E04#4&3203b792&0&0.0.0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b} device not found

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\[email protected] -75969458
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\[email protected] -1506572269
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0xFE 0x75 0xD1 0x1F ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0xFE 0x75 0xD1 0x1F ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected]  0xFE 0x75 0xD1 0x1F ...

---- Disk sectors - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sectors 488281109 (+140): rootkit-like behavior;

---- Files - GMER 1.0.15 ----

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys suspicious modification; TDL3 <-- ROOTKIT !!!

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

DDS (Ver_10-12-12.02) - NTFSx86 
Run by Max Cantor at 16:31:02.96 on Mon 02/07/2011
internet explorer: 6.0.2900.5512
browserjavaversion: 1.6.0_15
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1022.233 [GMT -5:00]

AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 *Enabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}

============== Running Processes ===============

C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 924\dlccmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Manager\WDBtnMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcccoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\dlccjswx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\Install\MSIPatchRegFix-X86.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Desktop\dds.scr

============== Running Processes ===============

\??\C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 924\dlccmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Manager\WDBtnMgrSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
\??\C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
\??\C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcccoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\dlccjswx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\Install\MSIPatchRegFix-X86.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Desktop\dds.scr
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter

============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main
NoUpdateCheck REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
NoJITSetup REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Disable Script Debugger REG_SZ yes
Show_ChannelBand REG_SZ No
Anchor Underline REG_SZ yes
Cache_Update_Frequency REG_SZ Once_Per_Session
Display Inline Images REG_SZ yes
Do404Search REG_BINARY 01000000
Save_Session_History_On_Exit REG_SZ no
Show_FullURL REG_SZ no
Show_StatusBar REG_SZ yes
Show_ToolBar REG_SZ yes
Show_URLinStatusBar REG_SZ yes
Show_URLToolBar REG_SZ yes
Start Page REG_SZ http://www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-inc&channel=us
Use_DlgBox_Colors REG_SZ yes
Search Page REG_SZ http://www.google.com
Enable Browser Extensions REG_SZ yes
Use Search Asst REG_SZ no
Search Bar REG_SZ http://www.google.com/ie
Default_Page_URL REG_SZ http://www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-inc&channel=us
FullScreen REG_SZ no
Window_Placement REG_BINARY 2c00000002000000030000000083ffff0083ffffffffffffffffffff90000000b8000000b003000010030000
Use FormSuggest REG_SZ no
NotifyDownloadComplete REG_SZ yes
StatusBarOther REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
ShowedCheckBrowser REG_SZ Yes
Check_Associations REG_SZ No
AddToFavoritesExpanded REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
Error Dlg Displayed On Every Error REG_SZ no
NoProtectedModeBanner REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Friendly http errors REG_SZ no

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\FeatureControl

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main
Default_Page_URL REG_SZ http://www.dell.com
Default_Search_URL REG_SZ http://www.google.com/ie
Enable_Disk_Cache REG_SZ yes
Cache_Percent_of_Disk REG_BINARY 0a000000
Delete_Temp_Files_On_Exit REG_SZ yes
Anchor_Visitation_Horizon REG_BINARY 01000000
Use_Async_DNS REG_SZ yes
Placeholder_Width REG_BINARY 1a000000
Placeholder_Height REG_BINARY 1a000000
Start Page REG_SZ http://www.dell.com
CompanyName REG_SZ Microsoft Corporation
Custom_Key REG_SZ MICROSO
Wizard_Version REG_SZ 6.0.2600.0000
FullScreen REG_SZ no

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\ErrorThresholds

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\FeatureControl

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\Start Page

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\UrlTemplate
uinternet connection wizard,shellnext = iexplore

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings
User Agent REG_SZ Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Win32)
IE5_UA_Backup_Flag REG_SZ 5.0
NoNetAutodial REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
MigrateProxy REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
EmailName REG_SZ IEUser@
AutoConfigProxy REG_SZ wininet.dll
MimeExclusionListForCache REG_SZ multipart/mixed multipart/x-mixed-replace multipart/x-byteranges 
WarnOnPost REG_BINARY 00000000
UseSchannelDirectly REG_BINARY 01000000
EnableHttp1_1 REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
PrivacyAdvanced REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
EnableNegotiate REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
ProxyEnable REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
PrivDiscUiShown REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
EnableAutodial REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
GlobalUserOffline REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
SyncMode5 REG_DWORD 4 (0x4)
ProxyOverride REG_SZ *.local
ProxyHttp1.1 REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
WarnOnPostRedirect REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
WarnOnIntranet REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\5.0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Activities

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Cache

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Connections

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Digest

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Lockdown_Zones

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\P3P

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Passport

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\TemplatePolicies

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Url History

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\ZoneMap

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Zones

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\search
SearchAssistant REG_SZ http://www.google.com/ie
usearchurl,(default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\search
SearchAssistant REG_SZ http://www.google.com/ie
Default_Page_URL REG_SZ http://www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-inc&channel=us
Start Page REG_SZ http://www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-inc&channel=us
Default_Search_URL REG_SZ http://www.google.com/ie
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0URLSearchHooks: H - No File
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)URLSearchHooks: H - No File
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\urlsearchhooksURLSearchHooks: H - No File
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0URLSearchHooks: H - No File
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)URLSearchHooks: H - No File
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\urlsearchhooksURLSearchHooks: H - No File
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0URLSearchHooks: H - No File
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)URLSearchHooks: H - No File
Error: Key: .default\software\microsoft\internet explorer\urlsearchhooks does not exist!URLSearchHooks: H - No File

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon
AutoRestartShell REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
DefaultUserName REG_SZ Max Cantor
LegalNoticeCaption REG_SZ 
LegalNoticeText REG_SZ 
PowerdownAfterShutdown REG_SZ 0
ReportBootOk REG_SZ 1
Shell REG_SZ Explorer.exe
ShutdownWithoutLogon REG_SZ 0
System REG_SZ 
Userinit REG_SZ c:\WINDOWS\system32e\userinit.exe,
VmApplet REG_SZ rundll32 shell32,Control_RunDLL "sysdm.cpl"
SfcQuota REG_DWORD -1 (0xffffffff)
allocatecdroms REG_SZ 0
allocatedasd REG_SZ 0
allocatefloppies REG_SZ 0
cachedlogonscount REG_SZ 10
forceunlocklogon REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
passwordexpirywarning REG_DWORD 14 (0xe)
scremoveoption REG_SZ 0
AllowMultipleTSSessions REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
UIHost REG_EXPAND_SZ logonui.exe
LogonType REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
Background REG_SZ 0 0 0
DefaultPassword REG_SZ 
DebugServerCommand REG_SZ no
SFCDisable REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
WinStationsDisabled REG_SZ 0
HibernationPreviouslyEnabled REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
ShowLogonOptions REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
AltDefaultUserName REG_SZ Max Cantor
AltDefaultDomainName REG_SZ MAX
DefaultDomainName REG_SZ MAX
ChangePasswordUseKerberos REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\GPExtensions

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\Notify

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\SpecialAccounts

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\Credentials

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon
ParseAutoexec REG_SZ 1
ExcludeProfileDirs REG_SZ Local Settings;Temporary Internet Files;History;Temp
BuildNumber REG_DWORD 2600 (0xa28)

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows
DebugOptions REG_SZ 2048
Documents REG_SZ 
DosPrint REG_SZ no
load REG_SZ 
NetMessage REG_SZ no
NullPort REG_SZ None
Programs REG_SZ com exe bat pif cmd
NetWarn REG_SZ 0
Device REG_SZ Dell Photo AIO Printer 924,winspool,Ne03:
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{A7327C09-B521-4EDB-8509-7D2660C9EC98} - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - No File
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
urun: [MSMSGS] "c:\Program Files\Messengere\msmsgs.exe" /background
urun: [DellSupport] "c:\Program Files\DellSupporte\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
urun: [DellSupportCenter] "c:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bine\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
urun: [swg] c:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifiere\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
urun: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] c:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroye\TeaTimer.exe
urun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\WINDOWS\system32e\ctfmon.exe
urun: [Google Update] "c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Updatee\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
mrun: [ehTray] c:\WINDOWS\ehomee\ehtray.exe
mrun: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE c:\WINDOWS\system32e\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
mrun: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
mrun: [IAAnotif] c:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Managere\iaanotif.exe
mrun: [DMXLauncher] c:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experiencee\DMXLauncher.exe
mrun: [ISUSPM Startup] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateServicee\isuspm.exe" -startup
mrun: [ISUSScheduler] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateServicee\issch.exe" -start
mrun: [DLCCCATS] rundll32 c:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3e\DLCCtime.dll,[email protected]
mrun: [dlccmon.exe] "c:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 924e\dlccmon.exe"
mrun: [DLA] c:\WINDOWS\System32\DLAe\DLACTRLW.EXE
mrun: [DellSupportCenter] "c:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bine\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
mrun: [WD Drive Manager] c:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Managere\WDBtnMgrUI.exe
mrun: [ISUSPM] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateServicee\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
mrun: [AppleSyncNotifier] c:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Supporte\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
mrun: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
mrun: [TkBellExe] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OBe\realsched.exe" -osboot
mrun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bine\jusched.exe"
mrun: [GrooveMonitor] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\GrooveMonitor.exe"
mrun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\Reader_sl.exe"
mrun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0e\AdobeARM.exe"
mrun: [AVG_TRAY] c:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10e\avgtray.exe
mrun: [dscactivate] "c:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custome\dsca.exe"
mrun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mrun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunesHelper.exe"
c:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\WIRELE~1.LNK - C:\Program Files\Dell Wirelesse\PRISMCFG.exe

ie: SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
ie: Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

ie: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\menuext

ie: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\menuext\E&xport to Microsoft Excel
ie: <NO NAME> REG_SZ res://c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE/3000
ie: Contexts REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)

ie: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\menuext\Google Sidewiki...
ie: <NO NAME> REG_SZ res://c:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Componente\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
ie: Contexts REG_DWORD 19 (0x13)

ie: {SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
ie: {Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions

ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49}
ie: { KeyPath - REG_SZ Yes
ie: { ButtonText - REG_SZ Send to OneNote
ie: { MenuText - REG_SZ S&end to OneNote
ie: { ToolTip - REG_SZ Send to OneNote
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ Yes
ie: { HotIcon - REG_SZ c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\ONBttnIE.dll,103
ie: { Icon - REG_SZ c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\ONBttnIE.dll,103

ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263}
ie: { Icon - REG_SZ c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\REFBAR.ICO
ie: { HotIcon - REG_SZ c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\REFBARH.ICO
ie: { ButtonText - REG_SZ Research
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ Yes

ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C}
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ Yes

ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}

ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2}
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ Yes
ie: { MenuStatusBar - REG_SZ Configure how Spybot - Search & Destroy protects your IE.
ie: { MenuText - REG_SZ Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration

ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583}
ie: { MenuText - REG_SZ @xpsp3res.dll,-20001
ie: { Exec - REG_SZ %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe

ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}
ie: { ButtonText - REG_SZ Messenger
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ Yes
ie: { Exec - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\Messengere\msmsgs.exe
ie: { HotIcon - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\Messengere\msmsgs.exe,302
ie: { Icon - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\Messengere\msmsgs.exe,301
ie: { MenuText - REG_SZ Windows Messenger
ie: { ToolTip - REG_SZ Windows Messenger
IE: { CLSID - REG_SZ {1FBA04EE-3024-11d2-8F1F-0000F87ABD16} - {1fba04ee-3024-11d2-8f1f-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { ClsidExtension - REG_SZ {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - {48e73304-e1d6-4330-914c-f5f514e3486c}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { CLSID - REG_SZ {E0DD6CAB-2D10-11D2-8F1A-0000F87ABD16} - {e0dd6cab-2d10-11d2-8f1a-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { BandCLSID - REG_SZ {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - {ff059e31-cc5a-4e2e-bf3b-96e929d65503}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { BandCLSID - REG_SZ {552781AF-37E4-4FEE-920A-CED9E648EADD} - {552781af-37e4-4fee-920a-ced9e648eadd}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { CLSID - REG_SZ {1FBA04EE-3024-11D2-8F1F-0000F87ABD16} - {1fba04ee-3024-11d2-8f1f-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { ClsidExtension - REG_SZ {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - {53707962-6f74-2d53-2644-206d7942484f}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { CLSID - REG_SZ {1FBA04EE-3024-11d2-8F1F-0000F87ABD16} - {1fba04ee-3024-11d2-8f1f-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { CLSID - REG_SZ {1FBA04EE-3024-11D2-8F1F-0000F87ABD16} - {1fba04ee-3024-11d2-8f1f-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!

https REG_DWORD 2 (0x2)

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.6.0.15

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.4.2
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-142-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1,4,2,3

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0
 Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_03-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.5.0.3

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.5.0.6

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_09-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.5.0.9

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_10-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.5.0.10

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_11-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.5.0.11

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_01-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.6.0.1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_02-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.6.0.2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_03-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.6.0.3

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.6.0.5

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.6.0.7

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.6.0.15

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME> REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab
INF REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1.6.0.15

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}
SystemComponent REG_DWORD  0 (0x0)
Installer REG_SZ MSICD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}\Contains

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}\Contains\Files
c:\WINDOWS\system32e\atl.dll REG_SZ 
c:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Filese\gp.ocx REG_SZ

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE REG_SZ http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
INF REG_SZ c:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Filese\gp.inf

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME> REG_SZ 1,6,2,63
LastModified REG_SZ Mon, 29 Mar 2010 15:54:06 GMT

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\tcpip\parameters
NameServer REG_SZ 
CLSID - REG_SZ {CD00020A-8B95-11D1-82DB-00C04FB1625D} - 
CLSID - REG_SZ {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - 
CLSID - REG_SZ {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - 
ssodl: wpdshserviceobj - {aaa288ba-9a4c-45b0-95d7-94d524869db5} - c:\WINDOWS\system32e\WPDShServiceObj.dll
Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook

Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

<NO NAME> REG_SZ Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook

<NO NAME> REG_SZ c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
seh: ThreadingModel REG_SZ Both

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders
d; /.* /!d; s//securityproviders: /
securityproviders REG_SZ msapsspc.dll, schannel.dll, digest.dll, msnsspc.dll

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa
Authentication Packages REG_MULTI_SZ msv1_0 nwprovau
Bounds REG_BINARY 0030000000200000
d;/^((authentication|notification) packages) .* /i!d; s//lsa: 1 = /
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest
ImpersonatePrivilegeUpgradeToolHasRun REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
LsaPid REG_DWORD 1000 (0x3e8)
SecureBoot REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
auditbaseobjects REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
crashonauditfail REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
disabledomaincreds REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
everyoneincludesanonymous REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
fipsalgorithmpolicy REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
forceguest REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
fullprivilegeauditing REG_BINARY 00
limitblankpassworduse REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
lmcompatibilitylevel REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
nodefaultadminowner REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
nolmhash REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
restrictanonymous REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
restrictanonymoussam REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
d;/^((authentication|notification) packages) .* /i!d; s//lsa: 1 = /
Notification Packages REG_MULTI_SZ scecli

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\AccessProviders

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\Audit

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\Data

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\GBG

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\JD

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\Kerberos

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\MSV1_0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\Skew1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\SSO

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\SspiCache

SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager\subsystems
windows REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\system32\csrss.exe ObjectDirectory=\Windows SharedSection=1024,3072,512 Windows=On SubSystemType=Windows ServerDll=basesrv,1 ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3 ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2 ProfileControl=Off MaxRequestThreads=16
# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each

================= FIREFOX ===================

FF - ProfilePath - c:\DOCUME~1\MAXCAN~1\APPLIC~1\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.defaulte\
# Mozilla User Preferences

/* Do not edit this file.
*
* If you make changes to this file while the application is running,
* the changes will be overwritten when the application exits.
*
* To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config
* For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
*/

user_pref("CT1396957.CTID", "CT1396957");
user_pref("CT1396957.CTPBaseServerUrl", "http://services.conduit.com/");
user_pref("CT1396957.CommunityChanged", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.DialogsAlignMode", "LTR");
user_pref("CT1396957.EnableClickToSearchBox", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.EnableSearchHistory", true);
user_pref("CT1396957.EnableSearchSuggest", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.EnableUsage", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.ExternalComponentPollDate128425463651637952", "Mon Mar 03 2008 04:28:46 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519517", "Mon Mar 03 2008 03:16:25 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519518", "Mon Mar 03 2008 03:16:25 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519519", "Mon Mar 03 2008 03:16:25 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519520", "Mon Mar 03 2008 03:16:25 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519521", "Mon Mar 03 2008 02:22:28 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519522", "Mon Mar 03 2008 02:22:28 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519523", "Mon Mar 03 2008 02:22:28 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519524", "Mon Mar 03 2008 02:22:28 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519525", "Mon Mar 03 2008 02:22:28 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519526", "Mon Mar 03 2008 02:22:28 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FeedPollDate128451411011519527", "Mon Mar 03 2008 03:16:26 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.FirstTime", true);
user_pref("CT1396957.Initialize", true);
user_pref("CT1396957.IsGrouping", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.IsMulticommunity", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.LanguagePackLastCheckTime", "Mon Mar 03 2008 02:23:03 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.LanguagePackReloadInterval", "24");
user_pref("CT1396957.LastLogin", "Mon Mar 03 2008 02:22:29 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.Locale", "en-us");
user_pref("CT1396957.LoginCache", "3");
user_pref("CT1396957.MCDetectTooltipHeight", "83");
user_pref("CT1396957.MCDetectTooltipShow", true);
user_pref("CT1396957.MCDetectTooltipUrl", "http://@[email protected]/rank/tooltip/?version=1");
user_pref("CT1396957.MCDetectTooltipWidth", "295");
user_pref("CT1396957.RadioShrinked", "expanded");
user_pref("CT1396957.SHRINK_TOOLBAR", 1);
user_pref("CT1396957.SearchBoxWidth", 100);
user_pref("CT1396957.Server", "http://users.conduit.com");
user_pref("CT1396957.SettingsLastUpdate", "1204162707");
user_pref("CT1396957.ThirdPartyComponentsInterval", "24");
user_pref("CT1396957.ThirdPartyComponentsLastCheck", "Sun Mar 02 2008 02:17:05 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.ThirdPartyComponentsLastUpdate", "1204161746");
user_pref("CT1396957.ToolbarAlignMode", "SYSTEM");
user_pref("CT1396957.ToolbarName", "Mininova");
user_pref("CT1396957.UserID", "UN20080302021647656");
user_pref("CT1396957.VusualLastUpdateTime", "1203633308");
user_pref("CT1396957.WeatherNetwork", "");
user_pref("CT1396957.WeatherPollDate", "Mon Mar 03 2008 03:22:29 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("CT1396957.WeatherUnit", "F");
user_pref("CT1396957.components.1000", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.1001", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.1002", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.1003", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.1006", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.1007", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.1008", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.1012", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.103", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.104", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.105", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.107", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.128422896917319312", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.128422908907007033", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.128422941099506448", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.128422941197319069", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.128422943267319062", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.128423796409194716", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.128425463651637952", false);
user_pref("CT1396957.components.128450544902256767", false);
user_pref("accessibility.typeaheadfind.flashBar", 0);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.addon-background-update-timer", 1297013409);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.background-update-timer", 1297013707);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.blocklist-background-update-timer", 1297013883);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.microsummary-generator-update-timer", 1296503454);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.personas-data-refresh-timer", 1239935114);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.personas-persona-refresh-timer", 1239935114);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.places-maintenance-timer", 1297013454);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.restart-nag-timer", 1250793751);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.search-engine-update-timer", 1297013619);
user_pref("app.update.never.3.0.1", false);
user_pref("app.update.never.3.5.2", false);
user_pref("app.update.never.3.6", false);
user_pref("browser.download.dir", "c:\\Documents and Settings\\Max Cantor\e\Desktop");
user_pref("browser.download.folderList", 0);
user_pref("browser.download.manager.alertOnEXEOpen", true);
user_pref("browser.feeds.showFirstRunUI", false);
user_pref("browser.history_expire_days.mirror", 180);
user_pref("browser.migration.version", 1);
user_pref("browser.offline", false);
user_pref("browser.places.importBookmarksHTML", false);
user_pref("browser.places.importDefaults", false);
user_pref("browser.places.leftPaneFolderId", -1);
user_pref("browser.places.migratePostDataAnnotations", false);
user_pref("browser.places.smartBookmarksVersion", 2);
user_pref("browser.places.updateRecentTagsUri", false);
user_pref("browser.preferences.privacy.selectedTabIndex", 0);
user_pref("browser.rights.3.shown", true);
user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "Yoog Search");
!d; s//ff - prefs.js: 1 - 2/; s.htt(p|ps)://.hxx1://.i; s/"//g
user_pref("browser.search.defaulturl", "http://www2.yoog.com/search.php?q=");
user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "Yoog Search");
user_pref("browser.search.useDBForOrder", true);
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.9.2.4");
user_pref("browser.tabs.warnOnClose", false);
user_pref("dom.disable_open_during_load", false);
user_pref("dwhelper.adult", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.checked-adult", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.conv-conf.auto.bc1e2619f37bea59f347c7c0c775df02", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.conversion-enabled", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.conversion-was-enabled", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.convert-count", 1);
user_pref("dwhelper.convert-free", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.download-count", 22);
user_pref("dwhelper.first-time", false);
user_pref("dwhelper.last-media-host-blacklist", "pop6.com|redlightcenter.com|dtiserv.com|mp3tunes.com|netflix.com");
user_pref("dwhelper.last-shared-blacklist", "1296502463867");
user_pref("dwhelper.last-version", "4.8.2");
user_pref("dwhelper.manual-convert-output-format", "m4v/-acodec libfaac -b 274kbps -f mp4 -r 24 -s 320x240 -vcodec mpeg4");
user_pref("dwhelper.mediaweight", "1024");
user_pref("dwhelper.menu-expiration", 60);
user_pref("dwhelper.opendirkey", "3;O");
user_pref("dwhelper.passwords-migrated", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.quickkey", "3;Q");
user_pref("dwhelper.safe-mode", false);
user_pref("dwhelper.smartnamer.last-shared", 1297012784);
user_pref("dwhelper.storagedirectory", "c:\\Documents and Settings\\Max Cantor\e\dwhelper");
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.auto-page", false);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.counter", false);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.favicons", false);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.filter", true);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.focus", false);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.history", false);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.remove-ads", true);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.removeclicktrack", false);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.save", false);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.save-handler", "bookmark");
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.search-links", true);
user_pref("extensions.customizegoogle.web.suggest", true);
user_pref("extensions.enabledItems", "{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}:4.8.2,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.03,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.05,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.07,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.11,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.13,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.15,[email protected]:1.0,{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}:1.6.2,{3f963a5b-e555-4543-90e2-c3908898db71}:10.0.0.1178,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.02,{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}:3.6.4");
user_pref("extensions.lastAppVersion", "3.6.4");
user_pref("extensions.personas.current", "{\"id\":\"2222\",\"name\":\"Matrix Fox\",\"accentcolor\":\"#e6e6e6\",\"textcolor\":\"#ffffff\",\"header\":\"2/2/2222/MatrixFoxhead.jpg\",\"footer\":\"2/2/2222/MatrixFoxfoot.jpge\"}");
user_pref("extensions.personas.lastselected0", "{\"id\":\"2222\",\"name\":\"Matrix Fox\",\"accentcolor\":\"#e6e6e6\",\"textcolor\":\"#ffffff\",\"header\":\"2/2/2222/MatrixFoxhead.jpg\",\"footer\":\"2/2/2222/MatrixFoxfoot.jpge\"}");
user_pref("extensions.personas.lastselected1", "{\"id\":\"33\",\"name\":\"Groovy Blue\",\"accentcolor\":\"499bee\",\"textcolor\":null,\"header\":\"3/3/33/tbox-groovy_blue.jpg\",\"footer\":\"3/3/33/stbar-groovy_blue.jpge\"}");
user_pref("extensions.personas.lastversion", "1.0");
user_pref("extensions.personas.persona.lastChanged", "1239935270291");
user_pref("extensions.safe.PolicyUpdate", 1);
user_pref("extensions.safe.build", 6274);
user_pref("extensions.safe.doSSL", false);
user_pref("extensions.safe.dss", "http://dss2.siteadvisor.com/DSS/");
user_pref("extensions.safe.enablebutton", true);
user_pref("extensions.safe.firstinstall", false);
user_pref("extensions.safe.highlight", false);
user_pref("extensions.safe.lastDailyPing", "1217808000625");
user_pref("extensions.safe.lastKnownVersion", "26.6");
user_pref("extensions.safe.lastMonthlyPing", "1217548800625");
user_pref("extensions.safe.on", true);
user_pref("extensions.safe.uninstalled", false);
user_pref("extensions.snipit.GUID", "{E9A1DEE0-C623-4439-8932-001E7D17607D}");
user_pref("extensions.snipit.LTVdate", 1);
user_pref("extensions.snipit.LTVmonth", 0);
user_pref("extensions.snipit.LTVyear", 1970);
user_pref("extensions.snipit.defaultcity", 0);
user_pref("extensions.snipit.tlbrName", "VZ2");
user_pref("extensions.snipit.upserip", "");
user_pref("extensions.update.notifyUser", false);
user_pref("extensions.{1650a312-02bc-40ee-977e-83f158701739}.updateURL", "https://sadownload.mcafee.com/products/sa/firefox/update.rdf?aff_id=105-73");
user_pref("general.useragent.extra.microsoftdotnet", "(.NET CLR 3.5.30729)");
user_pref("google.toolbar.AUTOFILL_Preferences", "highlight\ntrue\nfullName\n\nemail\n\ndefaultPhone\n\nalternativePhone\n\naddressLine1\n\naddressLine2\n\naddressLine3\n\ncity\n\nstate\n\nzipcode\n\ncountry\n\ndefaultPhoneAll\n\nalternativePhoneAll\n\nworkPhoneAll\n\nhomePhoneAll\n\ncellPhoneAll\n\nfirstName\n\nmiddleName\n\nmiddleInit\n\nlastName\n\nfirstLastName\n\naddress\n\naddressFull\n\nzipshort\n\ndefaultPhoneWork\nfalse\nalternativePhoneWork\nfalse\ndefaultPhoneHome\nfalse\nalternativePhoneHome\nfalse\ndefaultPhoneCell\nfalse\nalternativePhoneCell\nfalse\ncardName\n\ncardType\n\ncardExpMonth\n\ncardExpYear\n\ncardAddressType\n\naltAddressLine1\n\naltAddressLine2\n\naltAddressLine3\n\naltCity\n\naltState\n\naltZipcode\n\naltCountry\n");
user_pref("google.toolbar.auto_translate", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.autolink_used", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.bookmarks_used", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbAutoFill", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbAutoLink", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbBookmarks", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbCountrySearch", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbPageRank", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbSpellCheck", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbTranslateMenu", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbsTOOLBAR-GOOGLE-COM_O8Y91YHB24Z6SR0SGYSK-XML", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbsTOOLBAR-GOOGLE-COM_O8Y91YHB24Z6SR0SGYSK-XML.feedUpdate", 1204582479);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbstoolbar-google-com_J66T77NJDBMW4FEUU7FA-xml", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbstoolbar-google-com_J66T77NJDBMW4FEUU7FA-xml.feedUpdate", 1182986162);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.gtbuHKCU_Google Desktop Search", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.safebrowsing.advancedprotection", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.safebrowsing.advancedprotection.default", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.safebrowsing.hasrun", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.safebrowsing.tableversion.goog-black-enchash", "1.16525");
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.safebrowsing.tableversion.goog-black-url", "1.8082");
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.safebrowsing.tableversion.goog-sandbox-text", "1.4");
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.safebrowsing.tableversion.goog-white-domain", "1.19");
user_pref("google.toolbar.button_option.safebrowsing.tableversion.goog-white-url", "1.371");
user_pref("google.toolbar.custombuttons.installed", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.custombuttons.list", "gtbuHKCU_Google Desktop Search,gtbsTOOLBAR-GOOGLE-COM_O8Y91YHB24Z6SR0SGYSK-XML,gtbstoolbar-google-com_J66T77NJDBMW4FEUU7FA-xml");
user_pref("google.toolbar.custombuttons.migrated", "true");
user_pref("google.toolbar.done_page_shown", "3.0.20070525W");
user_pref("google.toolbar.first_search", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.first_search_ping_retires", 1);
user_pref("google.toolbar.google_home", "www.google.com");
user_pref("google.toolbar.install_id", "AD2535C27889A0E9B40338DCE3E230095B101iYWUF");
user_pref("google.toolbar.install_ping_acked", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.install_ping_retires", 1);
user_pref("google.toolbar.last_ping_attempt", "1204524126218");
user_pref("google.toolbar.linkdoctor.enabled", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.mailto.gmail.configured", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.opted_into_advanced_features_1", false);
user_pref("google.toolbar.safebrowsing.keyupdatetime", 1204610516);
user_pref("google.toolbar.search_box_history", "");
user_pref("google.toolbar.spell_check.dictionary.words2", "");
user_pref("google.toolbar.spell_check.lang", "en");
user_pref("google.toolbar.spell_check.last_lang", "en");
user_pref("google.toolbar.spellcheck_used", true);
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.LiveBookmarks.desc", "Read subscriptions with Firefox Live Bookmarks");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.LiveBookmarks.id", "LiveBookmarks");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.LiveBookmarks.order", "3");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.LiveBookmarks.title", "Firefox Live Bookmarks");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.LiveBookmarks.url", "LiveBookmarksUrl");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.bloglines.desc", "Personal page loaded with the freshest news about the things you love");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.bloglines.id", "bloglines");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.bloglines.order", "2");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.bloglines.title", "Bloglines");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.bloglines.url", "http://www.bloglines.com/sub?url=%feed%");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.googlereader.desc", "Use Google Reader for all your favorite feeds");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.googlereader.id", "googlereader");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.googlereader.order", "1");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.googlereader.title", "Google Reader");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.googlereader.url", "http://www.google.com/reader/view/feed/%feed%?q=*");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.iGoogle.desc", "Personalized Home");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.iGoogle.id", "iGoogle");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.iGoogle.order", "0");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.iGoogle.title", "Google personalized home");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.iGoogle.url", "http://fusion.google.com/add?feedurl=%feed%&client=firetools&hl=en");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.myyahoo.desc", "My Yahoo!");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.myyahoo.id", "myyahoo");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.myyahoo.order", "4");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.myyahoo.title", "My Yahoo");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.myyahoo.url", "http://add.my.yahoo.com/rss?url=%feed%");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.newsgator.desc", "NewsGator Online");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.newsgator.id", "newsgator");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.newsgator.order", "5");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.newsgator.title", "NewsGator");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.newsgator.url", "http://www.newsgator.com/ngs/subscriber/subext.aspx?url=%feed%");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.pluck.desc", "Pluck personal web information center");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.pluck.id", "pluck");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.pluck.order", "6");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.pluck.title", "Pluck");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.aggregators.pluck.url", "http://client.pluck.com/pluckit/prompt.aspx?GCID=C12286x053&a=%feed%");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.defaultid", "iGoogle");
user_pref("google.toolbar.subscribe.lastrefreshed", "Tue Jun 26 2007 15:16:18 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)");
user_pref("google.toolbar.suggest.height", "");
user_pref("google.toolbar.suggest.width", "");
user_pref("google.toolbar.usage_stats.default", false);
user_pref("idle.lastDailyNotification", 1296923588);
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "ISO-8859-15, us-ascii, Shift_JIS, windows-1252, UTF-8");
user_pref("keyword.URL", "http://www2.yoog.com/search.php?q=");
user_pref("metrics.event-count", 0);
user_pref("microsoft.CLR.auto_install", false);
user_pref("network.cookie.prefsMigrated", true);
user_pref("network.protocol-handler.warn-external.dnupdate", false);
user_pref("network.protocol-handler.warn-external.mms", false);
user_pref("places.last_vacuum", 1296504308);
user_pref("pref.privacy.disable_button.clear_history", false);
user_pref("print.print_printer", "Dell Photo AIO Printer 924");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_bgcolor", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_bgimages", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_command", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_downloadfonts", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_edge_bottom", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_edge_left", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_edge_right", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_edge_top", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_evenpages", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_footercenter", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_footerleft", "&PT");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_footerright", "&D");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_headercenter", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_headerleft", "&T");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_headerright", "&U");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_in_color", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_margin_bottom", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_margin_left", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_margin_right", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_margin_top", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_oddpages", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_orientation", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_pagedelay", 500);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_paper_data", 296);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_paper_height", " 11.00");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_paper_size", 3211366);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_paper_size_type", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_paper_size_unit", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_paper_width", " 8.50");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_printer", "Dell Photo AIO Printer 924");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_reversed", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_scaling", " 1.00");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_shrink_to_fit", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_to_file", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_to_filename", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_unwriteable_margin_bottom", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_unwriteable_margin_left", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_unwriteable_margin_right", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Dell_Photo_AIO_Printer_924.print_unwriteable_margin_top", 0);
user_pref("privacy.sanitize.migrateFx3Prefs", true);
user_pref("security.warn_viewing_mixed", false);
user_pref("services.sync.bookmarks.lastSync", "1296950695.69");
user_pref("services.sync.bookmarks.lastSyncLocal", "1297018221891");
user_pref("services.sync.bookmarks.syncID", "ND18Wb7SI10B");
user_pref("services.sync.client.GUID", "kdq.2k8w*p");
user_pref("services.sync.client.name", "Max Cantor's Firefox");
user_pref("services.sync.client.syncID", "2K1BLJ-Qq9ZZ");
user_pref("services.sync.clients.lastSync", "1297018222.25");
user_pref("services.sync.clients.lastSyncLocal", "1297018221197");
user_pref("services.sync.clients.syncID", "mQpGj3qJUJX7");
user_pref("services.sync.clusterURL", "https://phx-sync236.services.mozilla.com/");
user_pref("services.sync.deletePwd", true);
user_pref("services.sync.engine.history", false);
user_pref("services.sync.engine.prefs.modified", false);
user_pref("services.sync.engine.tabs", false);
user_pref("services.sync.forms.lastSync", "0");
user_pref("services.sync.forms.lastSyncLocal", "0");
user_pref("services.sync.globalScore", 0);
user_pref("services.sync.history.lastSync", "0");
user_pref("services.sync.history.lastSyncLocal", "0");
user_pref("services.sync.lastPing", 1297012801);
user_pref("services.sync.lastSync", "Sun Feb 06 2011 13:50:21 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)");
user_pref("services.sync.lastversion", "1.6.2");
user_pref("services.sync.migrated", true);
user_pref("services.sync.nextHeartbeat", 1297021821);
user_pref("services.sync.nextSync", 1297104621);
user_pref("services.sync.numClients", 1);
user_pref("services.sync.passwords.lastSync", "1293765707.61");
user_pref("services.sync.passwords.lastSyncLocal", "1297018221898");
user_pref("services.sync.passwords.syncID", "XXg-m01CDdjg");
user_pref("services.sync.prefs.lastSync", "1293765708.01");
user_pref("services.sync.prefs.lastSyncLocal", "1297018221902");
user_pref("services.sync.prefs.syncID", "vaXl57lJ1t6u");
user_pref("services.sync.syncInterval", 86400000);
user_pref("services.sync.syncThreshold", 1000);
user_pref("services.sync.tabs.lastSync", "0");
user_pref("services.sync.tabs.lastSyncLocal", "0");
user_pref("services.sync.username", "maxcan7");
user_pref("spellchecker.dictionary", "en-US");
user_pref("urlclassifier.keyupdatetime.https://sb-ssl.google.com/safebrowsing/getkey?client=navclient-auto-ffox2.0.0.1&", 1172470916);
user_pref("urlclassifier.keyupdatetime.https://sb-ssl.google.com/safebrowsing/newkey", 1298392741);
user_pref("urlclassifier.tableversion.goog-black-enchash", "1.58185");
user_pref("urlclassifier.tableversion.goog-black-url", "1.24303");
user_pref("urlclassifier.tableversion.goog-white-domain", "1.481");
user_pref("urlclassifier.tableversion.goog-white-url", "1.371");
user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add", "");
user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.103", "");
user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.36", "");
user_pref("yahoo.homepage.dontask", true);
user_pref("yahoo.installer.nd", 1);

!d; s//1/; s/.*abs://; s/rel:/c:\program files\mozilla firefox\componentse\/i; s/./ff - component: &/
!d; s//1/; s/.*abs://; s/rel:/c:\program files\mozilla firefox\componentse\/i; s/./ff - component: &/
!d; s//1/; s/.*abs://; s/rel:/c:\program files\mozilla firefox\componentse\/i; s/./ff - component: &/
!d; s//1/; s/.*abs://; s/rel:/c:\program files\mozilla firefox\componentse\/i; s/./ff - component: &/
@downloadhelper.net/add-to-blacklist-processor;1,{0c392af1-68a0-4a66-b7ca-8ce72a01f2ad}
@downloadhelper.net/convconf-handler;1,{2b554319-e7fb-420e-8f12-1bf88aa2848d}
@downloadhelper.net/convert-manager-component,{5f4589e7-114b-4a4b-a63e-06ca7f22439d}
@downloadhelper.net/copyurl-processor;1,{93e81622-ce06-410e-bc10-4f3dd7617399}
@downloadhelper.net/core;1,{e4e95e7f-12f1-4b21-8155-82eb22b88c86}
@downloadhelper.net/dom-hook;1,{7e757f8b-0a62-4e65-9339-4b4fd1cb9bcc}
@downloadhelper.net/download-convert-processor;1,{f9f662a6-77d4-437e-8f53-4fcc39fddf47}
@downloadhelper.net/download-manager;1,{dc9206a8-fe97-4214-b9a7-e07e584c6710}
@downloadhelper.net/download-processor;1,{1f5c8528-c5b5-4b03-be0d-c8948028d9e6}
@downloadhelper.net/dump-processor;1,{c0b558fd-d32a-4b7f-ae48-5ef095134292}
@downloadhelper.net/flashgot-download-processor;1,{6d2d4306-a218-4be4-bdc4-61630dd7df7e}
@downloadhelper.net/license-handler;1,{b60070dc-d471-4007-ab63-b30626e5ab5c}
@downloadhelper.net/media-list-manager,{55f8f6d3-9ac7-4046-b1bb-7c732e27d2d6}
@downloadhelper.net/medialink-probe;1,{7f3707a8-34b9-488d-a861-ffcb0a3e0c29}
@downloadhelper.net/mp3tunes-locker-processor;1,{021d8a4d-5978-4632-b69a-9351bc827f01}
@downloadhelper.net/mp3tunes-manager;1,{59dd53ca-8989-4e95-bc7a-996e8592886e}
@downloadhelper.net/mp3tunes-mobile-processor;1,{afc4a7aa-be25-4acb-bd64-999ece9b403c}
@downloadhelper.net/network-probe;1,{29eb6720-7684-4b04-bc58-c18f554c6d55}
@downloadhelper.net/quick-download-processor;1,{38e2b849-ecf0-438b-b3a3-845d33f29b0c}
@downloadhelper.net/safe-mode-handler;1,{cbcb1770-ec4c-404c-9a3f-b8e1c49859d0}
@downloadhelper.net/secrethelper-intro-processor;1,{3b6dfafc-a55a-4e3b-8e2c-34584c33d676}
@downloadhelper.net/smart-namer;1,{7d087a1b-d9f1-4698-92ea-b9a1b514ebde}
@downloadhelper.net/socialshare-processor;1,{da338f07-9357-479d-8e92-f03801aa8c37}
@downloadhelper.net/util-service;1,{dbd8dc72-2cdf-44ad-bf9a-5dc7a3fc3036}
@downloadhelper.net/youtube-info;1,{7f4790d6-e31f-4e1d-a044-983ffbdf1705}
@downloadhelper.net/youtube-links-context-item;1,{fc78d3e8-91f0-4ccd-a830-aefd00595f43}
@downloadhelper.net/youtube-probe;1,{506124c4-0076-48d2-bfee-14bb3187560e}
@explabs.com/SearchShield/SearchShield;1,{3f963a5b-e555-4543-90e2-c3908898db71}
@labs.mozilla.com/Weave/Crypto;1,{d3b0f750-c976-46d0-be20-96b24f4684bc}
@mozilla.org/accelerometer;1,{ecba5203-77da-465a-865e-78b7af10d8f7}
@mozilla.org/accessibilityService;1,{de401c37-9a7f-4278-a6f8-3de2833989ef}
@mozilla.org/accessibleRetrieval;1,{663ca4a8-d219-4000-925d-d8f66406b626}
@mozilla.org/alerts-service;1,{a0ccaaf8-09da-44d8-b250-9ac3e93c8117}
@mozilla.org/appshell/appShellService;1,{0099907d-123c-4853-a46a-43098b5fb68c}
@mozilla.org/appshell/component/browser-status-filter;1,{6356aa16-7916-4215-a825-cbc2692ca87a}
@mozilla.org/appshell/component/browser/instance;1,{5551a1e0-5a66-11d3-806a-00600811a9c3}
@mozilla.org/appshell/trytoclose;1,{b69155f4-a8bf-453d-8653-91d1456e1d3d}
@mozilla.org/appshell/window-mediator;1,{0659cb83-faad-11d2-8e19-b206620a657c}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/controller;1,{f6d5ebbd-34f4-487d-9d10-3d34123e3eb9}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/search;1?name=form-history,{895db6c7-dbdf-40ea-9f64-b175033243dc}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/search;1?name=history,{d0272978-beab-4adc-a3d4-04b76acfa4e7}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/search;1?name=places-tag-autocomplete,{1dcc23b0-d4cb-11dc-9ad6-479d56d89593}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/search;1?name=search-autocomplete,{aa892eb4-ffbf-477d-9f9a-06c995ae9f27}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/simple-result;1,{2ee3039b-2de4-43d9-93b0-649beacff39a}
@mozilla.org/autoconfiguration;1,{e036c738-1dd1-11b2-9392-9d94aa74b0c5}
@mozilla.org/browser/annotation-service;1,{5e8d4751-1852-434b-a992-2c6d2a25fa46}
@mozilla.org/browser/browserglue;1,{eab9012e-5f74-4cbc-b2b5-a590235513cc}
@mozilla.org/browser/clh;1,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/browser/default-browser-clh;1,{f57899d0-4e2c-4ac6-9e29-50c736103b0c}
@mozilla.org/browser/directory-provider;1,{6deb193c-f87d-4078-bc78-5e64655b4d62}
@mozilla.org/browser/download-history;1,{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69}
@mozilla.org/browser/favicon-service;1,{984e3259-9266-49cf-b605-60b022a00756}
@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/result-service;1,{2376201c-bbc6-472f-9b62-7548040a61c6}
@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/result-writer;1,{49bb6593-3aff-4eb3-a068-2712c28bd58e}
@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/sniffer;1,{06893e69-71d8-4b23-81eb-80314daf3e66}
@mozilla.org/browser/final-clh;1,{47cd0651-b1be-4a0f-b5c4-10e5a573ef71}
@mozilla.org/browser/global-history;1,{a772eee4-0464-405d-a329-a29dfda3791a}
@mozilla.org/browser/global-history;2,{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69}
@mozilla.org/browser/history-entry;1,{a41661d5-1417-11d5-9882-00c04fa02f40}
@mozilla.org/browser/httpindex-service;1,{2587e382-1324-11d4-a652-eadbb2be3484}
@mozilla.org/browser/livemark-service;2,{dca61eb5-c7cd-4df1-b0fb-d0722baba251}
@mozilla.org/browser/nav-bookmarks-service;1,{9de95a0c-39a4-4d64-9a53-17940dd7cabb}
@mozilla.org/browser/nav-history-service;1,{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69}
@mozilla.org/browser/places/import-export-service;1,{6fb0c970-e1b1-11db-8314-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/browser/placesTransactionsService;1,{c0844a84-5a12-4808-80a8-809cb002bb4f}
@mozilla.org/browser/search-service;1,{7319788a-fe93-4db3-9f39-818cf08f4256}
@mozilla.org/browser/session-history-entry;1,{bfd1a791-ad9f-11d3-bdc7-0050040a9b44}
@mozilla.org/browser/session-history-transaction;1,{bfd1a792-ad9f-11d3-bdc7-0050040a9b44}
@mozilla.org/browser/sessionstartup;1,{ec7a6c20-e081-11da-8ad9-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/browser/sessionstore;1,{5280606b-2510-4fe0-97ef-9b5a22eafe6b}
@mozilla.org/browser/shell-service;1,{63c7b9f4-0cc8-43f8-b666-0a661655cb73}
@mozilla.org/browser/shistory-internal;1,{9c47c121-1c6e-4d8f-b904-3ac968116e88}
@mozilla.org/browser/shistory;1,{7294fe9c-14d8-11d5-9882-00c04fa02f40}
@mozilla.org/browser/tagging-service;1,{bbc23860-2553-479d-8b78-94d9038334f7}
@mozilla.org/channelclassifier,{ce02d538-0217-47a3-a589-b51790fdd8ce}
@mozilla.org/charset-converter-manager;1,{3c1c0163-9bd0-11d3-9d09-0050040007b2}
@mozilla.org/chrome/chrome-native-theme;1,{d930e29b-6909-44e5-ab4b-af10d6923705}
@mozilla.org/chrome/chrome-registry;1,{47049e42-1d87-482a-984d-56ae185e367a}
@mozilla.org/content-dispatch-chooser;1,{e35d5067-95bc-4029-8432-e8f1e431148d}
@mozilla.org/content-pref/hostname-grouper;1,{8df290ae-dcaa-4c11-98a5-2429a4dc97bb}
@mozilla.org/content-pref/service;1,{e6a3f533-4ffa-4615-8eb4-d4e72d883fa7}
@mozilla.org/content/canvas-rendering-context;1?id=2d,{a35d1cd4-c505-4d2d-a0f9-aef00b7ce5a5}
@mozilla.org/content/css-parser;1,{2e363d60-872e-11d2-b531-000000000000}
@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1,{fc886801-e768-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b}
@mozilla.org/content/dom-selection;1,{c87a37fc-8109-4ce2-a322-8cdec925379f}
@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=audio,{1d40026b-4c44-4f6f-b158-26bb5e9c65e9}
@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=img,{d6008c40-4dad-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859}
@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=option,{a6cf90f5-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/content/namespacemanager;1,{d9783472-8fe9-11d2-9d3c-0060088f9ff7}
@mozilla.org/content/plugin/document-loader-factory;1,{0ddf4df8-4dbb-4133-8b79-9afb966514f5}
@mozilla.org/content/post-content-iterator;1,{a6cf90e3-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/content/pre-content-iterator;1,{80d7e247-d4b8-45d7-bb59-6f1dd56f384c}
@mozilla.org/content/range-utils;1,{a6cf9126-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/content/range;1,{56ad2981-8a87-11d2-918c-0080c8e44db5}
@mozilla.org/content/style-sheet-service;1,{fcca6f83-9f7d-44e4-a74b-b59433e6c8c3}
@mozilla.org/content/subtree-content-iterator;1,{a6cf90e5-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/content/syncload-dom-service;1,{0e4e7d00-f71a-439f-9178-1a71ff11b55f}
@mozilla.org/content/xmlhttprequest-bad-cert-handler;1,{dbded6ec-edbf-4054-a834-287b82c260f9}
@mozilla.org/cookie/permission;1,{ef565d0a-ab9a-4a13-9160-0644cdfd859a}
@mozilla.org/cookiemanager;1,{aaab6710-0f2c-11d5-a53b-0010a401eb10}
@mozilla.org/cookieService;1,{c375fa80-150f-11d6-a618-0010a401eb10}
@mozilla.org/crypto/fips-info-service;1,{ff9fbcd7-9517-4334-b97a-ceed78909974}
@mozilla.org/data-document-content-policy;1,{1147d32c-215b-4014-b180-07fe7aedf915}
@mozilla.org/dirIndex;1,{f6913e2e-1dd1-11b2-84be-f455dee342af}
@mozilla.org/dirIndexParser;1,{a0d6ad32-1dd1-11b2-aa55-a40187b54036}
@mozilla.org/docloaderservice;1,{057b04d0-0ccf-11d2-beba-00805f8a66dc}
@mozilla.org/docshell/urifixup;1,{214c48a0-b57f-11d4-959c-0020183bf181}
@mozilla.org/docshell;1,{f1eac762-87e9-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c}
@mozilla.org/document-charset-info;1,{d25e0511-2bae-11d4-9d10-0050040007b2}
@mozilla.org/document-transformer;1?type=xslt,{bacd8ad0-552f-11d3-a9f7-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/dom/json;1,{93ad72a6-02cd-4716-9626-d47d5ec275ec}
@mozilla.org/dom/storage;1,{8b449142-1eab-4bfa-9830-fab6ebb09774}
@mozilla.org/dom/storage;2,{27aecc62-7777-428e-b34c-5973a47b8298}
@mozilla.org/dom/storagemanager;1,{b88a4712-eb52-4c10-9b85-bf5894b510f0}
@mozilla.org/dom/window-controller;1,{7bd05c78-6a26-11d7-b16f-0003938a9d96}
@mozilla.org/dom/xpath-evaluator;1,{d0a75e02-b5e7-11d5-a7f2-df109fb8a1fc}
@mozilla.org/download-manager-ui;1,{7dfdf0d1-aff6-4a34-bad1-d0fe74601642}
@mozilla.org/download-manager;1,{edb0490e-1dd1-11b2-83b8-dbf8d85906a6}
@mozilla.org/editor/editingsession;1,{bc26ff01-f2bd-11d4-a73c-e5a4b5a8bdfc}
@mozilla.org/editor/editorcontroller;1,{26fb965c-9de6-11d3-bccc-0060b0fc76bd}
@mozilla.org/editor/editordocstatecontroller;1,{50e95301-17a8-11d4-9f7e-dd530d5f057c}
@mozilla.org/editor/editorspellchecker;1,{75656ad9-bd13-4c5d-939a-ec6351eea0cc}
@mozilla.org/editor/htmleditor;1,{ed0244e0-c144-11d2-8f4c-006008159b0c}
@mozilla.org/editor/htmleditorcontroller;1,{62db0002-dbb6-43f4-8fb7-9d2538bc5747}
@mozilla.org/editor/texteditor;1,{e197cc01-cfe1-11d4-8eb0-87ae406dfd3f}
@mozilla.org/editor/txtsrvfilter;1,{171e72db-0f8a-412a-8461-e4c927a3a2ac}
@mozilla.org/editor/txtsrvfiltermail;1,{7fbd2146-5ff4-4674-b069-a7bbce66e773}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/appstartup-notifier;1,{1f59b001-02c9-11d5-ae76-cc92f7db9e03}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/base-command-controller;1,{bf88b48c-fd8e-40b4-ba36-c7c3ad6d8ac9}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/command-manager;1,{64edb481-0c04-11d5-a73c-e964b968b0bc}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/command-params;1,{f7fa4581-238e-11d5-a73c-ab64fb68f2bc}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/controller-command-group;1,{ecd55a01-2780-11d5-a73c-ca641a6813bc}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/controller-command-table;1,{670ee5da-6ad5-11d7-9950-000393636592}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/cookieprompt-service;1,{ce002b28-92b7-4701-8621-cc925866fb87}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/dialogparam;1,{4e4aae11-8901-46cc-8217-dad7c5415873}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/find;1,{57cf9383-3405-11d5-be5b-aa20fa2cf37c}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/nbalert-service;1,{a2112d6a-0e28-421f-b46a-25c0b308cbd0}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/printingprompt-service;1,{e042570c-62de-4bb6-a6e0-798e3c07b4df}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/prompt-service;1,{a2112d6a-0e28-421f-b46a-25c0b308cbd0}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/rangefind;1,{471f4944-1dd2-11b2-87ac-90be0a51d609}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/window-watcher;1,{a21bfa01-f349-4394-a84c-8de5cf0737d0}
@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/content-policy;1,{f66bc334-1dd1-11b2-bab2-90e04fe15c19}
@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/nsCommandHandler;1,{3a449110-66fd-11d4-9528-0020183bf181}
@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/nsWebBrowser;1,{f1eac761-87e9-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c}
@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/nsWebBrowserPersist;1,{7e677795-c582-4cd1-9e8d-8271b3474d2a}
@mozilla.org/embeddor.implemented/bookmark-charset-resolver;1,{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69}
@mozilla.org/embeddor.implemented/web-content-handler-registrar;1,{792a7e82-06a0-437c-af63-b2d12e808acc}
@mozilla.org/eventlistenerservice;1,{baa34652-f1f1-4185-b224-244ee82a413a}
@mozilla.org/exslt/regexp;1,{18a03189-067b-4978-b4f1-bafe35292ed6}
@mozilla.org/extensions/addon-repository;1,{8eaaf524-7d6d-4f7d-ae8b-9277b324008d}
@mozilla.org/extensions/blocklist;1,{66354bc9-7ed1-4692-ae1d-8da97d6b205e}
@mozilla.org/extensions/manager;1,{8a115faa-7dcb-4e8f-979b-5f53472f51cf}
@mozilla.org/feed-entry;1,{8e4444ff-8e99-4bdd-aa7f-fb3c1c77319f}
@mozilla.org/feed-generator;1,{414af362-9ad8-4296-898e-62247f25a20e}
@mozilla.org/feed-person;1,{95c963b7-20b2-11db-92f6-001422106990}
@mozilla.org/feed-processor;1,{26acb1f0-28fc-43bc-867a-a46aabc85dd4}
@mozilla.org/feed-result;1,{072a5c3d-30c6-4f07-b87f-9f63d51403f2}
@mozilla.org/feed-textconstruct;1,{b992ddcd-3899-4320-9909-924b3e72c922}
@mozilla.org/feed-unescapehtml;1,{10f2f5f0-f103-4901-980f-ba11bd70d60d}
@mozilla.org/feed;1,{5d0cfa97-69dd-4e5e-ac84-f253162e8f9a}
@mozilla.org/filepicker;1,{bd57cee8-1dd1-11b2-9fe7-95cf4709aea3}
@mozilla.org/files/filereader;1,{06aa7c21-fe05-4cf2-b1c4-0c7126a4f713}
@mozilla.org/find/find_service;1,{5060b803-340e-11d5-be5b-b3e063ec6a3c}
@mozilla.org/focus-manager;1,{cf7fd51f-aba2-44c1-9ff0-11f7508efcd4}
@mozilla.org/fuel/application;1,{fe74cf80-aa2d-11db-abbd-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/geolocation/gpsd/provider;1,{0a3be523-0f2a-32cc-ccd8-1e5986d5a79d}
@mozilla.org/geolocation/prompt;1,{c6e8c44d-9f39-4af7-bcc0-76e38a8310f5}
@mozilla.org/geolocation/provider;1,{77da64d3-7458-4920-9491-86cc9914f904}
@mozilla.org/geolocation/service;1,{0404d02a-01ca-aaab-4762-944b1bf2f7b5}
@mozilla.org/geolocation;1,{01e1c3ff-094a-d048-44b4-62d29c7b4f39}
@mozilla.org/gfx/devicecontext;1,{6049b262-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/gfx/devicecontextspec;1,{d3f69889-e13a-4321-980c-a39332e21f34}
@mozilla.org/gfx/fontenumerator;1,{a6cf9115-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/gfx/fontmetrics;1,{6049b263-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/gfx/printerenumerator;1,{a6cf9129-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/gfx/printsession;1,{2f977d53-5485-11d4-87e2-0010a4e75ef2}
@mozilla.org/gfx/printsettings-service;1,{841387c8-72e6-484b-9296-bf6eea80d58a}
@mozilla.org/gfx/region/nsThebes;1,{e12752f0-ee9a-11d1-a82a-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/gfx/region;1,{da5b130a-1dd1-11b2-ad47-f455b1814a78}
@mozilla.org/gfx/renderingcontext;1,{6049b261-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/gfx/screenmanager;1,{c401eb80-f9ea-11d3-bb6f-e732b73ebe7c}
@mozilla.org/globalprefsecuritycheck;1,{7ee2a4c0-4b93-17d3-ba18-0060b0f199a2}
@mozilla.org/helperapplauncherdialog;1,{f68578eb-6ec2-4169-ae19-8c6243f0abe1}
@mozilla.org/htmlparanoidfragmentsink;1,{a47e9526-6e48-4574-9d6c-3164e271f74e}
@mozilla.org/image/cache;1,{9f6a0d2e-1dd1-11b2-a5b8-951f13c846f7}
@mozilla.org/image/container;2,{376ff2c1-9bf6-418a-b143-3340c00112f7}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/bmp,{78c61626-4d1f-4843-9364-4652d98ff6e1}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/gif,{797bec5a-1dd2-11b2-a7f8-ca397e0179c4}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/jpeg,{5871a422-1dd2-11b2-ab3f-e2e56be5da9c}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/jpg,{5871a422-1dd2-11b2-ab3f-e2e56be5da9c}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/pjpeg,{5871a422-1dd2-11b2-ab3f-e2e56be5da9c}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/png,{36fa00c2-1dd2-11b2-be07-d16eeb4c50ed}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/vnd.microsoft.icon,{cb3ede1a-0fa5-4e27-aafe-0f7801e5a1f1}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/x-icon,{cb3ede1a-0fa5-4e27-aafe-0f7801e5a1f1}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/x-ms-bmp,{78c61626-4d1f-4843-9364-4652d98ff6e1}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/x-png,{36fa00c2-1dd2-11b2-be07-d16eeb4c50ed}
@mozilla.org/image/encoder;2?type=image/jpeg,{ac2bb8fe-eeeb-4572-b40f-be03932b56e0}
@mozilla.org/image/encoder;2?type=image/png,{38d1592e-b81e-432b-86f8-471878bbfe07}
@mozilla.org/image/loader;1,{9f6a0d2e-1dd1-11b2-a5b8-951f13c846f7}
@mozilla.org/image/request;1,{20557898-1dd2-11b2-8f65-9c462ee2bc95}
@mozilla.org/image/tools;1,{fd9a9e8a-a77b-496a-b7bb-263df9715149}
@mozilla.org/inspector/deep-tree-walker;1,{bfcb82c2-5611-4318-90d6-baf4a7864252}
@mozilla.org/inspector/dom-utils;1,{40b22006-5dd5-42f2-bfe7-7dbf0757ab8b}
@mozilla.org/inspector/dom-view;1,{fb5c1775-1bbd-4b9c-abb0-ae7acd29e87e}
@mozilla.org/inspector/flasher;1,{9286e71a-621a-4b91-851e-9984c1a2e81a}
@mozilla.org/inspector/search;1?type=cssvalue,{4d977f60-fbe7-4583-8cb7-f5ed882293ef}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetalias;1,{98d41c21-ccf3-11d2-b3b1-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=cjk_parallel_state_machine,{fcacef24-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ja_parallel_state_machine,{12bb8f1b-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ko_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e1-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ruprob,{2002f781-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ukprob,{2002f782-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=universal_charset_detector,{374e0cde-f605-4259-8c92-e639c6c2eeef}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zh_parallel_state_machine,{fcacef23-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zhcn_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e2-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zhtw_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e3-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetectionadaptor;1,{12bb8f17-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/collation-factory;1,{a1b72850-a999-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/collation;1,{aa13e4a0-a5ac-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/converter-input-stream;1,{2bc2ad62-ad5d-4b7b-a9db-f74ae203c527}
@mozilla.org/intl/converter-output-stream;1,{ff8780a5-bbb1-4bc5-8ee7-057e7bc5c925}
@mozilla.org/intl/datetimeformat;1,{0704e7c0-a758-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/entityconverter;1,{9e9b565a-8e52-4c1a-8805-b2b91655f874}
@mozilla.org/intl/lbrk;1,{2bf64764-997f-450d-af96-3028d1a902b0}
@mozilla.org/intl/metacharset;1,{218f2ac0-0a48-11d3-b3ba-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/nslanguageatomservice;1,{a6cf9120-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/intl/nslocaleservice;1,{c8e518c1-47ae-11d3-91cd-00105aa3f7dc}
@mozilla.org/intl/platformcharset;1,{84b0f182-c6c7-11d2-b3b0-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/saveascharset;1,{0cd233e0-7a86-11d3-915c-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/scriptabledateformat;1,{2ea2e7d0-4095-11d3-9144-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/scriptableunicodeconverter,{0a698c44-3bff-11d4-9649-00c0ca135b4e}
@mozilla.org/intl/semanticunitscanner;1,{adf42751-1cef-4ad2-aa8e-bcb849d8d31f}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringbundle/text-override;1,{6316c6ce-12d3-479e-8f53-e289351412b8}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringbundle;1,{d85a17c1-aa7c-11d2-9b8c-00805f8a16d9}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=cjk_parallel_state_machine,{fcacef22-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=ja_parallel_state_machine,{12bb8f1c-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=ko_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e4-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=ruprob,{2002f783-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=ukprob,{2002f784-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=universal_charset_detector,{6ee5301a-3981-49bd-85f8-1a2cc228cf3e}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=zh_parallel_state_machine,{fcacef21-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=zhcn_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e5-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=zhtw_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e6-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/texttosuburi;1,{8b042e22-6f87-11d3-b3c8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/texttransform;1?type=hankakutozenkaku,{8f666a11-04a0-11d3-b3b9-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicharcategory;1,{748a1132-671a-409a-8d1d-f1cdf6b3a6b4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicharutil;1,{cc10c750-9ec3-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=armscii-8,{6394eeac-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=Big5-HKSCS,{ba6151bb-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=Big5,{efc323e1-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=EUC-JP,{3f6fe6a1-ac0a-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=EUC-KR,{379c2775-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=gb18030,{a59da935-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=GB2312,{379c2774-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=GEOSTD8,{6394eeaf-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=HZ-GB-2312,{ba61519a-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM850,{2d524fd0-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM852,{2d524fd1-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM855,{2d524fd2-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM857,{2d524fd3-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM862,{2d524fd4-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM864,{2d524fd5-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM864i,{2d524fdc-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM866,{ba6151a9-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-2022-CN,{ba615199-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-2022-JP,{3f6fe6a2-ac0a-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-2022-KR,{ba61519f-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-1,{a3254cb0-8e20-11d2-8a98-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-10,{ba6151b0-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-11,{776588a6-86d5-47e2-b6b3-992810078202}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-13,{ba6151b1-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-14,{6394eea1-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-15,{6394eea2-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-16,{a0f827e1-8ab6-11d5-a14b-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-2,{7c657d11-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-3,{660d8ca0-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-4,{660d8ca1-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-5,{660d8ca2-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6-E,{495eca45-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6-I,{495eca44-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6,{660d8ca3-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-7,{af7a9951-aa48-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8-E,{495eca42-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8-I,{495eca43-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8,{660d8ca4-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-9,{7c657d13-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-IR-111,{9416bfb1-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=KOI8-R,{6394eea5-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=KOI8-U,{6394eea6-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=Shift_JIS,{0e6892c1-a9ad-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=T.61-8bit,{ba6151b4-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=TIS-620,{66634f68-be19-42d0-a4ca-d1c21fa059b8}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=us-ascii,{ba6151b9-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-16,{d673255d-1184-400a-b0b5-ee9d1295bd85}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-16BE,{ba6151b2-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-16LE,{ba6151b7-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-32,{30dcd313-73e1-447d-8339-37744952154e}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-32BE,{ba6151b3-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-32LE,{ba6151b8-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-7,{77cfaaf1-1cf4-11d3-8aaf-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-8,{5534ddc0-dd96-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=VISCII,{6394eeae-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1250,{7c657d14-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1251,{a578e0a1-f76b-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1252,{7c657d15-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1253,{af7a9952-aa48-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1254,{7c657d17-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1255,{ba6151a1-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1256,{ba6151a2-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1257,{a578e0a2-f76b-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1258,{6394eea3-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-874,{6394eea4-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-936,{9416bfc0-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-euc-tw,{379c2771-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-gbk,{ba61519e-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-imap4-modified-utf7,{b57f97c1-0d70-11d3-8aae-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-johab,{d9b1f97f-cfa0-80b6-fb92-9972e48e3dcc}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-arabic,{6803cac6-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-ce,{7b8556a2-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-croatian,{6394eea7-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-cyrillic,{6394eea9-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-devanagari,{6803cac4-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-farsi,{6803cac8-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-greek,{7b8556a3-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-gujarati,{6803caca-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-gurmukhi,{6803cace-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-hebrew,{6803cacc-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-icelandic,{6394eeab-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-roman,{7b8556a1-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-romanian,{6394eea8-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-turkish,{7b8556a4-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-user-defined,{9416bfb2-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-viet-tcvn5712,{6394eead-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-viet-vps,{6394eeb0-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-windows-949,{9416bfbf-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=Adobe-Symbol-Encoding,{21dd6a02-413c-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=armscii-8,{6394eebc-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=Big5-HKSCS,{ba6151bc-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=Big5,{efc323e2-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=EUC-JP,{45c23a20-d71c-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=EUC-KR,{379c2778-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=gb18030,{a59da932-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=GB2312,{379c2777-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=GEOSTD8,{6394eebe-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=hkscs-1,{a59da931-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=HZ-GB-2312,{ba61519d-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM850,{2d524fd6-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM852,{2d524fd7-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM855,{2d524fd8-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM857,{2d524fd9-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM862,{2d524fda-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM864,{2d524fdb-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM864i,{2d524fdd-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM866,{ba6151aa-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-2022-JP,{4f76e100-d71c-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-1,{920307b0-c6e8-11d2-8aa8-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-10,{ba6151ab-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-11,{9c0ff6f4-deda-40e5-806c-b6cc449c21ce}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-13,{ba6151ac-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-14,{6394eeb1-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-15,{6394eeb2-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-16,{a0f827e2-8ab6-11d5-a14b-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-2,{7b8556a6-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-3,{660d8ca5-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-4,{660d8ca6-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-5,{660d8ca7-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6-E,{495eca47-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6-I,{495eca46-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6,{660d8ca8-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-7,{7b8556a8-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8-E,{495eca49-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8-I,{495eca48-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8,{660d8ca9-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-9,{7b8556a9-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-IR-111,{9416bfb3-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=jis_0201,{ba615191-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=KOI8-R,{6394eeb5-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=KOI8-U,{6394eeb6-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=Shift_JIS,{e28ab250-d66d-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=T.61-8bit,{ba6151af-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=TIS-620,{c5de4da2-d667-42d2-b8c2-efdbcf3302ef}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=us-ascii,{ba6151ba-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-16,{49b38f12-6193-11d3-b3c5-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-16BE,{ba6151ad-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-16LE,{ba6151b5-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-32,{49b38f14-6193-11d3-b3c5-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-32BE,{ba6151ae-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-32LE,{ba6151b6-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-7,{77cfaaf2-1cf4-11d3-8aaf-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-8,{7c657d18-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=VISCII,{6394eebf-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1250,{7b8556aa-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1251,{a578e0a3-f76b-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1252,{7b8556ac-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1253,{7b8556ad-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1254,{7b8556ae-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1255,{ba6151a3-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1256,{ba6151a4-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1257,{a578e0a4-f76b-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1258,{6394eeb3-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-874,{6394eeb4-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-936,{9416bfc1-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-adobe-euro,{822cb9ae-6421-4484-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-euc-tw,{379c2776-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-gbk,{ba61519b-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-imap4-modified-utf7,{b57f97c2-0d70-11d3-8aae-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-johab,{d9b1f97e-cfa0-80b6-fb92-9972e48e3dcc}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-koreanjamo-0,{47433d1d-d9a7-4954-994f-f7a05cf87c2e}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-arabic,{6803cac7-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-ce,{7b8556b0-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-croatian,{6394eeb7-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-cyrillic,{6394eeb9-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-devanagari,{6803cac5-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-farsi,{6803cac9-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-greek,{7b8556b1-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-gujarati,{6803cacb-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-gurmukhi,{6803cacf-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-hebrew,{6803cacd-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-icelandic,{6394eebb-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-roman,{7b8556af-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-romanian,{6394eeb8-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-turkish,{7b8556b2-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica1,{758e4f20-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica2,{7e6e57c0-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica3,{830b5f80-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica4,{87ed1160-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica5,{8a0dce80-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mtextra,{0cb0d9a0-f503-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-tamilttf-0,{a431b276-f77d-4b83-9b37-872cf2fbcc2a}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-tscii,{d2800356-c2d7-4e05-a884-79fe566af1cf}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-ttf-cmex,{e91f9440-e076-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-ttf-cmmi,{73bb7c12-dbab-4ae2-aecf-a0331dec916f}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-ttf-cmr,{67671792-8e25-4487-b1b7-5073cfa95fee}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-ttf-cmsy,{e332db00-e076-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-user-defined,{9416bfb4-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-viet-tcvn5712,{6394eebd-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-viet-vps,{6394eec0-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-windows-949,{9416bfbe-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-zapf-dingbats,{21dd6a03-413c-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicodenormalizer;1,{a665e49a-f3e6-4fed-9f31-f7c568a29899}
@mozilla.org/intl/utf8converterservice;1,{2b026890-5a2e-4981-ada2-a600358947b4}
@mozilla.org/intl/wbrk;1,{2bf64765-997f-450d-af96-3028d1a902b0}
@mozilla.org/intl/xmlencoding;1,{12bb8f16-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/js/jsd/app-start-observer;2,{2fd6b7f6-eb8c-4f32-ad26-113f2c02d0fe}
@mozilla.org/js/jsd/debugger-service;1,{f1299dc2-1dd1-11b2-a347-ee6b7660e048}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/ContextStack;1,{ff8c4d10-3194-11d3-9885-006008962422}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/ContextStackIterator;1,{05bae29d-8aef-486d-84aa-53f48f146811}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/Exception;1,{5632bf70-51ec-11d3-9896-006008962422}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/ID;1,{f24a14f0-4fa1-11d3-9894-006008962422}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/RuntimeService;1,{b5e65b52-1dd1-11b2-ae8f-f0928ed88482}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/XPConnect;1,{cb6593e0-f9b2-11d2-bdd6-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/jsctypes;1,{0c797702-1c60-4051-9dd7-4d7405605642}
@mozilla.org/layout/content-policy;1,{0e3afd3d-eb60-4c2b-963b-56d7c439f124}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml,{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=application/xhtml+xml,{e7c2aaf5-c11a-4954-9dbf-e28edec1fd91}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=application/xml,{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=image/svg+xml,{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=text/html,{9d3f70da-86e9-11d4-95ec-00b0d03e37b7}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=text/plain,{6030f7ef-32ed-46a7-9a63-6a5d3f90445f}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=text/xml,{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=application/xhtml+xml,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=application/xml,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=image/svg+xml,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=text/html,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=text/plain,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=text/xml,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/form-processor;1,{0ae53c0f-8ea2-4916-bedc-717443c3e185}
@mozilla.org/layout/htmlCopyEncoder;1,{7f915b01-98fc-11d4-8eb0-a803f80ff1bc}
@mozilla.org/layout/htmlfragmentsink;1,{d4f2b600-b5c1-11d6-b483-cc97c63e567c}
@mozilla.org/layout/htmlfragmentsink;2,{13111d00-ce81-11d6-8082-ecf3665af67c}
@mozilla.org/layout/htmlsanitizer;1,{feca3c34-205e-4ae5-bd1c-03c686ff012b}
@mozilla.org/layout/plaintextsink;1,{6030f7ef-32ed-46a7-9a63-6a5d3f90445f}
@mozilla.org/layout/xmlfragmentsink;1,{4b664e54-72a2-4bbf-a5c2-66d4dc3066a0}
@mozilla.org/layout/xmlfragmentsink;2,{4dc30689-929d-425e-a709-082c6294e542}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-container;1,{dca9d7c3-7b6a-4490-ad6d-2699a8d683cd}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-listbox;1,{c2710d40-6f4d-4b7f-9778-76ae5166648c}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-menu;1,{aa40253b-4c42-4056-8132-37bcd07862fd}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-popup;1,{6c392c62-1ab1-4de7-bfc6-ed4f9fc7749a}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-scrollbox;1,{56e2ada8-4631-11d4-ba11-001083023c1e}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-tree;1,{3b581fd4-3497-426c-8f61-3658b971cb80}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject;1,{d750a964-2d14-484c-b3aa-8ed7823b5c7b}
@mozilla.org/libjar/zip-reader-cache;1,{1b117e16-0cad-11d4-986e-00c04fa0cf4a}
@mozilla.org/libjar/zip-reader;1,{7526a738-9632-11d3-8cd9-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/locale/win32-locale;1,{d92d57c3-ba1d-11d2-af0c-0060089fe59b}
@mozilla.org/login-manager/loginInfo;1,{0f2f347c-1e4f-40cc-8efd-792dea70a85e}
@mozilla.org/login-manager/prompter;1,{8aa66d77-1bbb-45a6-991e-b8f47751c291}
@mozilla.org/login-manager/storage/legacy;1,{e09e4ca6-276b-4bb4-8b71-0635a3a2a007}
@mozilla.org/login-manager/storage/mozStorage;1,{8c2023b9-175c-477e-9761-44ae7b549756}
@mozilla.org/login-manager;1,{cb9e0de8-3598-4ed7-857b-827f011ad5d8}
@mozilla.org/microsummary/service;1,{460a9792-b154-4f26-a922-0f653e2c8f91}
@mozilla.org/mime;1,{a7f800e0-4306-11d4-98d0-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/moz/jsloader;1,{6bd13476-1dd2-11b2-bbef-f0ccb5fa64b6}
@mozilla.org/moz/jssubscript-loader;1,{929814d6-1dd2-11b2-8e08-82fa0a339b00}
@mozilla.org/netwerk/global-channel-event-sink;1,{7ee2a4c0-4b93-17d3-ba18-0060b0f199a2}
@mozilla.org/network/application-cache-namespace;1,{b00ed78a-04e2-4f74-8e1c-d1af79dfd12f}
@mozilla.org/network/application-cache-service;1,{02bf7a2a-39d8-4a23-a50c-2cbb085ab7a5}
@mozilla.org/network/async-stream-copier;1,{e746a8b1-c97a-4fc5-baa4-66607521bd08}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=kerb-gss,{dc8e21a0-03e4-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=kerb-sspi,{8c3a0e20-03e5-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=negotiate-gss,{96ec4163-efc8-407a-8735-007fb26be4e8}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=negotiate-sspi,{78d3b0c0-0241-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=ntlm,{a4e5888f-4fe4-4632-8e7e-745196ea7c70}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=sasl-gssapi,{815e42e0-72cc-480f-934b-148e33c228a6}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=sys-ntlm,{dc195987-6e9a-47bc-b1fd-ab895d398833}
@mozilla.org/network/authprompt-adapter-factory;1,{a21bfa01-f349-4394-a84c-8de5cf0737d0}
@mozilla.org/network/binary-detector;1,{a2027ec6-ba0d-4c72-805d-148233f5f33c}
@mozilla.org/network/buffered-input-stream;1,{9226888e-da08-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/buffered-output-stream;1,{9868b4ce-da08-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/cache-service;1,{6c84aec9-29a5-4264-8fbc-bee8f922ea67}
@mozilla.org/network/content-sniffer;1,{7d7008a0-c49a-11d3-9b22-0080c7cb1080}
@mozilla.org/network/default-auth-prompt;1,{ca200860-4696-40d7-88fa-4490d423a8ef}
@mozilla.org/network/default-prompt;1,{2e41ada0-62b7-4902-b9a6-e4542aa458ba}
@mozilla.org/network/dns-service;1,{b0ff4572-dae4-4bef-a092-83c1b88f6be9}
@mozilla.org/network/downloader;1,{510a86bb-6019-4ed1-bb4f-965cffd23ece}
@mozilla.org/network/effective-tld-service;1,{cb9abbae-66b6-4609-8594-5c4ff300888e}
@mozilla.org/network/file-input-stream;1,{be9a53ae-c7e9-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/file-output-stream;1,{c272fee0-c7e9-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/http-activity-distributor;1,{15629ada-a41c-4a09-961f-6553cd60b1a2}
@mozilla.org/network/http-auth-manager;1,{36b63ef3-e0fa-4c49-9fd4-e065e85568f4}
@mozilla.org/network/http-authenticator;1?scheme=basic,{fca3766a-434a-4ae7-83cf-0909e18a093a}
@mozilla.org/network/http-authenticator;1?scheme=digest,{17491ba4-1dd2-11b2-aae3-de6b92dab620}
@mozilla.org/network/http-authenticator;1?scheme=negotiate,{75c80fd0-accb-432c-af59-ec60668c3990}
@mozilla.org/network/http-authenticator;1?scheme=ntlm,{bbef8185-c628-4cc1-b53e-e61e74c2451a}
@mozilla.org/network/idn-service;1,{62b778a6-bce3-456b-8c31-2865fbb68c91}
@mozilla.org/network/incremental-download;1,{a62af1ba-79b3-4896-8aaf-b148bfce4280}
@mozilla.org/network/input-stream-channel;1,{6ddb050c-0d04-11d4-986e-00c04fa0cf4a}
@mozilla.org/network/input-stream-pump;1,{ccd0e960-7947-4635-b70e-4c661b63d675}
@mozilla.org/network/io-service;1,{9ac9e770-18bc-11d3-9337-00104ba0fd40}
@mozilla.org/network/load-group;1,{e1c61582-2a84-11d3-8cce-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/mime-hdrparam;1,{1f4dbcf7-245c-4c8c-943d-8a1da0495e8a}
@mozilla.org/network/mime-input-stream;1,{58a1c31c-1dd2-11b2-a3f6-d36949d48268}
@mozilla.org/network/network-link-service;1,{75a500a2-0030-40f7-86f8-63f225b940ae}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol-proxy-service;1,{e9b301c0-e0e4-11d3-a1a8-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=,{1f1ce501-663a-11d3-b7a0-be426e4e69bc}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=blank,{3decd6c8-30ef-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=blocked,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=buildconfig,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=cache-entry,{7fa5237d-b0eb-438f-9e50-ca0166e63788}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=cache,{9158c470-86e4-11d4-9be2-00e09872a416}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=certerror,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=config,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=crashes,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=credits,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=feeds,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=licence,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=license,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=logo,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=memory,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=mozilla,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=neterror,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=plugins,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=privatebrowsing,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=rights,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=robots,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=sessionrestore,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=support,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=sync-log,{d28f8a0b-95da-48f4-b712-caf37097be41}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=sync-log.1,{a08ee179-df50-48e0-9c87-79e4dd5caeb1}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=sync-tabs,{ecb6987d-9d71-475d-a44d-a5ff2099b08c}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=about,{9e3b6c90-2f75-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=chrome,{61ba33c0-3031-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=data,{b6ed3030-6183-11d3-a178-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=default,{bd6390c8-fbea-11d4-98f6-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=feed,{4f91ef2e-57ba-472e-ab7a-b4999e42d6c0}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=file,{fbc81170-1f69-11d3-9344-00104ba0fd40}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=ftp,{25029490-f132-11d2-9588-00805f369f95}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=gopher,{44588c1f-2ce8-4ad8-9b16-dfb9d9d513a7}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=http,{4f47e42e-4d23-4dd3-bfda-eb29255e9ea3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=https,{dccbe7e4-7750-466b-a557-5ea36c8ff24e}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=jar,{c7e410d4-85f2-11d3-9f63-006008a6efe9}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=javascript,{bfc310d2-38a0-11d3-8cd3-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=moz-anno,{e8b8bdb7-c96c-4d82-9c6f-2b3c585ec7ea}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=moz-icon,{d0f9db12-249c-11d5-9905-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=moz-safe-about,{1423e739-782c-4081-b5d8-fe6fba68c0ef}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=pcast,{1c31ed79-accd-4b94-b517-06e0c81999d5}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=resource,{e64f152a-9f07-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=view-source,{9c7ec5d1-23f9-11d5-aea8-8fcc0793e97f}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=wyciwyg,{e7509b46-2eb2-410a-9d7c-c3ce73284d01}
@mozilla.org/network/proxy-auto-config;1,{63ac8c66-1dd2-11b2-b070-84d00d3eaece}
@mozilla.org/network/request-observer-proxy;1,{51fa28c7-74c0-4b85-9c46-d03faa7b696b}
@mozilla.org/network/safe-file-output-stream;1,{a181af0d-68b8-4308-94db-d4f859058215}
@mozilla.org/network/server-socket;1,{2ec62893-3b35-48fa-ab1d-5e68a9f45f08}
@mozilla.org/network/simple-stream-listener;1,{fb8cbf4e-4701-4ba1-b1d6-5388e041fb67}
@mozilla.org/network/simple-uri;1,{e0da1d70-2f7b-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/socket-provider-service;1,{ed394ba0-5472-11d3-bbc8-0000861d1237}
@mozilla.org/network/socket-transport-service;1,{c07e81e0-ef12-11d2-92b6-00105a1b0d64}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=socks,{8dbe7246-1dd2-11b2-9b8f-b9a849e4403a}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=socks4,{f7c9f5f4-4451-41c3-a28a-5ba2447fbace}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=ssl,{217d014a-1dd2-11b2-999c-b0c4df79b324}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=starttls,{b9507aec-1dd1-11b2-8cd5-c48ee0c50307}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=udp,{320706d2-2e81-42c6-89c3-8d83b17d3fb4}
@mozilla.org/network/standard-url;1,{de9472d0-8034-11d3-9399-00104ba0fd40}
@mozilla.org/network/stream-listener-tee;1,{831f8f13-7aa8-485f-b02e-77c881cc5773}
@mozilla.org/network/stream-loader;1,{5ba6d920-d4e9-11d3-a1a5-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/network/stream-transport-service;1,{0885d4f8-f7b8-4cda-902e-94ba38bc256e}
@mozilla.org/network/sync-stream-listener;1,{439400d3-6f23-43db-8b06-8aafe1869bd8}
@mozilla.org/network/unichar-stream-loader;1,{9445791f-fa4c-4669-b174-df5032bb67b3}
@mozilla.org/network/urichecker;1,{cf3a0e06-1dd1-11b2-a904-ac1d6da77a02}
@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=maybe,{ff41913b-546a-4bff-9201-dc9b2c032eba}
@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=no,{78804a84-8173-42b6-bb94-789f0816a810}
@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=yes,{275d800e-3f60-4896-adb7-d7f390ce0e42}
@mozilla.org/network/util;1,{9ac9e770-18bc-11d3-9337-00104ba0fd40}
@mozilla.org/no-data-protocol-content-policy;1,{ac9e3e82-bfbd-4f26-941e-f58c8ee178c1}
@mozilla.org/nsCertificateDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsCertPickDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsClientAuthDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsCMSDecoder;1,{9dcef3a4-a3bc-11d5-ba47-00108303b117}
@mozilla.org/nsCMSEncoder;1,{a15789aa-8903-462b-81e9-4aa2cff4d5cb}
@mozilla.org/nsCMSMessage;1,{a4557478-ae16-11d5-ba4b-00108303b117}
@mozilla.org/nsCMSSecureMessage;1,{5fb907e0-1dd2-11b2-a7c0-f14c416a62a1}
@mozilla.org/nsdispatchsupport;1,{40c4883d-079f-43db-82a9-df0a59d37998}
@mozilla.org/nsDOMCryptoDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsFormSigningDialog;1,{a4bd2161-7892-4389-8d5a-3111a6d17ec7}
@mozilla.org/nsGeneratingKeypairInfoDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nss_errors_service;1,{a277189c-1dd1-11b2-a8c9-e4e8bfb1338e}
@mozilla.org/nsSecurityWarningDialogs;1,{8d995d4f-adcc-4159-b7f1-e94af72eeb88}
@mozilla.org/nsSSLCertErrorDialog;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsTokenDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsTokenPasswordDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nullprincipal;1,{dd156d62-d26f-4441-9cdb-e8f09107c273}
@mozilla.org/offlinecacheupdate-service;1,{ec06f3fc-70db-4ecd-94e0-a6e91ca44d8a}
@mozilla.org/offlinecacheupdate;1,{e56f5e01-c7cc-4675-a9d7-b8f1e4127295}
@mozilla.org/parental-controls-service;1,{580530e5-118c-4bc7-ab88-bc2cd2b97223}
@mozilla.org/parser/parser-service;1,{a6cf9112-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/passwordmanager/authpromptfactory;1,{749e62f4-60ae-4569-a8a2-de78b649660e}
@mozilla.org/permissionmanager;1,{4f6b5e00-0c36-11d5-a535-0010a401eb10}
@mozilla.org/permissions/contentblocker;1,{4ca6b67b-5cc7-4e71-a98a-97af1c134862}
@mozilla.org/places/sync;1,{c1751cfc-e8f1-4ade-b0bb-f74edfb8ef6a}
@mozilla.org/plugin-bindings;1,{12663f3a-a311-4606-83eb-b6b9108dcc36}
@mozilla.org/plugin/host;1,{23e8fd98-a625-4b08-be1a-f7cc18a5b106}
@mozilla.org/PopupWindowManager;1,{822bcd11-6432-48be-9e9d-36f7804b7747}
@mozilla.org/pref-localizedstring;1,{064d9cee-1dd2-11b2-83e3-d25ab0193c26}
@mozilla.org/pref-relativefile;1,{2f977d4f-5485-11d4-87e2-0010a4e75ef2}
@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1,{1cd91b88-1dd2-11b2-92e1-ed22ed298000}
@mozilla.org/preferences;1,{dc26e0e0-ca94-11d1-a9a4-00805f8a7ac4}
@mozilla.org/prefetch-service;1,{6b8bdffc-3394-417d-be83-a81b7c0f63bf}
@mozilla.org/principal;1,{36102b6b-7b62-451a-a1c8-a0d456c92dc5}
@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing-wrapper;1,{136e2c4d-c5a4-477c-b131-d93d7d704f64}
@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing;1,{c31f4883-839b-45f6-82ad-a6a9bc5ad599}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=dogbert,{24f92fae-f793-473b-8061-713408bd11d5}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=ie,{bc15c73d-c05b-497b-a373-4bae6c178631}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=opera,{f34ff792-722e-4490-b195-47d242edca1c}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=phoenix,{78481e4a-50e4-4489-b68a-ef82670ed63f}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=seamonkey,{9a28ffa7-e6ef-4b52-a127-6ad951de8e9b}
@mozilla.org/psm;1,{a277189c-1dd1-11b2-a8c9-e4e8bfb1338e}
@mozilla.org/rdf/container-utils;1,{d4214e92-fb94-11d2-bdd8-00104bde6048}
@mozilla.org/rdf/container;1,{d4214e93-fb94-11d2-bdd8-00104bde6048}
@mozilla.org/rdf/content-sink;1,{0958b101-9ada-11d2-8ebc-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=charset-menu,{42c52b81-a200-11d3-9d0b-0050040007b2}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=composite-datasource,{e638d761-8687-11d2-b530-000000000000}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=extensions,{69bb8313-2d4f-45ec-97e0-d39da58ecce9}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=files,{e638d760-8687-11d2-b530-000000000001}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=httpindex,{2587e382-1324-11d4-a652-eadbb2be3484}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=in-memory-datasource,{bfd0526d-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=local-store,{df71c6f0-ec53-11d2-bdca-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=window-mediator,{c744ca3d-840b-460a-8d70-7ce63c51c958}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=xml-datasource,{7baf62e0-8e61-11d2-8eb1-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/rdf-service;1,{bfd05264-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/resource-factory;1,{0f78da56-8321-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/serializer;1?format=ntriples,{0a5cd734-eb65-4d14-88a0-9f0bb2aba206}
@mozilla.org/rdf/xml-parser;1,{a4048e94-1dd1-11b2-a676-8a06c086cc7d}
@mozilla.org/rdf/xml-serializer;1,{0032d852-1dd2-11b2-95f7-e0a1910ed2da}
@mozilla.org/readconfig;1,{ba5bc4c6-1dd1-11b2-bb89-b844c6ec0339}
@mozilla.org/safebrowsing/application;1,{c64d0bcb-8270-4ca7-a0b3-3380c8ffecb5}
@mozilla.org/satchel/form-autocomplete;1,{c11c21b2-71c9-4f87-a0f8-5e13f50495fd}
@mozilla.org/satchel/form-fill-controller;1,{895db6c7-dbdf-40ea-9f64-b175033243dc}
@mozilla.org/satchel/form-history-importer;1,{db340cc2-7f50-4ea3-8427-f529daf6dc87}
@mozilla.org/satchel/form-history;1,{be5a097b-6ee6-4c6a-8eca-6bce87d570e9}
@mozilla.org/saxparser/attributes;1,{7bb40992-77eb-43db-9a4e-39d3bcc383ae}
@mozilla.org/saxparser/xmlreader;1,{ab1da296-6125-40ba-96d0-47a8282ae3db}
@mozilla.org/scriptableinterfaces;1,{fe4f7592-c1fc-4662-ac83-538841318803}
@mozilla.org/scripterror;1,{e38e53b9-5bb0-456a-b553-579370cb1567}
@mozilla.org/scriptsecuritymanager;1,{7ee2a4c0-4b93-17d3-ba18-0060b0f199a2}
@mozilla.org/secure_browser_ui;1,{cc75499a-1dd1-11b2-8a82-ca410ac907b8}
@mozilla.org/security/certoverride;1,{67ba681d-5485-4fff-952c-2ee337ffdcd6}
@mozilla.org/security/cipherinfo;1,{ec693a6f-0832-49dd-877c-89f6552df5de}
@mozilla.org/security/crlmanager;1,{5b256c10-22d8-4109-af92-1253035e9fcb}
@mozilla.org/security/crypto;1,{929d9320-251e-11d4-8a7c-006008c844c3}
@mozilla.org/security/datasignatureverifier;1,{296d76aa-275b-4f3c-af8a-30a4026c18fc}
@mozilla.org/security/entropy;1,{34587f4a-be18-43c0-9112-b782b08c0add}
@mozilla.org/security/hash;1,{36a1d3b3-d886-4317-96ff-87b0005cfef7}
@mozilla.org/security/hmac;1,{a496d0a2-dff7-4e23-bd65-1ca742fa178a}
@mozilla.org/security/keyobject;1,{eae599aa-ecef-49c6-a8af-6ddcc6feb484}
@mozilla.org/security/keyobjectfactory;1,{a39e0e9d-e567-41e3-b12c-5df67f18174d}
@mozilla.org/security/nsASN1Tree;1,{4bfaa9f0-1dd2-11b2-afae-a82cbaa0b606}
@mozilla.org/security/nsCertTree;1,{4ea60761-31d6-491d-9e34-4b53a26c416c}
@mozilla.org/security/nsscertcache;1,{3f429a14-dffe-417d-8cb8-fdf09bacd09e}
@mozilla.org/security/pk11tokendb;1,{b084a2ce-1dd1-11b2-bf10-8324f8e065cc}
@mozilla.org/security/pkcs11;1,{74b7a390-3b41-11d4-8a80-006008c844c3}
@mozilla.org/security/pkcs11moduledb;1,{ff9fbcd7-9517-4334-b97a-ceed78909974}
@mozilla.org/security/pkiparamblock;1,{0bec75a8-1dd2-11b2-863a-f69f77c31371}
@mozilla.org/security/psmdownload;1,{c94f4a30-64d7-11d4-9960-00b0d02354a0}
@mozilla.org/security/random-generator;1,{be65e2b7-fe46-4e0f-88e0-4b385db4d68a}
@mozilla.org/security/recentbadcerts;1,{e7caf8c0-3570-47fe-aa1b-da47539b5d07}
@mozilla.org/security/script/nameset;1,{7c02eadc-0076-4d03-998d-80d779c48589}
@mozilla.org/security/sdr;1,{0c4f1ddc-1dd2-11b2-9d95-f2fdf113044b}
@mozilla.org/security/streamcipher;1,{dbfcbe4a-10f7-4d6f-a481-68e6d6b71d21}
@mozilla.org/security/x509certdb;1,{fb0bbc5c-452e-4783-b32c-80124693d871}
@mozilla.org/sidebar;1,{22117140-9c6e-11d3-aaf1-00805f8a4905}
@mozilla.org/sound;1,{b148eed2-236d-11d3-b35c-00a0cc3c1cde}
@mozilla.org/spellcheck/dir-provider;1,{64d6174c-1496-4ffd-87f2-da2670f88934}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker-inline;1,{9fe5d975-09bd-44aa-a01a-66402ea28657}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker/engine;1,{56c778e4-1bee-45f3-a689-886692a97fe7}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker/i18nmanager;1,{aeb8936f-219c-4d3c-8385-d9382daa551a}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker/personaldictionary;1,{7ef52eaf-b7e1-462b-87e2-5d1dbaca9048}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker;1,{8227f019-afc7-461e-b030-9f185d7a0e29}
@mozilla.org/storage/service;1,{bbbb1d61-438f-4436-92ed-8308e5830fb0}
@mozilla.org/storage/statement-wrapper;1,{dab3a846-3a59-4fc2-9745-c6ff48776f00}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=application/http-index-format&to=text/html,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=application/mac-binhex40&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=application/x-unknown-content-type&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=compress&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=deflate&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=gzip&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=multipart/byteranges&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=multipart/mixed&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=multipart/x-mixed-replace&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=text/ftp-dir&to=application/http-index-format,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=text/gopher-dir&to=application/http-index-format,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=text/plain&to=text/html,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=x-compress&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=x-gzip&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/http-index-format&to=text/html,{cf0f71fd-fafd-4e2b-9fdc-134d972e16e2}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/mac-binhex40&to=*/*,{301dea42-6850-4cda-8945-81f7dbc2186b}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/vnd.mozilla.maybe.audio.feed&to=*/*,{229fa115-9412-4d32-baf3-2fc407f76fb1}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/vnd.mozilla.maybe.feed&to=*/*,{229fa115-9412-4d32-baf3-2fc407f76fb1}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/vnd.mozilla.maybe.video.feed&to=*/*,{229fa115-9412-4d32-baf3-2fc407f76fb1}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/x-unknown-content-type&to=*/*,{7d7008a0-c49a-11d3-9b22-0080c7cb1080}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=compress&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=deflate&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=gzip&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=multipart/byteranges&to=*/*,{7584ce90-5b25-11d3-a175-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=multipart/mixed&to=*/*,{7584ce90-5b25-11d3-a175-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=multipart/x-mixed-replace&to=*/*,{7584ce90-5b25-11d3-a175-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=text/ftp-dir&to=application/http-index-format,{14c0e880-623e-11d3-a178-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=text/gopher-dir&to=application/http-index-format,{ea617873-3b73-4efd-a2c4-fc39bfab809d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=text/plain&to=text/html,{9ef9fa14-1dd1-11b2-9d65-d72d6d1f025e}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=uncompressed&to=deflate,{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=uncompressed&to=gzip,{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=uncompressed&to=rawdeflate,{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=uncompressed&to=x-gzip,{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=x-compress&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=x-gzip&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamConverters;1,{892ffeb0-3f80-11d3-a16c-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/svg/svg-document;1,{b7f44954-11d1-11b2-8c2e-c2feab4186bc}
@mozilla.org/system-proxy-settings;1,{4e22d3ea-aaa2-436e-ada4-9247de57d367}
@mozilla.org/systemprincipal;1,{4a6212db-accb-11d3-b765-0060b0b6cecb}
@mozilla.org/textservices/textservicesdocument;1,{019718e3-cdb5-11d2-8d3c-000000000000}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/app-startup;1,{7dd4d320-c84b-4624-8d45-7bb9b2356977}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/command-line;1,{23bcc750-dc20-460b-b2d4-74d8f58d3615}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/console-clh;1,{2cd0c310-e127-44d0-88fc-4435c9ab4d4b}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/crash-reporter;1,{95d89e3e-a169-41a3-8e56-719978e15b12}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/default-clh;1,{6ebc941a-f2ff-4d56-b3b6-f7d0b9d73344}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/profile-migrator;1,{4ca3c946-5408-49f0-9eca-3a97d5c67750}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/URLFormatterService;1,{e6156350-2be8-11db-a98b-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/transactionmanager;1,{9c8f9601-801a-11d2-98ba-00805f297d89}
@mozilla.org/transfer;1,{e3fa9d0a-1dd1-11b2-bdef-8c720b597445}
@mozilla.org/transformiix-nodeset;1,{5d5d92cd-6bf8-11d9-bf4a-000a95dc234c}
@mozilla.org/txttohtmlconv;1,{77c0e42a-1dd2-11b2-8ebf-edc6606f2f4b}
@mozilla.org/typeaheadfind;1,{e7f70966-9a37-48d7-8aeb-35998f31090e}
@mozilla.org/updates/item;1,{f3294b1c-89f4-46f8-98a0-44e1eae92518}
@mozilla.org/updates/timer-manager;1,{b322a5c0-a419-484e-96ba-d7182163899f}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-checker;1,{898cdc9b-e43f-422f-9cc4-2f6291b415a3}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-manager;1,{093c2356-4843-4c65-8709-d7dbcbbe7dfb}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-prompt;1,{27aba825-35b5-4018-9fdd-f99250a0e722}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-service-stub;1,{e43b0010-04ba-4da6-b523-1f92580bc150}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-service;1,{b3c290a6-3943-4b89-8bbe-c01eb7b3b311}
@mozilla.org/uriclassifierservice,{5eb7c3c1-ec1f-4007-87cc-eefb37d68ce6}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=application/http-index-format,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=application/x-xpinstall,{18c2f98d-b09f-11d2-bcde-00805f0e1353}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=application/xhtml+xml,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/bmp,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/gif,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/jpeg,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/jpg,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/png,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/svg+xml,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/vnd.microsoft.icon,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/x-icon,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/css,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/html,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/plain,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/rdf,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/xml,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/external-helper-app-service;1,{a7f800e0-4306-11d4-98d0-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/external-protocol-service;1,{a7f800e0-4306-11d4-98d0-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/handler-service;1,{32314cc8-22f7-4f7f-a645-1a45453ba6a6}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/local-handler-app;1,{bc0017e3-2438-47be-a567-41db58f17627}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1,{c94f4a30-64d7-11d4-9960-00b0d02354a0}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/web-handler-app;1,{8b1ae382-51a9-4972-b930-56977a57919d}
@mozilla.org/uriloader;1,{9f6d5d40-90e7-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/dbservice;1,{5eb7c3c1-ec1f-4007-87cc-eefb37d68ce6}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/hashcompleter;1,{786e0a0e-e035-4600-8ee0-365a63a80b80}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/jslib;1,{26a4a019-2827-4a89-a85c-5931a678823a}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/listmanager;1,{ca168834-cc00-48f9-b83c-fd018e58cae3}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/streamupdater;1,{c2be6dc0-ef1e-4abd-86a2-4f864ddc57f6}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/utils;1,{b7b2ccec-7912-4ea6-a548-b038447004bd}
@mozilla.org/user_cert_picker;1,{735959a1-af01-447e-b02d-56e968fa52b4}
@mozilla.org/userinfo;1,{14c13684-1dd2-11b2-9463-bb10ba742554}
@mozilla.org/view-manager;1,{c95f1831-c376-11d1-b721-00600891d8c9}
@mozilla.org/weave/addon-glue;1,{f9fa50ae-f78f-4f8c-beba-91a5cff28f1a}
@mozilla.org/weave/service;1,{74b89fb0-f200-4ae8-a3ec-dd164117f6de}
@mozilla.org/webnavigation-info;1,{f30bc0a2-958b-4287-bf62-ce38ba0c811e}
@mozilla.org/widget/appshell/win;1,{2d96b3df-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/widget/bidikeyboard;1,{9f1800ab-f428-4207-b40c-e832e77b01fc}
@mozilla.org/widget/clipboard;1,{8b5314ba-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956}
@mozilla.org/widget/clipboardhelper;1,{77221d5a-1dd2-11b2-8c69-c710f15d2ed5}
@mozilla.org/widget/dragservice;1,{8b5314bb-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956}
@mozilla.org/widget/htmlformatconverter;1,{948a0023-e3a7-11d2-96cf-0060b0fb9956}
@mozilla.org/widget/idleservice;1,{6987230e-0098-4e78-bc5f-1493ee7519fa}
@mozilla.org/widget/lookandfeel;1,{a61e6398-2057-40fd-9c81-873b908d24e7}
@mozilla.org/widget/toolkit/win;1,{2d96b3e0-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/widget/transferable;1,{8b5314bc-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956}
@mozilla.org/widgets/child_window/win;1,{2d96b3d1-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/widgets/window/win;1,{2d96b3d0-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/wifi/monitor;1,{3ff8fb9f-ee63-48df-89f0-dace0242fd82}
@mozilla.org/windows-taskbar;1,{b8e5bc54-a22f-4eb2-b061-24cb6d19c15f}
@mozilla.org/xbl;1,{64f300a1-c88c-11d3-97fb-00400553eef0}
@mozilla.org/xhtmlparanoidfragmentsink;1,{2d78bbf0-e26c-482b-92b3-78a7b2afc8f7}
@mozilla.org/xml/xml-document;1,{a6cf9063-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/xml/xpointer;1?scheme=xpath1,{0c351177-0159-4500-86b0-a219dfde4258}
@mozilla.org/xmlextras/domparser;1,{3a8a3a50-512c-11d4-9a54-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/xmlextras/xmlhttprequest;1,{d164e770-4157-11d4-9a42-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/xmlextras/xmlserializer;1,{a6cf9124-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/xpcom/ini-processor-factory;1,{6ec5f479-8e13-4403-b6ca-fe4c2dca14fd}
@mozilla.org/xpfe/http-index-format-factory-constructor,{82776710-5690-11d3-be36-00104bde6048}
@mozilla.org/xpinstall/install-manager;1,{6a4d4c1e-a74a-4320-8124-16233a0183d6}
@mozilla.org/xpinstall/installtrigger;1,{18c2f98d-b09f-11d2-bcde-00805f0e1353}
@mozilla.org/xptinfo/loader;1&type=zip,{0320e073-79c7-4dae-8055-81bed8b8db96}
@mozilla.org/xre/app-info;1,{95d89e3e-a169-41a3-8e56-719978e15b12}
@mozilla.org/xre/runtime;1,{95d89e3e-a169-41a3-8e56-719978e15b12}
@mozilla.org/xtf/xml-contentbuilder;1,{e09af32d-2a54-4d76-9ef0-3070e83f8be7}
@mozilla.org/xtf/xtf-service;1,{4ec832da-6ae7-4185-807b-daddcb5da37a}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-controllers;1,{1f5c1721-7dc3-11d3-bf87-00105a1b0627}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-document;1,{541afcb2-a9a3-11d2-8ec5-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-popup-manager;1,{14632191-ac21-4bdf-83e7-2363ad17e838}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-prototype-cache;1,{3a0a0fc1-8349-11d3-be47-00104bde6048}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-sort-service;1,{bfd05264-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f371}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-template-builder;1,{3d262d00-8b5a-11d2-8eb0-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-tree-builder;1,{1abdcc96-1dd2-11b2-b520-f8f59cdd67bc}
@mozilla.org/zipwriter;1,{430d416c-a722-4ad1-be98-d9a445f85e3f}
@mozilla.org:/content/content-area-dragdrop;1,{1f34bc80-1bc7-11d6-a384-d705dd0746fc}
[CATEGORIES]
[CLASSIDS]
[COMPONENTS]
[CONTRACTIDS]
[HEADER]
{0032d852-1dd2-11b2-95f7-e0a1910ed2da},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{0099907d-123c-4853-a46a-43098b5fb68c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,appshell
{019718e3-cdb5-11d2-8d3c-000000000000},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{01e1c3ff-094a-d048-44b4-62d29c7b4f39},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{021d8a4d-5978-4632-b69a-9351bc827f01},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3TunesLockerProcessor.js
{02bf7a2a-39d8-4a23-a50c-2cbb085ab7a5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{0320e073-79c7-4dae-8055-81bed8b8db96},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{0404d02a-01ca-aaab-4762-944b1bf2f7b5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{057b04d0-0ccf-11d2-beba-00805f8a66dc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{05bae29d-8aef-486d-84aa-53f48f146811},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{064d9cee-1dd2-11b2-83e3-d25ab0193c26},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPrefModule
{0659cb83-faad-11d2-8e19-b206620a657c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,appshell
{06893e69-71d8-4b23-81eb-80314daf3e66},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{06aa7c21-fe05-4cf2-b1c4-0c7126a4f713},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0704e7c0-a758-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{072a5c3d-30c6-4f07-b87f-9f63d51403f2},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{0885d4f8-f7b8-4cda-902e-94ba38bc256e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{093c2356-4843-4c65-8709-d7dbcbbe7dfb},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateService.js
{0958b101-9ada-11d2-8ebc-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{09f689e0-b4da-11d2-a68b-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0a3be523-0f2a-32cc-ccd8-1e5986d5a79d},,text/javascript,,rel:GPSDGeolocationProvider.js
{0a5cd734-eb65-4d14-88a0-9f0bb2aba206},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{0a698c44-3bff-11d4-9649-00c0ca135b4e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{0ae53c0f-8ea2-4916-bedc-717443c3e185},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{0bec75a8-1dd2-11b2-863a-f69f77c31371},,application/x-mozilla-static,,PKI
{0c351177-0159-4500-86b0-a219dfde4258},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0c392af1-68a0-4a66-b7ca-8ce72a01f2ad},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhAddToBlackListProcessor.js
{0c4f1ddc-1dd2-11b2-9d95-f2fdf113044b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{0c797702-1c60-4051-9dd7-4d7405605642},,application/x-mozilla-static,,jsctypes
{0cb0d9a0-f503-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{0cd233e0-7a86-11d3-915c-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{0ddf4df8-4dbb-4133-8b79-9afb966514f5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0de2fbfa-6b7f-11d7-bbba-0003938a9d96},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0e3afd3d-eb60-4c2b-963b-56d7c439f124},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0e4e7d00-f71a-439f-9178-1a71ff11b55f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0e6892c1-a9ad-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{0f2f347c-1e4f-40cc-8efd-792dea70a85e},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLoginInfo.js
{0f78da56-8321-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{10f2f5f0-f103-4901-980f-ba11bd70d60d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{1147d32c-215b-4014-b180-07fe7aedf915},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{12663f3a-a311-4606-83eb-b6b9108dcc36},,text/javascript,,relluginGlue.js
{12bb8f16-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{12bb8f17-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{12bb8f1b-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{12bb8f1c-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{13111d00-ce81-11d6-8082-ecf3665af67c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{136e2c4d-c5a4-477c-b131-d93d7d704f64},@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing-wrapper;1,application/x-mozilla-native,PrivateBrowsing Service C++ Wrapper,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{13e50d8d-9cee-4ad1-a3a2-4a442fdf7dfa},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{1423e739-782c-4081-b5d8-fe6fba68c0ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{14632191-ac21-4bdf-83e7-2363ad17e838},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{14c0e880-623e-11d3-a178-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{14c13684-1dd2-11b2-9463-bb10ba742554},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{15629ada-a41c-4a09-961f-6553cd60b1a2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{16786594-0296-4471-8096-8f84497ca428},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{1691e1f4-ee41-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{171e72db-0f8a-412a-8461-e4c927a3a2ac},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{17491ba4-1dd2-11b2-aae3-de6b92dab620},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{18a03189-067b-4978-b4f1-bafe35292ed6},,text/javascript,,rel:txEXSLTRegExFunctions.js
{18c2f98d-b09f-11d2-bcde-00805f0e1353},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSoftwareUpdate
{1abdcc96-1dd2-11b2-b520-f8f59cdd67bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1b117e16-0cad-11d4-986e-00c04fa0cf4a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{1c31ed79-accd-4b94-b517-06e0c81999d5},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedConverter.js
{1cd91b88-1dd2-11b2-92e1-ed22ed298000},@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,Preferences Server,nsPrefModule
{1d40026b-4c44-4f6f-b158-26bb5e9c65e9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1dcc23b0-d4cb-11dc-9ad6-479d56d89593},,text/javascript,,rel:nsTaggingService.js
{1f13b201-39fa-11d6-a7f2-df501ff820dc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1f1ce501-663a-11d3-b7a0-be426e4e69bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,appshell
{1f34bc80-1bc7-11d6-a384-d705dd0746fc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1f4dbcf7-245c-4c8c-943d-8a1da0495e8a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{1f59b001-02c9-11d5-ae76-cc92f7db9e03},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{1f5c1721-7dc3-11d3-bf87-00105a1b0627},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1f5c8528-c5b5-4b03-be0d-c8948028d9e6},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadProcessor.js
{2002f781-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{2002f782-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{2002f783-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{2002f784-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{20557898-1dd2-11b2-8f65-9c462ee2bc95},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{214c48a0-b57f-11d4-959c-0020183bf181},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{217d014a-1dd2-11b2-999c-b0c4df79b324},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{218f2ac0-0a48-11d3-b3ba-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{21dd6a02-413c-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{21dd6a03-413c-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{22117140-9c6e-11d3-aaf1-00805f8a4905},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSidebar.js
{229fa115-9412-4d32-baf3-2fc407f76fb1},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedConverter.js
{2376201c-bbc6-472f-9b62-7548040a61c6},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedConverter.js
{23bcc750-dc20-460b-b2d4-74d8f58d3615},,application/x-mozilla-static,,CommandLineModule
{23e8fd98-a625-4b08-be1a-f7cc18a5b106},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPluginModule
{245abae2-b947-4ded-a46d-9829d3cca462},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{24f92fae-f793-473b-8061-713408bd11d5},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{25029490-f132-11d2-9588-00805f369f95},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{2587e382-1324-11d4-a652-eadbb2be3484},,application/x-mozilla-static,,application
{26a4a019-2827-4a89-a85c-5931a678823a},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUrlClassifierLib.js
{26acb1f0-28fc-43bc-867a-a46aabc85dd4},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{26fb965c-9de6-11d3-bccc-0060b0fc76bd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{275d800e-3f60-4896-adb7-d7f390ce0e42},@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=yes,application/x-mozilla-static,nsAuthURLParser,necko
{27aba825-35b5-4018-9fdd-f99250a0e722},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateService.js
{27aecc62-7777-428e-b34c-5973a47b8298},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{296d76aa-275b-4f3c-af8a-30a4026c18fc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{29eb6720-7684-4b04-bc58-c18f554c6d55},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhNetworkProbe.js
{2b026890-5a2e-4981-ada2-a600358947b4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2b554319-e7fb-420e-8f12-1bf88aa2848d},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhConvConfHandler.js
{2bc2ad62-ad5d-4b7b-a9db-f74ae203c527},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2bf64764-997f-450d-af96-3028d1a902b0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{2bf64765-997f-450d-af96-3028d1a902b0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{2c3837af-8b85-4a68-b0d8-0aed88985b32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{2cd0c310-e127-44d0-88fc-4435c9ab4d4b},,text/javascript,,rel:jsconsole-clhandler.js
{2ce606b0-bee6-11d1-aad9-00805f8a3e14},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{2d524fd0-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd1-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd2-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd3-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd4-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd5-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd6-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd7-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd8-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd9-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fda-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fdb-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fdc-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fdd-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d78bbf0-e26c-482b-92b3-78a7b2afc8f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{2d96b3d0-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2d96b3d1-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2d96b3df-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2d96b3e0-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2e363d60-872e-11d2-b531-000000000000},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{2e41ada0-62b7-4902-b9a6-e4542aa458ba},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{2e9b69dd-9087-438c-8b5d-f77b553abefb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{2ea2e7d0-4095-11d3-9144-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{2ec62893-3b35-48fa-ab1d-5e68a9f45f08},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{2ee3039b-2de4-43d9-93b0-649beacff39a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,tkAutoCompleteModule
{2ee83680-2af0-4bcb-bfa0-c9705f6554f1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{2f277c00-0eaf-4ddb-b936-41326ba48aae},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{2f977d4f-5485-11d4-87e2-0010a4e75ef2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPrefModule
{2f977d53-5485-11d4-87e2-0010a4e75ef2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2fd6b7f6-eb8c-4f32-ad26-113f2c02d0fe},,application/x-mozilla-static,,JavaScript_Debugger
{301dea42-6850-4cda-8945-81f7dbc2186b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{30dcd313-73e1-447d-8339-37744952154e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{320706d2-2e81-42c6-89c3-8d83b17d3fb4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{32314cc8-22f7-4f7f-a645-1a45453ba6a6},,text/javascript,,rel:nsHandlerService.js
{34587f4a-be18-43c0-9112-b782b08c0add},,application/x-mozilla-static,,BOOT
{36102b6b-7b62-451a-a1c8-a0d456c92dc5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSecurityManagerModule
{36a1d3b3-d886-4317-96ff-87b0005cfef7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{36b63ef3-e0fa-4c49-9fd4-e065e85568f4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{36fa00c2-1dd2-11b2-be07-d16eeb4c50ed},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{374e0cde-f605-4259-8c92-e639c6c2eeef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{376ff2c1-9bf6-418a-b143-3340c00112f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{379c2771-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2774-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2775-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2776-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2777-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2778-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{38d1592e-b81e-432b-86f8-471878bbfe07},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{38e2b849-ecf0-438b-b3a3-845d33f29b0c},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhQuickDownloadProcessor.js
{3a0a0fc1-8349-11d3-be47-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3a449110-66fd-11d4-9528-0020183bf181},,application/x-mozilla-static,,Browser_Embedding_Module
{3a8a3a50-512c-11d4-9a54-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3a9cd622-264d-11d4-ba06-0060b0fc76dd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3b581fd4-3497-426c-8f61-3658b971cb80},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3b6dfafc-a55a-4e3b-8e2c-34584c33d676},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSecretHelperProcessor.js
{3c1c0163-9bd0-11d3-9d09-0050040007b2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{3d262d00-8b5a-11d2-8eb0-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3decd6c8-30ef-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{3f429a14-dffe-417d-8cb8-fdf09bacd09e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{3f6fe6a1-ac0a-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{3f6fe6a2-ac0a-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{3f963a5b-e555-4543-90e2-c3908898db71},,application/x-mozilla-native,,abs:c:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Firefox\componentse\avgssff.dll
{3ff8fb9f-ee63-48df-89f0-dace0242fd82},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{40b22006-5dd5-42f2-bfe7-7dbf0757ab8b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{40c4883d-079f-43db-82a9-df0a59d37998},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{414af362-9ad8-4296-898e-62247f25a20e},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{42c52b81-a200-11d3-9d0b-0050040007b2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsXPIntlModule
{430d416c-a722-4ad1-be98-d9a445f85e3f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,ZipWriterModule
{439400d3-6f23-43db-8b06-8aafe1869bd8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{44588c1f-2ce8-4ad8-9b16-dfb9d9d513a7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{45c23a20-d71c-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{460a9792-b154-4f26-a922-0f653e2c8f91},,text/javascript,,rel:nsMicrosummaryService.js
{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61},,application/x-mozilla-static,,ZipWriterModule
{47049e42-1d87-482a-984d-56ae185e367a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChromeModule
{471f4944-1dd2-11b2-87ac-90be0a51d609},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{47433d1d-d9a7-4954-994f-f7a05cf87c2e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{47cd0651-b1be-4a0f-b5c4-10e5a573ef71},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBrowserContentHandler.js
{495eca42-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca43-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca44-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca45-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca46-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca47-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca48-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca49-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{49b38f12-6193-11d3-b3c5-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{49b38f14-6193-11d3-b3c5-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{49bb6593-3aff-4eb3-a068-2712c28bd58e},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedWriter.js
{4a6212db-accb-11d3-b765-0060b0b6cecb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSecurityManagerModule
{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4b664e54-72a2-4bbf-a5c2-66d4dc3066a0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4bfaa9f0-1dd2-11b2-afae-a82cbaa0b606},,application/x-mozilla-static,,PKI
{4ca3c946-5408-49f0-9eca-3a97d5c67750},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{4ca6b67b-5cc7-4e71-a98a-97af1c134862},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPermissionsModule
{4d977f60-fbe7-4583-8cb7-f5ed882293ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4dc30689-929d-425e-a709-082c6294e542},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4e22d3ea-aaa2-436e-ada4-9247de57d367},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWindowsProxyModule
{4e4aae11-8901-46cc-8217-dad7c5415873},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{4ea60761-31d6-491d-9e34-4b53a26c416c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{4ec832da-6ae7-4185-807b-daddcb5da37a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4f47e42e-4d23-4dd3-bfda-eb29255e9ea3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{4f5e62b8-d659-4156-84fc-2f6099400369},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4f6b5e00-0c36-11d5-a535-0010a401eb10},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsCookieModule
{4f76e100-d71c-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{4f91ef2e-57ba-472e-ab7a-b4999e42d6c0},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedConverter.js
{5060b803-340e-11d5-be5b-b3e063ec6a3c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsFindComponent
{506124c4-0076-48d2-bfee-14bb3187560e},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYoutubeProbe.js
{50e95301-17a8-11d4-9f7e-dd530d5f057c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{510a86bb-6019-4ed1-bb4f-965cffd23ece},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778},,application/x-mozilla-static,,PKI
{51fa28c7-74c0-4b85-9c46-d03faa7b696b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{5280606b-2510-4fe0-97ef-9b5a22eafe6b},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSessionStore.js
{541afcb2-a9a3-11d2-8ec5-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{5534ddc0-dd96-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{5551a1e0-5a66-11d3-806a-00600811a9c3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,application
{55f8f6d3-9ac7-4046-b1bb-7c732e27d2d6},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMediaListMgr.js
{5632bf70-51ec-11d3-9896-006008962422},@mozilla.org/js/xpc/Exception;1,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{56388dad-287b-4240-a785-85c394012503},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{56ad2981-8a87-11d2-918c-0080c8e44db5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{56c778e4-1bee-45f3-a689-886692a97fe7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{56e2ada8-4631-11d4-ba11-001083023c1e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{57cf9383-3405-11d5-be5b-aa20fa2cf37c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{580530e5-118c-4bc7-ab88-bc2cd2b97223},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{5871a422-1dd2-11b2-ab3f-e2e56be5da9c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{58a1c31c-1dd2-11b2-a3f6-d36949d48268},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{58f089ee-512a-42d2-a935-d0c874128930},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{59dd53ca-8989-4e95-bc7a-996e8592886e},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3Tunes.js
{5b256c10-22d8-4109-af92-1253035e9fcb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{5ba6d920-d4e9-11d3-a1a5-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBrowserContentHandler.js
{5d0cfa97-69dd-4e5e-ac84-f253162e8f9a},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{5d0fcdd0-4daa-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{5d5d92cd-6bf8-11d9-bf4a-000a95dc234c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{5e8d4751-1852-434b-a992-2c6d2a25fa46},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{5eb7c3c1-ec1f-4007-87cc-eefb37d68ce6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{5f4589e7-114b-4a4b-a63e-06ca7f22439d},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhConvertMgr.js
{5fb907e0-1dd2-11b2-a7c0-f14c416a62a1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{6030f7ef-32ed-46a7-9a63-6a5d3f90445f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{6049b261-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{6049b262-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{6049b263-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{61ba33c0-3031-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChromeModule
{62b778a6-bce3-456b-8c31-2865fbb68c91},@mozilla.org/network/idn-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsIDNService,necko
{62db0002-dbb6-43f4-8fb7-9d2538bc5747},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{6316c6ce-12d3-479e-8f53-e289351412b8},@mozilla.org/intl/stringbundle/text-override;1,application/x-mozilla-static,String Textfile Overrides,nsI18nModule
{6356aa16-7916-4215-a825-cbc2692ca87a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,application
{6394eea1-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea2-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea3-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea4-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea5-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea6-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea7-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea8-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea9-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeab-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeac-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eead-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeae-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeaf-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb0-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb1-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb2-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb3-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb4-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb5-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb6-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb7-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb8-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb9-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebb-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebc-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebd-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebe-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebf-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eec0-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{63ac8c66-1dd2-11b2-b070-84d00d3eaece},,text/javascript,,rel:nsProxyAutoConfig.js
{63c7b9f4-0cc8-43f8-b666-0a661655cb73},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{64d6174c-1496-4ffd-87f2-da2670f88934},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{64edb481-0c04-11d5-a73c-e964b968b0bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{64f300a1-c88c-11d3-97fb-00400553eef0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{660a3226-915c-4ffb-bb20-8985a632df05},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{660d8ca0-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca1-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca2-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca3-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca4-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca5-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca6-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca7-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca8-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca9-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{66354bc9-7ed1-4692-ae1d-8da97d6b205e},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBlocklistService.js
{663ca4a8-d219-4000-925d-d8f66406b626},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAccessibilityModule
{66634f68-be19-42d0-a4ca-d1c21fa059b8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{66856477-6596-40eb-bb87-59ca2dabb6f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{670ee5da-6ad5-11d7-9950-000393636592},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{67671792-8e25-4487-b1b7-5073cfa95fee},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{67ba681d-5485-4fff-952c-2ee337ffdcd6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{6803cac4-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac5-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac6-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac7-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac8-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac9-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803caca-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cacb-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cacc-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cacd-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cace-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cacf-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6987230e-0098-4e78-bc5f-1493ee7519fa},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{69bb8313-2d4f-45ec-97e0-d39da58ecce9},,text/javascript,,rel:nsExtensionManager.js
{6a4d4c1e-a74a-4320-8124-16233a0183d6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSoftwareUpdate
{6b8bdffc-3394-417d-be83-a81b7c0f63bf},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{6bd13476-1dd2-11b2-bbef-f0ccb5fa64b6},@mozilla.org/moz/jsloader;1,application/x-mozilla-static,JS component loader,xpconnect
{6c392c62-1ab1-4de7-bfc6-ed4f9fc7749a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{6c84aec9-29a5-4264-8fbc-bee8f922ea67},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{6d2d4306-a218-4be4-bdc4-61630dd7df7e},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhFlashgotDownloadProcessor.js
{6ddb050c-0d04-11d4-986e-00c04fa0cf4a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{6deb193c-f87d-4078-bc78-5e64655b4d62},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:browserdirprovider.dll
{6ebc941a-f2ff-4d56-b3b6-f7d0b9d73344},,text/javascript,,rel:nsDefaultCLH.js
{6ec5f479-8e13-4403-b6ca-fe4c2dca14fd},,text/javascript,,rel:nsINIProcessor.js
{6ee5301a-3981-49bd-85f8-1a2cc228cf3e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{6fb0c970-e1b1-11db-8314-0800200c9a66},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{7294fe9c-14d8-11d5-9882-00c04fa02f40},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{7319788a-fe93-4db3-9f39-818cf08f4256},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSearchService.js
{735959a1-af01-447e-b02d-56e968fa52b4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{73bb7c12-dbab-4ae2-aecf-a0331dec916f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{748a1132-671a-409a-8d1d-f1cdf6b3a6b4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{749e62f4-60ae-4569-a8a2-de78b649660e},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLoginManagerPrompter.js
{74b7a390-3b41-11d4-8a80-006008c844c3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{74b89fb0-f200-4ae8-a3ec-dd164117f6de},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\Weave.js
{7526a738-9632-11d3-8cd9-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{75656ad9-bd13-4c5d-939a-ec6351eea0cc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{7584ce90-5b25-11d3-a175-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{758e4f20-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{75a500a2-0030-40f7-86f8-63f225b940ae},@mozilla.org/network/network-link-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,Network Link Status,necko
{75c80fd0-accb-432c-af59-ec60668c3990},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{77221d5a-1dd2-11b2-8c69-c710f15d2ed5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{776588a6-86d5-47e2-b6b3-992810078202},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{77c0e42a-1dd2-11b2-8ebf-edc6606f2f4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{77cfaaf1-1cf4-11d3-8aaf-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{77cfaaf2-1cf4-11d3-8aaf-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{77da64d3-7458-4920-9491-86cc9914f904},,text/javascript,,rel:NetworkGeolocationProvider.js
{78481e4a-50e4-4489-b68a-ef82670ed63f},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{786e0a0e-e035-4600-8ee0-365a63a80b80},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{78804a84-8173-42b6-bb94-789f0816a810},@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=no,application/x-mozilla-static,nsNoAuthURLParser,necko
{78c61626-4d1f-4843-9364-4652d98ff6e1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{78d3b0c0-0241-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{792a7e82-06a0-437c-af63-b2d12e808acc},,text/javascript,,rel:WebContentConverter.js
{797bec5a-1dd2-11b2-a7f8-ca397e0179c4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{7b8556a1-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a2-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a3-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a4-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a6-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a8-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a9-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556aa-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556ac-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556ad-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556ae-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556af-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556b0-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556b1-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556b2-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7baf62e0-8e61-11d2-8eb1-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{7bb40992-77eb-43db-9a4e-39d3bcc383ae},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{7bd05c78-6a26-11d7-b16f-0003938a9d96},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{7c02eadc-0076-4d03-998d-80d779c48589},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSecurityManagerModule
{7c657d11-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d13-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d14-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d15-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d17-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d18-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7d087a1b-d9f1-4698-92ea-b9a1b514ebde},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSmartNamer.js
{7d7008a0-c49a-11d3-9b22-0080c7cb1080},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{7dd4d320-c84b-4624-8d45-7bb9b2356977},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{7dfdf0d1-aff6-4a34-bad1-d0fe74601642},,text/javascript,,rel:nsDownloadManagerUI.js
{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{7e677795-c582-4cd1-9e8d-8271b3474d2a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{7e6e57c0-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{7e757f8b-0a62-4e65-9339-4b4fd1cb9bcc},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDOMHook.js
{7ee2a4c0-4b93-17d3-ba18-0060b0f199a2},@mozilla.org/scriptsecuritymanager;1,application/x-mozilla-static,scriptsecuritymanager,nsSecurityManagerModule
{7ef52eaf-b7e1-462b-87e2-5d1dbaca9048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{7f3707a8-34b9-488d-a861-ffcb0a3e0c29},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMedialinkProbe.js
{7f4790d6-e31f-4e1d-a044-983ffbdf1705},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYTInfo.js
{7f915b01-98fc-11d4-8eb0-a803f80ff1bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{7fa5237d-b0eb-438f-9e50-ca0166e63788},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{7fbd2146-5ff4-4674-b069-a7bbce66e773},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{80d7e247-d4b8-45d7-bb59-6f1dd56f384c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{815e42e0-72cc-480f-934b-148e33c228a6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{8227f019-afc7-461e-b030-9f185d7a0e29},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{822bcd11-6432-48be-9e9d-36f7804b7747},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsCookieModule
{822cb9ae-6421-4484-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{82776710-5690-11d3-be36-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,application
{830b5f80-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{831f8f13-7aa8-485f-b02e-77c881cc5773},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{8323fad0-2102-11d4-8142-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{841387c8-72e6-484b-9296-bf6eea80d58a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{84b0f182-c6c7-11d2-b3b0-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{87ed1160-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{892ffeb0-3f80-11d3-a16c-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{895db6c7-dbdf-40ea-9f64-b175033243dc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,satchel
{898cdc9b-e43f-422f-9cc4-2f6291b415a3},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateService.js
{8a0dce80-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{8a115faa-7dcb-4e8f-979b-5f53472f51cf},,text/javascript,,rel:nsExtensionManager.js
{8aa66d77-1bbb-45a6-991e-b8f47751c291},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLoginManagerPrompter.js
{8b042e22-6f87-11d3-b3c8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{8b1ae382-51a9-4972-b930-56977a57919d},,text/javascript,,rel:nsWebHandlerApp.js
{8b449142-1eab-4bfa-9830-fab6ebb09774},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{8b5314ba-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{8b5314bb-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{8b5314bc-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{8c2023b9-175c-477e-9761-44ae7b549756},,text/javascript,,rel:storage-mozStorage.js
{8c3a0e20-03e5-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{8d995d4f-adcc-4159-b7f1-e94af72eeb88},,application/x-mozilla-static,,BOOT
{8dbe7246-1dd2-11b2-9b8f-b9a849e4403a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{8df290ae-dcaa-4c11-98a5-2429a4dc97bb},,text/javascript,,rel:nsContentPrefService.js
{8e4444ff-8e99-4bdd-aa7f-fb3c1c77319f},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{8eaaf524-7d6d-4f7d-ae8b-9277b324008d},,text/javascript,,rel:nsAddonRepository.js
{8f666a11-04a0-11d3-b3b9-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{905f80f1-8a7b-11d2-918c-0080c8e44db5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{9158c470-86e4-11d4-9be2-00e09872a416},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{920307b0-c6e8-11d2-8aa8-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9226888e-da08-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},@mozilla.org/network/buffered-input-stream;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsBufferedInputStream,necko
{9286e71a-621a-4b91-851e-9984c1a2e81a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{929814d6-1dd2-11b2-8e08-82fa0a339b00},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{929d9320-251e-11d4-8a7c-006008c844c3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{93ad72a6-02cd-4716-9626-d47d5ec275ec},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{93e81622-ce06-410e-bc10-4f3dd7617399},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhCopyUrlProcessor.js
{9416bfb1-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfb2-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfb3-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfb4-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfbe-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfbf-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfc0-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfc1-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9445791f-fa4c-4669-b174-df5032bb67b3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{948a0023-e3a7-11d2-96cf-0060b0fb9956},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{95c963b7-20b2-11db-92f6-001422106990},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{95d89e3e-a169-41a3-8e56-719978e15b12},@mozilla.org/xre/app-info;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsXULAppInfo,Apprunner
{95f46161-d177-11d2-bf86-00105a1b0627},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{96ec4163-efc8-407a-8735-007fb26be4e8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{972d8d8f-f0da-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{984e3259-9266-49cf-b605-60b022a00756},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{9868b4ce-da08-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{98d41c21-ccf3-11d2-b3b1-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9a28ffa7-e6ef-4b52-a127-6ad951de8e9b},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{9ac9e770-18bc-11d3-9337-00104ba0fd40},@mozilla.org/network/io-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsIOService,necko
{9c0ff6f4-deda-40e5-806c-b6cc449c21ce},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9c47c121-1c6e-4d8f-b904-3ac968116e88},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{9c7ec5d1-23f9-11d5-aea8-8fcc0793e97f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{9c8f9601-801a-11d2-98ba-00805f297d89},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsTransactionManagerModule
{9d3f70da-86e9-11d4-95ec-00b0d03e37b7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{9dcef3a4-a3bc-11d5-ba47-00108303b117},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{9de95a0c-39a4-4d64-9a53-17940dd7cabb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{9e3b6c90-2f75-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{9e9b565a-8e52-4c1a-8805-b2b91655f874},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{9eb760f0-4380-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{9ef9fa14-1dd1-11b2-9d65-d72d6d1f025e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{9f1800ab-f428-4207-b40c-e832e77b01fc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{9f6a0d2e-1dd1-11b2-a5b8-951f13c846f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{9f6d5d40-90e7-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{9fe5d975-09bd-44aa-a01a-66402ea28657},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{a08ee179-df50-48e0-9c87-79e4dd5caeb1},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\Weave.js
{a0ccaaf8-09da-44d8-b250-9ac3e93c8117},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{a0d6ad32-1dd1-11b2-aa55-a40187b54036},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{a0f827e1-8ab6-11d5-a14b-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a0f827e2-8ab6-11d5-a14b-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a15789aa-8903-462b-81e9-4aa2cff4d5cb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a181af0d-68b8-4308-94db-d4f859058215},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{a1b72850-a999-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{a1fde867-e802-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a2027ec6-ba0d-4c72-805d-148233f5f33c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{a2059c0e-5a58-4c55-ab7c-26f0557546ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,satchel
{a2112d6a-0e28-421f-b46a-25c0b308cbd0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{a21bfa01-f349-4394-a84c-8de5cf0737d0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{a277189c-1dd1-11b2-a8c9-e4e8bfb1338e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a3254cb0-8e20-11d2-8a98-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a33982d3-1adf-4162-9941-f734bc45e4ed},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{a35d1cd4-c505-4d2d-a0f9-aef00b7ce5a5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a39e0e9d-e567-41e3-b12c-5df67f18174d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a4048e94-1dd1-11b2-a676-8a06c086cc7d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{a41661d5-1417-11d5-9882-00c04fa02f40},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{a431b276-f77d-4b83-9b37-872cf2fbcc2a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a4557478-ae16-11d5-ba4b-00108303b117},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a47e9526-6e48-4574-9d6c-3164e271f74e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a496d0a2-dff7-4e23-bd65-1ca742fa178a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a4bd2161-7892-4389-8d5a-3111a6d17ec7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,PKI
{a4e5888f-4fe4-4632-8e7e-745196ea7c70},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a578e0a1-f76b-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a578e0a2-f76b-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a578e0a3-f76b-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a578e0a4-f76b-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a59da931-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a59da932-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a59da935-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a61e6398-2057-40fd-9c81-873b908d24e7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{a62af1ba-79b3-4896-8aaf-b148bfce4280},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{a665e49a-f3e6-4fed-9f31-f7c568a29899},@mozilla.org/intl/unicodenormalizer;1,application/x-mozilla-static,Unicode Normlization,nsI18nModule
{a6cf9063-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf90e3-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf90e5-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf90f5-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf9107-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{a6cf9112-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{a6cf9115-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{a6cf9120-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{a6cf9124-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf9126-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf9129-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{a772eee4-0464-405d-a329-a29dfda3791a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{a7f800e0-4306-11d4-98d0-001083010e9b},@mozilla.org/uriloader/external-helper-app-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,Netscape External Helper App Service,docshell_provider
{aa13e4a0-a5ac-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{aa40253b-4c42-4056-8132-37bcd07862fd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{aa892eb4-ffbf-477d-9f9a-06c995ae9f27},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSearchSuggestions.js
{aaab6710-0f2c-11d5-a53b-0010a401eb10},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{ab1da296-6125-40ba-96d0-47a8282ae3db},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{ac2bb8fe-eeeb-4572-b40f-be03932b56e0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{ac9e3e82-bfbd-4f26-941e-f58c8ee178c1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{adf42751-1cef-4ad2-aa8e-bcb849d8d31f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{aeb8936f-219c-4d3c-8385-d9382daa551a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{af7a9951-aa48-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{af7a9952-aa48-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{afc4a7aa-be25-4acb-bd64-999ece9b403c},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3TunesMobileProcessor.js
{b00ed78a-04e2-4f74-8e1c-d1af79dfd12f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{b084a2ce-1dd1-11b2-bf10-8324f8e065cc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{b0ff4572-dae4-4bef-a092-83c1b88f6be9},@mozilla.org/network/dns-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsDNSService,necko
{b148eed2-236d-11d3-b35c-00a0cc3c1cde},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{b322a5c0-a419-484e-96ba-d7182163899f},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateTimerManager.js
{b3c290a6-3943-4b89-8bbe-c01eb7b3b311},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateService.js
{b57f97c1-0d70-11d3-8aae-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{b57f97c2-0d70-11d3-8aae-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{b5e65b52-1dd1-11b2-ae8f-f0928ed88482},@mozilla.org/js/xpc/RuntimeService;1,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{b60070dc-d471-4007-ab63-b30626e5ab5c},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhLicenseHandler.js
{b69155f4-a8bf-453d-8653-91d1456e1d3d},,text/javascript,,rel:nsTryToClose.js
{b6ed3030-6183-11d3-a178-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{b7b2ccec-7912-4ea6-a548-b038447004bd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{b7f44954-11d1-11b2-8c2e-c2feab4186bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{b88a4712-eb52-4c10-9b85-bf5894b510f0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{b8e5bc54-a22f-4eb2-b061-24cb6d19c15f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{b9507aec-1dd1-11b2-8cd5-c48ee0c50307},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{b992ddcd-3899-4320-9909-924b3e72c922},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{ba5bc4c6-1dd1-11b2-bb89-b844c6ec0339},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAutoConfigModule
{ba615191-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba615199-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519a-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519b-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519d-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519e-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519f-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a1-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a2-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a3-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a4-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a9-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151aa-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ab-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ac-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ad-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ae-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151af-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b0-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b1-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b2-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b3-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b4-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b5-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b6-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b7-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b8-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b9-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ba-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151bb-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151bc-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{baa34652-f1f1-4185-b224-244ee82a413a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bacd8ad0-552f-11d3-a9f7-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bbbb1d61-438f-4436-92ed-8308e5830fb0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozStorageModule
{bbc23860-2553-479d-8b78-94d9038334f7},,text/javascript,,rel:nsTaggingService.js
{bbef8185-c628-4cc1-b53e-e61e74c2451a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{bc0017e3-2438-47be-a567-41db58f17627},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{bc15c73d-c05b-497b-a373-4bae6c178631},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{bc26ff01-f2bd-11d4-a73c-e5a4b5a8bdfc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{bd57cee8-1dd1-11b2-9fe7-95cf4709aea3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{bd6390c8-fbea-11d4-98f6-001083010e9b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{be5a097b-6ee6-4c6a-8eca-6bce87d570e9},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\FormNotifier.js
{be65e2b7-fe46-4e0f-88e0-4b385db4d68a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{be9a53ae-c7e9-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},@mozilla.org/network/file-input-stream;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsFileInputStream,necko
{bf88b48c-fd8e-40b4-ba36-c7c3ad6d8ac9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{bfc310d2-38a0-11d3-8cd3-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bfcb82c2-5611-4318-90d6-baf4a7864252},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bfd05264-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{bfd05264-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f371},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bfd0526d-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{bfd1a791-ad9f-11d3-bdc7-0050040a9b44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{bfd1a792-ad9f-11d3-bdc7-0050040a9b44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{c07e81e0-ef12-11d2-92b6-00105a1b0d64},@mozilla.org/network/socket-transport-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsSocketTransportService,necko
{c0844a84-5a12-4808-80a8-809cb002bb4f},,text/javascript,,rel:nsPlacesTransactionsService.js
{c0b558fd-d32a-4b7f-ae48-5ef095134292},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDumpProcessor.js
{c11c21b2-71c9-4f87-a0f8-5e13f50495fd},,text/javascript,,rel:nsFormAutoComplete.js
{c1751cfc-e8f1-4ade-b0bb-f74edfb8ef6a},,text/javascript,,rel:nsPlacesDBFlush.js
{c2710d40-6f4d-4b7f-9778-76ae5166648c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{c272fee0-c7e9-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{c2be6dc0-ef1e-4abd-86a2-4f864ddc57f6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{c31f4883-839b-45f6-82ad-a6a9bc5ad599},,text/javascript,,rel:nsPrivateBrowsingService.js
{c375fa80-150f-11d6-a618-0010a401eb10},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{c401eb80-f9ea-11d3-bb6f-e732b73ebe7c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{c5de4da2-d667-42d2-b8c2-efdbcf3302ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{c64d0bcb-8270-4ca7-a0b3-3380c8ffecb5},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSafebrowsingApplication.js
{c6e8c44d-9f39-4af7-bcc0-76e38a8310f5},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBrowserGlue.js
{c744ca3d-840b-460a-8d70-7ce63c51c958},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWindowDataSourceModule
{c7e410d4-85f2-11d3-9f63-006008a6efe9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{c87a37fc-8109-4ce2-a322-8cdec925379f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{c8e518c1-47ae-11d3-91cd-00105aa3f7dc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{c94f4a30-64d7-11d4-9960-00b0d02354a0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{c95f1831-c376-11d1-b721-00600891d8c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{ca168834-cc00-48f9-b83c-fd018e58cae3},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUrlClassifierListManager.js
{ca200860-4696-40d7-88fa-4490d423a8ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{cb3ede1a-0fa5-4e27-aafe-0f7801e5a1f1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{cb6593e0-f9b2-11d2-bdd6-000064657374},@mozilla.org/js/xpc/XPConnect;1,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{cb9abbae-66b6-4609-8594-5c4ff300888e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{cb9e0de8-3598-4ed7-857b-827f011ad5d8},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLoginManager.js
{cbcb1770-ec4c-404c-9a3f-b8e1c49859d0},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSafeModeHandler.js
{cc10c750-9ec3-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{cc75499a-1dd1-11b2-8a82-ca410ac907b8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,BOOT
{ccd0e960-7947-4635-b70e-4c661b63d675},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{ce002b28-92b7-4701-8621-cc925866fb87},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsCookieModule
{ce02d538-0217-47a3-a589-b51790fdd8ce},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{cf0f71fd-fafd-4e2b-9fdc-134d972e16e2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{cf3a0e06-1dd1-11b2-a904-ac1d6da77a02},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{cf7fd51f-aba2-44c1-9ff0-11f7508efcd4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d0272978-beab-4adc-a3d4-04b76acfa4e7},,text/javascript,,rel:nsPlacesAutoComplete.js
{d0a75e02-b5e7-11d5-a7f2-df109fb8a1fc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d0f9db12-249c-11d5-9905-001083010e9b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsIconDecoderModule
{d164e770-4157-11d4-9a42-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d25e0511-2bae-11d4-9d10-0050040007b2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{d2800356-c2d7-4e05-a884-79fe566af1cf},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{d28f8a0b-95da-48f4-b712-caf37097be41},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\Weave.js
{d3b0f750-c976-46d0-be20-96b24f4684bc},,application/x-mozilla-native,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\componentse\WeaveCrypto.dll
{d3f69889-e13a-4321-980c-a39332e21f34},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{d4214e92-fb94-11d2-bdd8-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{d4214e93-fb94-11d2-bdd8-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{d4f2b600-b5c1-11d6-b483-cc97c63e567c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d6008c40-4dad-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d673255d-1184-400a-b0b5-ee9d1295bd85},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{d750a964-2d14-484c-b3aa-8ed7823b5c7b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d85a17c1-aa7c-11d2-9b8c-00805f8a16d9},@mozilla.org/intl/stringbundle;1,application/x-mozilla-static,String Bundle,nsI18nModule
{d899a152-9412-46b2-b651-2e71c5c2f05f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d92d57c3-ba1d-11d2-af0c-0060089fe59b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{d930e29b-6909-44e5-ab4b-af10d6923705},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{d9783472-8fe9-11d2-9d3c-0060088f9ff7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d9b1f97e-cfa0-80b6-fb92-9972e48e3dcc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{d9b1f97f-cfa0-80b6-fb92-9972e48e3dcc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{da338f07-9357-479d-8e92-f03801aa8c37},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSocialShareProcessor.js
{da5b130a-1dd1-11b2-ad47-f455b1814a78},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{dab3a846-3a59-4fc2-9745-c6ff48776f00},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozStorageModule
{db340cc2-7f50-4ea3-8427-f529daf6dc87},,application/x-mozilla-static,,satchel
{dbd8dc72-2cdf-44ad-bf9a-5dc7a3fc3036},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhUtilService.js
{dbded6ec-edbf-4054-a834-287b82c260f9},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBadCertHandler.js
{dbfcbe4a-10f7-4d6f-a481-68e6d6b71d21},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{dc195987-6e9a-47bc-b1fd-ab895d398833},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{dc26e0e0-ca94-11d1-a9a4-00805f8a7ac4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPrefModule
{dc8e21a0-03e4-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{dc9206a8-fe97-4214-b9a7-e07e584c6710},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadMgr.js
{dca61eb5-c7cd-4df1-b0fb-d0722baba251},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLivemarkService.js
{dca9d7c3-7b6a-4490-ad6d-2699a8d683cd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{dccbe7e4-7750-466b-a557-5ea36c8ff24e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{dd156d62-d26f-4441-9cdb-e8f09107c273},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSecurityManagerModule
{de401c37-9a7f-4278-a6f8-3de2833989ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAccessibilityModule
{de9472d0-8034-11d3-9399-00104ba0fd40},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{df71c6f0-ec53-11d2-bdca-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{e036c738-1dd1-11b2-9392-9d94aa74b0c5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAutoConfigModule
{e042570c-62de-4bb6-a6e0-798e3c07b4df},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{e09af32d-2a54-4d76-9ef0-3070e83f8be7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e09e4ca6-276b-4bb4-8b71-0635a3a2a007},,text/javascript,,rel:storage-Legacy.js
{e0da1d70-2f7b-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{e11a6080-4daa-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e12752f0-ee9a-11d1-a82a-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{e197cc01-cfe1-11d4-8eb0-87ae406dfd3f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e1c61582-2a84-11d3-8cce-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{e28ab250-d66d-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{e332db00-e076-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{e35d5067-95bc-4029-8432-e8f1e431148d},,text/javascript,,rel:nsContentDispatchChooser.js
{e38e53b9-5bb0-456a-b553-579370cb1567},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{e3fa9d0a-1dd1-11b2-bdef-8c720b597445},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{e43b0010-04ba-4da6-b523-1f92580bc150},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateServiceStub.js
{e4e95e7f-12f1-4b21-8155-82eb22b88c86},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhCore.js
{e56f5e01-c7cc-4675-a9d7-b8f1e4127295},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{e6156350-2be8-11db-a98b-0800200c9a66},,text/javascript,,rel:nsURLFormatter.js
{e638d760-8687-11d2-b530-000000000001},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{e638d761-8687-11d2-b530-000000000000},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{e64f152a-9f07-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=resource,application/x-mozilla-static,nsResProtocolHandler,necko
{e6a3f533-4ffa-4615-8eb4-d4e72d883fa7},,text/javascript,,rel:nsContentPrefService.js
{e6fd9940-899d-11d2-8eae-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e746a8b1-c97a-4fc5-baa4-66607521bd08},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{e7509b46-2eb2-410a-9d7c-c3ce73284d01},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e7c2aaf5-c11a-4954-9dbf-e28edec1fd91},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e7caf8c0-3570-47fe-aa1b-da47539b5d07},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{e7f70966-9a37-48d7-8aeb-35998f31090e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{e8b8bdb7-c96c-4d82-9c6f-2b3c585ec7ea},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{e91f9440-e076-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{e9b301c0-e0e4-11d3-a1a8-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{ea06d4e1-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e2-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e3-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e4-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e5-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e6-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea617873-3b73-4efd-a2c4-fc39bfab809d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{eab9012e-5f74-4cbc-b2b5-a590235513cc},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBrowserGlue.js
{eaca2576-0d4a-11d3-9d7e-0060088f9ff7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{eae599aa-ecef-49c6-a8af-6ddcc6feb484},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{ec06f3fc-70db-4ecd-94e0-a6e91ca44d8a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{ec693a6f-0832-49dd-877c-89f6552df5de},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{ec7a6c20-e081-11da-8ad9-0800200c9a66},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSessionStartup.js
{ecb6987d-9d71-475d-a44d-a5ff2099b08c},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\AboutWeaveTabs.js
{ecba5203-77da-465a-865e-78b7af10d8f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{ecd55a01-2780-11d5-a73c-ca641a6813bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{ed0244e0-c144-11d2-8f4c-006008159b0c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{ed394ba0-5472-11d3-bbc8-0000861d1237},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{edb0490e-1dd1-11b2-83b8-dbf8d85906a6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{ef565d0a-ab9a-4a13-9160-0644cdfd859a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsCookieModule
{efc323e1-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{efc323e2-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{f1299dc2-1dd1-11b2-a347-ee6b7660e048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,JavaScript_Debugger
{f1eac761-87e9-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,Browser_Embedding_Module
{f1eac762-87e9-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{f24a14f0-4fa1-11d3-9894-006008962422},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{f30bc0a2-958b-4287-bf62-ce38ba0c811e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{f3294b1c-89f4-46f8-98a0-44e1eae92518},,text/javascript,,rel:nsExtensionManager.js
{f34ff792-722e-4490-b195-47d242edca1c},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{f57899d0-4e2c-4ac6-9e29-50c736103b0c},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSetDefaultBrowser.js
{f66bc334-1dd1-11b2-bab2-90e04fe15c19},,application/x-mozilla-static,,Browser_Embedding_Module
{f68578eb-6ec2-4169-ae19-8c6243f0abe1},,text/javascript,,rel:nsHelperAppDlg.js
{f6913e2e-1dd1-11b2-84be-f455dee342af},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{f6d5ebbd-34f4-487d-9d10-3d34123e3eb9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,tkAutoCompleteModule
{f7c9f5f4-4451-41c3-a28a-5ba2447fbace},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{f7fa4581-238e-11d5-a73c-ab64fb68f2bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{f96f5ec9-755b-447e-b1f3-717d1a84bb41},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{f9f662a6-77d4-437e-8f53-4fcc39fddf47},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadConvertProcessor.js
{f9fa50ae-f78f-4f8c-beba-91a5cff28f1a},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\AddonGlue.js
{fb0bbc5c-452e-4783-b32c-80124693d871},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{fb5c1775-1bbd-4b9c-abb0-ae7acd29e87e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{fb8cbf4e-4701-4ba1-b1d6-5388e041fb67},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{fbc81170-1f69-11d3-9344-00104ba0fd40},@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=file,application/x-mozilla-static,nsFileProtocolHandler,necko
{fc78d3e8-91f0-4ccd-a830-aefd00595f43},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYoutubeLinksContextItem.js
{fc886801-e768-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{fca3766a-434a-4ae7-83cf-0909e18a093a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{fcacef21-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{fcacef22-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{fcacef23-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{fcacef24-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{fcca6f83-9f7d-44e4-a74b-b59433e6c8c3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{fd9a9e8a-a77b-496a-b7bb-263df9715149},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{fe4f7592-c1fc-4662-ac83-538841318803},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{fe74cf80-aa2d-11db-abbd-0800200c9a66},,text/javascript,,rel:fuelApplication.js
{feca3c34-205e-4ae5-bd1c-03c686ff012b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{ff41913b-546a-4bff-9201-dc9b2c032eba},@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=maybe,application/x-mozilla-static,nsStdURLParser,necko
{ff8780a5-bbb1-4bc5-8ee7-057e7bc5c925},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ff8c4d10-3194-11d3-9885-006008962422},@mozilla.org/js/xpc/ContextStack;1,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{ff8fe7ec-2f74-4408-b742-6b7a546029a8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{ff9fbcd7-9517-4334-b97a-ceed78909974},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\AboutWeaveTabs.js,1295552752000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\AddonGlue.js,1295552752000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\FormNotifier.js,1295552752000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\componentse\Weave.js,1295552752000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\componentse\WeaveCrypto.dll,1295552752000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhAddToBlackListProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhConvConfHandler.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhConvertMgr.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhCopyUrlProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhCore.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDOMHook.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadConvertProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadMgr.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDumpProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhFlashgotDownloadProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhLicenseHandler.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMedialinkProbe.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMediaListMgr.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3Tunes.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3TunesLockerProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3TunesMobileProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhNetworkProbe.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhQuickDownloadProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSafeModeHandler.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSecretHelperProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSmartNamer.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSocialShareProcessor.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhUtilService.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYoutubeLinksContextItem.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYoutubeProbe.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\k687i70s.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYTInfo.js,1294427366000
abs:c:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Firefox\componentse\avgssff.dll,1289589478000
agent-style-sheets,pluginfinder xbl binding,chrome://mozapps/content/plugins/pluginFinderBinding.css
agent-style-sheets,pluginproblem xbl binding,chrome://mozapps/content/plugins/pluginProblemBinding.css
app-startup,Application,service,@mozilla.org/fuel/application;1
app-startup,Browser Session Startup Service,service,@mozilla.org/browser/sessionstartup;1
app-startup,Firefox Browser Glue Service,service,@mozilla.org/browser/browserglue;1
app-startup,PrivateBrowsing Service,service,@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing;1
app-startup,Script Security Manager,service,@mozilla.org/scriptsecuritymanager;1
app-startup,Sync Add-on Glue,service,@mozilla.org/weave/addon-glue;1
app-startup,tryToClose Service,service,@mozilla.org/appshell/trytoclose;1
app-startup,Weave Service,service,@mozilla.org/weave/service;1
app-startup,Web Content Handler Registrar,service,@mozilla.org/embeddor.implemented/web-content-handler-registrar;1
app-startup,Window Data Source,service,@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=window-mediator
bookmark-observers,Used to synchronize the temporary and permanent tables of Places,@mozilla.org/places/sync;1
charset-detectors,cjk_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=cjk_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,ja_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ja_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,ko_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ko_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,off,off
charset-detectors,ruprob,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ruprob
charset-detectors,ukprob,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ukprob
charset-detectors,universal_charset_detector,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=universal_charset_detector
charset-detectors,zh_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zh_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,zhcn_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zhcn_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,zhtw_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zhtw_parallel_state_machine
Charset Decoders,armscii-8,
Charset Decoders,Big5-HKSCS,
Charset Decoders,Big5,
Charset Decoders,EUC-JP,
Charset Decoders,EUC-KR,
Charset Decoders,gb18030,
Charset Decoders,GB2312,
Charset Decoders,GEOSTD8,
Charset Decoders,HZ-GB-2312,
Charset Decoders,IBM850,
Charset Decoders,IBM852,
Charset Decoders,IBM855,
Charset Decoders,IBM857,
Charset Decoders,IBM862,
Charset Decoders,IBM864,
Charset Decoders,IBM864i,
Charset Decoders,IBM866,
Charset Decoders,ISO-2022-CN,
Charset Decoders,ISO-2022-JP,
Charset Decoders,ISO-2022-KR,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-1,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-10,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-11,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-13,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-14,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-15,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-16,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-2,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-3,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-4,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-5,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-6-E,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-6-I,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-6,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-7,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-8-E,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-8-I,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-8,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-9,
Charset Decoders,ISO-IR-111,
Charset Decoders,KOI8-R,
Charset Decoders,KOI8-U,
Charset Decoders,Shift_JIS,
Charset Decoders,T.61-8bit,
Charset Decoders,TIS-620,
Charset Decoders,us-ascii,
Charset Decoders,UTF-16,
Charset Decoders,UTF-16BE,
Charset Decoders,UTF-16LE,
Charset Decoders,UTF-32,
Charset Decoders,UTF-32BE,
Charset Decoders,UTF-32LE,
Charset Decoders,UTF-7,
Charset Decoders,UTF-8,
Charset Decoders,VISCII,
Charset Decoders,windows-1250,
Charset Decoders,windows-1251,
Charset Decoders,windows-1252,
Charset Decoders,windows-1253,
Charset Decoders,windows-1254,
Charset Decoders,windows-1255,
Charset Decoders,windows-1256,
Charset Decoders,windows-1257,
Charset Decoders,windows-1258,
Charset Decoders,windows-874,
Charset Decoders,windows-936,
Charset Decoders,x-euc-tw,
Charset Decoders,x-gbk,
Charset Decoders,x-imap4-modified-utf7,
Charset Decoders,x-johab,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-arabic,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-ce,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-croatian,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-cyrillic,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-devanagari,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-farsi,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-greek,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-gujarati,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-gurmukhi,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-hebrew,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-icelandic,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-roman,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-romanian,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-turkish,
Charset Decoders,x-user-defined,
Charset Decoders,x-viet-tcvn5712,
Charset Decoders,x-viet-vps,
Charset Decoders,x-windows-949,
Charset Encoders,Adobe-Symbol-Encoding,
Charset Encoders,armscii-8,
Charset Encoders,Big5-HKSCS,
Charset Encoders,Big5,
Charset Encoders,EUC-JP,
Charset Encoders,EUC-KR,
Charset Encoders,gb18030,
Charset Encoders,GB2312,
Charset Encoders,GEOSTD8,
Charset Encoders,hkscs-1,
Charset Encoders,HZ-GB-2312,
Charset Encoders,IBM850,
Charset Encoders,IBM852,
Charset Encoders,IBM855,
Charset Encoders,IBM857,
Charset Encoders,IBM862,
Charset Encoders,IBM864,
Charset Encoders,IBM864i,
Charset Encoders,IBM866,
Charset Encoders,ISO-2022-JP,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-1,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-10,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-11,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-13,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-14,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-15,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-16,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-2,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-3,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-4,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-5,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-6-E,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-6-I,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-6,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-7,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-8-E,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-8-I,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-8,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-9,
Charset Encoders,ISO-IR-111,
Charset Encoders,jis_0201,
Charset Encoders,KOI8-R,
Charset Encoders,KOI8-U,
Charset Encoders,Shift_JIS,
Charset Encoders,T.61-8bit,
Charset Encoders,TIS-620,
Charset Encoders,us-ascii,
Charset Encoders,UTF-16,
Charset Encoders,UTF-16BE,
Charset Encoders,UTF-16LE,
Charset Encoders,UTF-32,
Charset Encoders,UTF-32BE,
Charset Encoders,UTF-32LE,
Charset Encoders,UTF-7,
Charset Encoders,UTF-8,
Charset Encoders,VISCII,
Charset Encoders,windows-1250,
Charset Encoders,windows-1251,
Charset Encoders,windows-1252,
Charset Encoders,windows-1253,
Charset Encoders,windows-1254,
Charset Encoders,windows-1255,
Charset Encoders,windows-1256,
Charset Encoders,windows-1257,
Charset Encoders,windows-1258,
Charset Encoders,windows-874,
Charset Encoders,windows-936,
Charset Encoders,x-euc-tw,
Charset Encoders,x-gbk,
Charset Encoders,x-imap4-modified-utf7,
Charset Encoders,x-johab,
Charset Encoders,x-koreanjamo-0,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-arabic,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-ce,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-croatian,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-cyrillic,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-devanagari,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-farsi,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-greek,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-gujarati,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-gurmukhi,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-hebrew,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-icelandic,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-roman,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-romanian,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-turkish,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica1,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica2,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica3,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica4,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica5,
Charset Encoders,x-mtextra,
Charset Encoders,x-tamilttf-0,
Charset Encoders,x-tscii,
Charset Encoders,x-ttf-cmex,
Charset Encoders,x-ttf-cmmi,
Charset Encoders,x-ttf-cmr,
Charset Encoders,x-ttf-cmsy,
Charset Encoders,x-user-defined,
Charset Encoders,x-viet-tcvn5712,
Charset Encoders,x-viet-vps,
Charset Encoders,x-windows-949,
Charset Encoders,x-zapf-dingbats,
command-line-handler,b-jsconsole,@mozilla.org/toolkit/console-clh;1
command-line-handler,m-browser,@mozilla.org/browser/clh;1
command-line-handler,m-privatebrowsing,@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing;1
command-line-handler,m-setdefaultbrowser,@mozilla.org/browser/default-browser-clh;1
command-line-handler,x-default,@mozilla.org/browser/final-clh;1
command-line-handler,y-default,@mozilla.org/toolkit/default-clh;1
command-line-validator,b-browser,@mozilla.org/browser/clh;1
content-policy,@mozilla.org/data-document-content-policy;1,@mozilla.org/data-document-content-policy;1
content-policy,@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/content-policy;1,@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/content-policy;1
content-policy,@mozilla.org/no-data-protocol-content-policy;1,@mozilla.org/no-data-protocol-content-policy;1
content-policy,@mozilla.org/permissions/contentblocker;1,@mozilla.org/permissions/contentblocker;1
content-sniffing-services,@mozilla.org/image/loader;1,@mozilla.org/image/loader;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/pkix-crl,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-pkcs7-crl,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-ca-cert,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-crl,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-email-cert,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-server-cert,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-user-cert,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
ff - plugin: c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.39e\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Playere\npdivx32.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.29e\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.39e\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\pluginse\npbittorrent.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\pluginse\npdnu.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\pluginse\npdnupdater2.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\pluginse\nppopcaploader.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Sony\Media Goe\npmediago.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technologye\npViewpoint.dll
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/ecmascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/http-index-format,@mozilla.org/xpfe/http-index-format-factory-constructor
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/javascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/rdf+xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/x-javascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/x-view-source,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/xhtml+xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/bmp,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/gif,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/jpeg,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/jpg,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/pjpeg,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/png,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/vnd.microsoft.icon,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/x-icon,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/x-ms-bmp,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/x-png,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,mozilla.application/cached-xul,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/css,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/ecmascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/html,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/javascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/plain,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/rdf,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Generated File. Do not edit.
geolocation-provider,Returns a geolocation from a GPSD source,@mozilla.org/geolocation/gpsd/provider;1
history-observers,Used to synchronize the temporary and permanent tables of Places,@mozilla.org/places/sync;1
JavaScript global constructor prototype alias,Audio,HTMLAudioElement
JavaScript global constructor prototype alias,Image,HTMLImageElement
JavaScript global constructor prototype alias,Option,HTMLOptionElement
JavaScript global constructor,Audio,@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=audio
JavaScript global constructor,BrowserFeedWriter,@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/result-writer;1
JavaScript global constructor,Image,@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=img
JavaScript global constructor,Option,@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=option
JavaScript global privileged property,Application,@mozilla.org/fuel/application;1
JavaScript global property,external,@mozilla.org/sidebar;1
JavaScript global property,InstallTrigger,@mozilla.org/xpinstall/installtrigger;1
JavaScript global property,sidebar,@mozilla.org/sidebar;1
JavaScript global static nameset,PrivilegeManager,@mozilla.org/security/script/nameset;1
module-loader,text/javascript,@mozilla.org/moz/jsloader;1
net-content-sniffers,Binary Detector,@mozilla.org/network/binary-detector;1
net-content-sniffers,Feed Sniffer,@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/sniffer;1
parser-service-category,Meta Charset Service,@mozilla.org/intl/metacharset;1
pref-config-startup,ReadConfig Module,@mozilla.org/readconfig;1
profile-after-change,Extension Manager,@mozilla.org/extensions/manager;1
profile-after-change,Timer Manager,@mozilla.org/updates/timer-manager;1
profile-after-change,Update Service Stub,@mozilla.org/updates/update-service-stub;1
rel:browserdirprovider.dll,1277486306625
rel:brwsrcmp.dll,1277486306671
rel:FeedConverter.js,1270345550171
rel:FeedProcessor.js,1270345550343
rel:FeedWriter.js,1270345550484
rel:fuelApplication.js,1270345551281
rel:GPSDGeolocationProvider.js,1270345550625
rel:jsconsole-clhandler.js,1270345551343
rel:NetworkGeolocationProvider.js,1270345550750
rel:nsAddonRepository.js,1270345551437
rel:nsBadCertHandler.js,1270345551468
rel:nsBlocklistService.js,1270345551609
rel:nsBrowserContentHandler.js,1270345551718
rel:nsBrowserGlue.js,1270345551828
rel:nsContentDispatchChooser.js,1270345551906
rel:nsContentPrefService.js,1270345551984
rel:nsDefaultCLH.js,1270345552062
rel:nsDownloadManagerUI.js,1270345552140
rel:nsExtensionManager.js,1270345552421
rel:nsFormAutoComplete.js,1270345552515
rel:nsHandlerService.js,1270345552609
rel:nsHelperAppDlg.js,1270345552750
rel:nsINIProcessor.js,1277486311843
rel:nsLivemarkService.js,1270345553015
rel:nsLoginInfo.js,1270345553062
rel:nsLoginManager.js,1270345553187
rel:nsLoginManagerPrompter.js,1270345553296
rel:nsMicrosummaryService.js,1270345553562
rel:nsPlacesAutoComplete.js,1270345553796
rel:nsPlacesDBFlush.js,1270345553921
rel:nsPlacesTransactionsService.js,1270345554078
rel:nsPrivateBrowsingService.js,1270345554234
rel:nsProxyAutoConfig.js,1270345554375
rel:nsSafebrowsingApplication.js,1270345554515
rel:nsSearchService.js,1270345554812
rel:nsSearchSuggestions.js,1270345554968
rel:nsSessionStartup.js,1270345555062
rel:nsSessionStore.js,1277486306781
rel:nsSetDefaultBrowser.js,1270345555328
rel:nsSidebar.js,1270345555406
rel:nsTaggingService.js,1270345555546
rel:nsTryToClose.js,1270345555609
rel:nsUpdateService.js,1277486306828
rel:nsUpdateServiceStub.js,1270345556062
rel:nsUpdateTimerManager.js,1270345556140
rel:nsUrlClassifierLib.js,1270345556390
rel:nsUrlClassifierListManager.js,1270345556515
rel:nsURLFormatter.js,1270345555671
rel:nsWebHandlerApp.js,1270345556562
relluginGlue.js,1277486306859
rel:storage-Legacy.js,1270345556718
rel:storage-mozStorage.js,1270345556875
rel:txEXSLTRegExFunctions.js,1270345556953
rel:WebContentConverter.js,1270345550921
uconv-charset-data,resource://gre/res/charsetData.properties,
uconv-charset-titles,chrome://global/locale/charsetTitles.properties,
update-timer,Blocklist Service,@mozilla.org/extensions/blocklist;1,getService,blocklist-background-update-timer,extensions.blocklist.interval,86400
update-timer,Extension Manager,@mozilla.org/extensions/manager;1,getService,addon-background-update-timer,extensions.update.interval,86400
update-timer,Microsummary Service,@mozilla.org/microsummary/service;1,getService,microsummary-generator-update-timer,browser.microsummary.generatorUpdateInterval,604800
update-timer,Update Service,@mozilla.org/updates/update-service;1,getService,background-update-timer,app.update.interval,86400
Version,0,5
xpcom-directory-providers,browser-directory-provider,@mozilla.org/browser/directory-provider;1
xpcom-directory-providers,spellcheck-directory-provider,@mozilla.org/spellcheck/dir-provider;1
XSLT extension functions,http://exslt.org/regular-expressions,@mozilla.org/exslt/regexp;1

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
ff - user.js: network.protocol-handler.warn-external.dnupdate - false);user_pref(yahoo.homepage.dontask, true);user_pref(network.protocol-handler.warn-external.dnupdate, false
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============

R0 AVGIDSEH;AVGIDSEH;c:\WINDOWS\system32\driverse\AVGIDSEH.sys [2010-9-13 25680]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\WINDOWS\system32\driverse\avgrkx86.sys [2010-9-7 26064]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\WINDOWS\system32\driverse\avgldx86.sys [2010-9-7 251728]
R1 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\WINDOWS\system32\driverse\avgmfx86.sys [2010-9-7 34384]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\WINDOWS\system32\driverse\avgtdix.sys [2010-9-7 299984]
R2 aawservice;Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;c:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Awaree\aawservice.exe [2008-5-12 611664]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bine\AVGIDSAgent.exe [2011-1-6 6128720]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10e\avgwdsvc.exe [2010-10-22 265400]
R2 McrdSvc;Media Center Extender Service;c:\WINDOWS\ehomee\mcrdsvc.exe [2005-8-5 99328]
R2 Viewpoint Manager Service;Viewpoint Manager Service;c:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Commone\ViewpointService.exe [2007-6-20 24652]
R2 WDBtnMgrSvc.exe;WD Drive Manager Service;c:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Managere\WDBtnMgrSvc.exe [2008-1-30 106496]
R3 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\WINDOWS\system32\driverse\AVGIDSDriver.sys [2010-8-19 123472]
R3 AVGIDSFilter;AVGIDSFilter;c:\WINDOWS\system32\driverse\AVGIDSFilter.sys [2010-8-19 30288]
R3 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\WINDOWS\system32\driverse\AVGIDSShim.sys [2010-8-19 26192]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\Program Files\Google\Updatee\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-4-9 135664]
S2 MioNet;MioNet;c:\Program Files\MioNete\MioNetManager.exe [2007-8-31 139264]
S2 PRISMSVC;PRISMSVC;c:\WINDOWS\system32e\PRISMSVC.exe [2006-6-30 61526]
S3 ESSIDSET;ESSIDSET;c:\WINDOWS\system32e\ESSIDSET.SYS [2006-9-18 9376]

=============== File Associations ===============

Access.ACCDAExtension.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.ACCDCFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.ACCDEFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.ACCDRFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /RUNTIME "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.ACCDTFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.ADEFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.Application.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.BlankDatabaseTemplate.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /NEWDB "%1"
Access.BlankProjectTemplate.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /NEWDB "%1"
Access.Extension.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.MDBFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.MDEFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.Project.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.Shortcut.DataAccessPage.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenDataAccessPage "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Diagram.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenDiagram "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Form.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenForm "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Function.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenFunction "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Macro.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [ShellOpenMacro "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Module.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenModule "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Query.1=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenQuery "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Report.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenReport "%1", 2]
Access.Shortcut.StoredProcedure.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenStoredProcedure "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Table.1=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenTable "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.View.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenView "%1"]
Access.WizardDataFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.WizardUserDataFile.12="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.Workgroup.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
accesshtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE"
accessthmltemplate="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE"
acrobat="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" /u "%1"
AcroExch.acrobatsecuritysettings.1="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.Document="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.Document.7="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.FDFDoc="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.pdfxml.1="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.XDPDoc="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.XFDFDoc="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
acwfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\accwiz.exe %1
AIFFFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
aim=c:\Program Files\AIM7e\aim.exe /d locale=en-us %1
AIR.InstallerPackage=c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\ADOBEA~1\Versions\1.0e\ADOBEA~1.EXE "%1"
Application.Manifest=rundll32.exe dfshim.dll,ShOpenVerbApplication %1
Application.Reference=rundll32.exe dfshim.dll,ShOpenVerbShortcut %1|%2
ASFFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:7 /Open "%L"
ASXFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
AUFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
Automap.Map.NA.10="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Streets and Trips Essentialse\Streets.exe" "%1"
Automap.Map.NA.13=c:\PROGRA~1\MI5F2B~1e\Streets.exe "%1"
Automap.Template.NA.13=c:\PROGRA~1\MI5F2B~1e\Streets.exe "%1"
AVIFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:8 /Open "%L"
Azureus="c:\Program Files\Vuzee\Azureus.exe" "%1"
!d
BC="c:\Program Files\Vuzee\Azureus.exe" "%1"
BCTP="c:\Program Files\Vuzee\Azureus.exe" "%1"
bltfile="c:\Program Files\AIM7e\aim.exe" /d locale=en-US "%1"
Briefcase=explorer.exe %1
callto=rundll32.exe msconf.dll,CallToProtocolHandler %l
CATFile=rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenCAT %1
cclaunch="c:\Program Files\CCleanere\ccleaner.exe" /%1
cdafile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
CDisplayAceArchive="c:\Program Files\CDisplaye\CDISPLAY.EXE" "%1"
CDisplayRarArchive="c:\Program Files\CDisplaye\CDISPLAY.EXE" "%1"
CDisplayTarArchive="c:\Program Files\CDisplaye\CDISPLAY.EXE" "%1"
CDisplayZipArchive="c:\Program Files\CDisplaye\CDISPLAY.EXE" "%1"
CERFile=rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenCER %1
CertificateStoreFile=rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenSTR %1
certificate_wab_auto_file="c:\Program Files\Outlook Expresse\wab.exe" /certificate %1
cfg_auto_file=%SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1
ChannelFile=explorer /root,{f39a0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64433},%L
!d
ChromeHTML="c:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Applicatione\chrome.exe" -- "%1"
clpfile=clipbrd.exe %1
!d
Collection=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
!d
CompressedFolder=rundll32.exe zipfldr.dll,RouteTheCall %L
ConferenceLink=rundll32.exe msconf.dll,OpenConfLink %l
CorelPhotoAlbumFolder=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
CorelPhotoAlbumPhoto=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
CorelPhotoAlbumProject=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
CorelPhotoAlbumUploadAlbum=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
Coverpage=%systemroot%\system32\fxscover.exe "%1"
CRLFile=rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenCRL %1
daap=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
DBC.MPEG.1="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
DHT="c:\Program Files\Vuzee\Azureus.exe" "%1"
divFile="c:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Playere\DivX Player.exe" "%1"
divxFile="c:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Playere\DivX Player.exe" "%1"
divxTicketFile="c:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Playere\DivX Player.exe" "%1"
dnUpdate="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Software Update Utilitye\dnu.exe" %1
DocShortcut=rundll32 %SystemRoot%\System32\shscrap.dll,OpenScrap_RunDLL /r /x %1
dpsFile="c:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Playere\DivX Player.exe" "%1"
dqyfile=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE
dunfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE NETSHELL.DLL,InvokeDunFile %1
dxuFile="c:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Playere\DivX Player.exe" "%1"
ealink="c:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EADMe\EACoreCLI.exe" "%1" -wait
emffile=rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1
Excel.Addin="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.AddInMacroEnabled="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Backup="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Chart=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE /e
Excel.CSV="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Macrosheet="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.OpenDocumentSpreadsheet.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Sheet.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Sheet.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.SheetBinaryMacroEnabled.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.SheetMacroEnabled.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.SLK="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Template="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Template.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.TemplateMacroEnabled="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Workspace="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.XLL="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excelhtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE"
Excelhtmltemplate="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE"
!d
FavoritePhotos=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
feed="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
feeds="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
fndfile=%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe
Folder=%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L
fonfile=%SystemRoot%\System32\fontview.exe %1
ftp="c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefoxe\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
gdpb_AdpBrowser="c:\Program Files\WebCyberCoach\b_Delle\AdpBrowser.exe" -stopall "%1"
giffile=rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1
groove=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /url: "%1"
GrooveFile=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
GrooveLinkFile=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
GrooveSpaceArchive=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
GrooveToolArchive=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
GrooveVCard=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
h323file="rundll32.exe" msconf.dll,NewMediaPhone %l
HCP=%SystemRoot%\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\HelpCtr.exe -FromHCP -url "%1"
helpfile=winhlp32.exe %1
hg1Type=c:\Program Files\Flagship Studios\Hellgate Londone\Launcher.exe -load"%1"
hlpfile=%SystemRoot%\System32\winhlp32.exe %1
htafile=c:\WINDOWS\system32e\mshta.exe "%1" %*
htfile="c:\Program Files\Windows NTe\HYPERTRM.EXE" %1
htmlfile="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
HTTP="c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefoxe\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
https="c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefoxe\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
ICY=c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe %1
iiifile="rundll32.exe" msconf.dll,NewMediaPhone %l
!d
InfoPath.Document.2="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\INFOPATH.EXE" "%1"
InfoPath.Solution.2="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\INFOPATH.EXE" "%1"
InfoPath.SolutionManifest.2="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\INFOPATH.EXE" "%1"
!d
InternetShortcut=rundll32.exe shdocvw.dll,OpenURL %l
iqyfile=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE /e
itls=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
itms=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
itmss=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
itpc=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
ITS FILE="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
iTunes=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes.aa="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.aax="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.aif="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.aifc="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.aiff="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.AssocProtocol.itls=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes.cda="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.cdda="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.ipa="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.ipg="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.ipsw="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itdb="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.ite="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itl="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itlp="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itls="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itms="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itpc="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m3u="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m3u8="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4a="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4b="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4p="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4r="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4v="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mov="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mp2="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mp3="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mpeg="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mpg="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.pcast="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.pls="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.rmp="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.wav="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.wave="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
jarfile="c:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bine\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*
JNLPFile="c:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bine\javaws.exe" "%1"
jpegfile=rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1
JSFile=%SystemRoot%\System32\WScript.exe "%1" %*
Keyword=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
LDAP="c:\Program Files\Outlook Expresse\wab.exe" /ldap:%1
LiveUpdate.MIDI.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
LunarIPSFile="c:\Program Files\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvanced\Lunar IPSe\Lunar IPS.exe" "%1"
m3ufile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
MacromediaFlashPaper.MacromediaFlashPaper="c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefoxe\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
MagicISO.Document=c:\PROGRA~1\MagicISOe\MagicISO.exe %1
mailto="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" -c IPM.Note /m "%1"
mbam.script="c:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malwaree\mbam.exe" %1
MediaCenter.C2R="c:\WINDOWS\eHomee\ehshell.exe" "%1"
MediaGo.CDAFile="c:\Program Files\Sony\Media Goe\MediaGo.exe" "%1"
MediaGo.PSNSLink="c:\Program Files\Sony\Media Goe\MediaGo.exe" /c:View_StoreURL("%1")
MediaHub.File="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Maine\Mediahub.exe" "%1"
MediaPackageFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSTORE.EXE" "%1"
mhtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
Microsoft Internet Mail Message="%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /eml:%1
Microsoft Internet News Message="%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /nws:%1
Microsoft.Fury3.Game=c:\PROGRA~1e\fury3.exe %1
Microsoft.InformationCard=c:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\infocardcpl.cpl,ImportInformationCard_RunDll %1
Microsoft.Picture.It.Document.11="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Digital Image 2006e\pi.exe" "%1"
Microsoft.WindowsCardSpaceBackup=c:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\infocardcpl.cpl,ImportInformationCard_RunDll %1
Microsoft.Works.wpjfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Workse\msworks.exe" "%1"
MicrosoftWorks.WordProcessor.5="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Workse\WksWP.exe" /SHELL "%1"
MIDFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
MMJB.AUDIOCD="c:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukeboxe\mmjblaunch.exe" /AudioCD "%1"
MMJB.M3U="c:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukeboxe\mmjblaunch.exe" "%1"
MMJB.MMJB="c:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukeboxe\mmjblaunch.exe" "%1"
MMJB.MMZ="c:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukeboxe\ti.exe" "%1"
MMJB.MP3="c:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukeboxe\mmjblaunch.exe" "%1"
MMJB.PLS="c:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukeboxe\mmjblaunch.exe" "%1"
MMJB.WAV="c:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukeboxe\mmjblaunch.exe" "%1"
MMJB.WMA="c:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukeboxe\mmjblaunch.exe" "%1"
MMST="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" "%L"
MMSU="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" "%L"
money=c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money 2006\MNYCoreFilese\MSMoney.exe -url:%1
Money.Document="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money 2006\MNYCoreFilese\MSMoney.EXE" "%1"
MoneyBackup.Document="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money 2006\MNYCoreFilese\MSMoney.EXE" "%1"
Mp3file="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
mpegfile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:9 /Open "%L"
MPlayer=mplay32.exe /play /close "%L"
MS-ITSS FILE="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome ms-itss:%1::/
msbackupfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\ntbackup.exe
MSBD="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" "%L"
MSCFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\mmc.exe "%1" %*
MSDASC=Rundll32.exe c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\System\OLEDB~1e\oledb32.dll,OpenDSLFile %1
Msi.Package="%SystemRoot%\System32\msiexec.exe" /i "%1" %*
Msi.Patch="%SystemRoot%\System32\msiexec.exe" /p "%1" %*
MSInfo.Document=c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfoe\MSInfo32.exe /msinfo_file %1
MSProgramGroup=c:\WINDOWS\system32e\grpconv.exe %1
MsRcIncident=%SystemRoot%\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\HelpCtr.exe -Mode "hcp://system/Remote%%20Assistance/RAClientLayout.xml" -url "hcp://system/Remote%%20Assistance/Interaction/Client/rctoolScreen1.htm" -ExtraArgument "IncidentFile=%1"
msstylesfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL %SystemRoot%\system32\desk.cpl desk,@Appearance /Action:OpenMSTheme /file:"%1"
MSWorks4Database="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Workse\WksDB.exe" "%1"
MSWorks4Sheet="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Workse\WksSS.exe" "%1"
MyDVD.File="c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVDe\MyDVD.EXE" "%1"
news="%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /newsurl:"%1"
nntp="%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /newsurl:"%1"
Office.ProfileSettings.10="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10e\PROFLWIZ.EXE" /p /u /r "%1"
OfficeListShortcut="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSPUB.EXE" %1
OfficeTheme.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
ofx.Document="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money 2006\MNYCoreFilese\mnyimprt.exe" %1
ogg_auto_file="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
oms=rundll32.exe c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OMSMAIN.DLL, OmsProtocolHandler %1
OneNote=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE /hyperlink "%1"
OneNote.Package="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE" "%1"
OneNote.Section.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE" "%1"
OneNote.TableOfContents="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE" /navigate "%1"
OneNote.TableOfContents.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE" /navigate "%1"
otffile=%SystemRoot%\System32\fontview.exe %1
Outlook.File.hol="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /hol "%1"
Outlook.File.ibc="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /v "%1"
Outlook.File.ics="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /ical "%1"
Outlook.File.msg="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /f "%1"
Outlook.File.vcf="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /v "%1"
Outlook.File.vcs="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /vcal "%1"
Outlook.Template="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /t "%1"
Outlook.URL.feed="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
Outlook.URL.mailto="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" -c IPM.Note /m "%1"
Outlook.URL.stssync="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
Outlook.URL.webcal="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
outlookfeed="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
outlookfeeds="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
P7RFile=rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenP7R %1
P7SFile=rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenPKCS7 %1
Paint.Picture=rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1
Panorama=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
pbkfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rasphone.exe -f "%1"
pcast=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
PerfFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\perfmon.exe %1
PetroglyphUaWSaveType=c:\Program Files\Sega\Universe At War Earth Assaulte\LaunchUAW.exe %1
pfmfile=%SystemRoot%\System32\fontview.exe %1
PhotoTray=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
!d
pjpegfile=rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1
PLAYSTATION Network Control File="c:\Program Files\Sony\PLAYSTATION Network Downloadere\psndl.exe" "%1"
pngfile=rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1
pnm="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
PowerPoint.Addin.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.Addin.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.OpenDocumentPresentation.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.Show.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.Show.4=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Show.7=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Show.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.ShowMacroEnabled.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.Slide.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Slide.4=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Slide.7=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Slide.8=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.SlideMacroEnabled.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.SlideShow.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" /s "%1"
PowerPoint.SlideShow.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" /s "%1"
PowerPoint.SlideShowMacroEnabled.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" /s "%1"
PowerPoint.Template.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.Template.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.TemplateMacroEnabled.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.Wizard.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
powerpointhtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE"
powerpointhtmltemplate="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE"
powerpointxmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE"
prffile=rundll32.exe msrating.dll,ClickedOnPRF %1
psns="c:\Program Files\Sony\Media Goe\MediaGo.exe" /c:View_StoreURL("%1")
Publisher.Document.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSPUB.EXE" %1
Publishing Folder=explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L
qif.Document="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money 2006\MNYCoreFilese\mnyimprt.exe" %1
QuickTime.3g2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.3gp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.3gp2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.3gpp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.aac=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.ac3=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.adts=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.aif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.aifc=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.aiff=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.amc=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.AMR=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.au=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.avi=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.bmp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.bwf=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.caf=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.cdda=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.cel=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.dib=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.dif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.dv=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.flc=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.fli=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.gif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.gsm=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.jp2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.jpe=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.jpeg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.jpg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.kar=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m15=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m1a=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m1s=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m1v=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m3u=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m3url=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m4a=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m4b=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m4p=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m4v=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m75=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mac=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mid=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.midi=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mov=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mp2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mp3=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mp4=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpa=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpeg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpm=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpv=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mqv=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pct=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pic=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pict=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.png=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pnt=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pntg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.psd=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qcp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qht=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qhtm=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qt=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qti=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qtif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qtl=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.rgb=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.rts=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.rtsp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sd2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sdp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sdv=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sgi=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.smf=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.smi=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.smil=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sml=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.snd=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.swa=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.targa=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.tga=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.tif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.tiff=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.ulw=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.vfw=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.wav=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
ratfile=rundll32.exe msrating.dll,ClickedOnRAT %1
RealJukebox.CDA.1="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealJukebox.RJT.1="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealJukebox.RMJ.1="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealJukebox.RMP.1="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealJukebox.RMX.1="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealJukebox.wma.1="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.3GPP2.10="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.3GPP_AMR.10="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.AAC.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.AIFF.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.AMR.10="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.AMR_WB.10="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.AU.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.AutoPlay.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" /autoplay "%1"
RealPlayer.AVI.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.CDBurn.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" /burn "%1"
RealPlayer.DIVX.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.Flash.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" /m image/vnd.rn-realflash %1
RealPlayer.FLV.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.IVR.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.M4A.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MP1.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MP2.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MP3.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MP3PL.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MP4.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MPA.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MPEG.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.PIX.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.PLSPL.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.qt.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RA.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RAM.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RAX.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RM.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RMS.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RMVB.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RP.6="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OBe\rnxproc.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RSML.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RT.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RV.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RVX.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.SDP.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.SMIL.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.WAV.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.wax.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.wm.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.wmf.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.wmv.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.wmx.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.wvx.6="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
!d
!d
rlogin=rundll32.exe url.dll,TelnetProtocolHandler %l
rtffile="c:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessoriese\WORDPAD.EXE" "%1"
rtsp="c:\program files\real\realplayer\e\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
SavedDsQuery=rundll32 %SystemRoot%\system32\dsquery.dll,OpenSavedDsQuery %1
SC=c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe %1
SCCopyModule.GI="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Maine\Mediahub.exe" "%1"
SCCopyModule.ISO="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Maine\Mediahub.exe" "%1"
!d
scriptletfile="c:\WINDOWSe\NOTEPAD.EXE" "%1"
SearchResult=c:\PROGRA~1\Corel\CORELP~1e\PHOTOA~1.EXE "%1"
SHCmdFile=explorer.exe
ShellScrap=rundll32 %SystemRoot%\system32\shscrap.dll,OpenScrap_RunDLL %1
ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash="c:\Program Files\GlobFX\Swiff Playere\SWFPlayer.exe" "%1"
SHOUT=c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe %1
SimCity2000.Document.City=c:\Program Files\Maxis\SimCity 2000e\SimCity.exe %1
SimCity2000.Document.Scenario=c:\Program Files\Maxis\SimCity 2000e\SimCity.exe %1
SimCity2000.Document.TileSet=c:\Program Files\Maxis\SimCity 2000e\WinScurk.exe %1
snews="%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /newsurl:"%1"
SoundRec="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
SPCFile=rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenPKCS7 %1
SpybotSD.DisabledFile="c:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroye\blindman.exe" "%1"
SpybotSD.SBEFile="c:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroye\SpybotSD.exe" "%1"
SpybotSD.SBIFile="c:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroye\SpybotSD.exe" "%1"
SpybotSD.SBSFile="c:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroye\SpybotSD.exe" "%1"
SpybotSD.TInfoFile="c:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroye\SpybotSD.exe" "%1"
SpybotSD.UTIFile="c:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroye\SpybotSD.exe" "%1"
SpybotSD.UTSFile="c:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroye\SpybotSD.exe" "%1"
StarEdit.BWScenario=c:\Program Files\Starcrafte\StarEdit.exe -n
StarEdit.Scenario=c:\Program Files\Starcrafte\StarEdit.exe -n
STLFile=rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenCTL %1
stssync="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
T126_Whiteboard="c:\Program Files\NetMeetinge\wb32.exe" - "%1"
telnet=rundll32.exe url.dll,TelnetProtocolHandler %l
themefile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL %SystemRoot%\system32\desk.cpl desk,@Themes /Action:OpenTheme /file:"%1"
TIFImage.Document=rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1
tn3270=rundll32.exe url.dll,TelnetProtocolHandler %l
ttcfile=%SystemRoot%\System32\fontview.exe %1
ttffile=%SystemRoot%\System32\fontview.exe %1
!d
ulsfile="rundll32.exe" msconf.dll,NewMediaPhone %l
UNSV=c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe %1
UVOX=c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe %1
vcard_wab_auto_file="c:\Program Files\Outlook Expresse\wab.exe" /vcard %1
ViewBar.AutoPlay=c:\Program Files\Common Files\Viewpoint\Toolbar Runtime\3.9.0e\FotomatDeviceConnect.exe /Autoplay "%1"
VisioViewer.Viewer="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
VLC.3g2="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.3gp="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.3gp2="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.3gpp="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.a52="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.aac="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.ac3="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.adt="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.adts="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.aif="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.aifc="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.aiff="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.amr="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.amv="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.aob="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.ape="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.asf="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.asx="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.au="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.avi="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.b4s="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.bin="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.cda="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.CDAudio="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file cdda://%1
VLC.cue="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.divx="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.dts="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.dv="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.DVDMovie="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file dvd://%1
VLC.flac="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.flv="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.gxf="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.ifo="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.it="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.m1v="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.m2t="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.m2ts="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.m2v="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.m3u="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.m3u8="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.m4a="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.m4p="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.m4v="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mid="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mka="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mkv="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mlp="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mod="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mov="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mp1="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mp2="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mp2v="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mp3="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mp4="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mp4v="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mpa="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mpc="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mpe="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mpeg="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mpeg1="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mpeg2="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mpeg4="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mpg="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mpv2="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mts="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.mxf="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.nsv="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.nuv="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.oga="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.ogg="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.ogm="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.ogv="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.ogx="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.oma="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.OPENFolder="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" %1
VLC.pls="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.ram="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.rec="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.rm="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.rmi="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.rmvb="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.s3m="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.sdp="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.snd="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.spx="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.SVCDMovie="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file vcd://%1
VLC.tod="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.ts="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.tta="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.tts="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.VCDMovie="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file vcd://%1
VLC.vlc="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.vob="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.voc="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.vqf="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.vro="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.w64="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.wav="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.webm="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.wma="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.wmv="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.wv="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.xa="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.xm="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
VLC.xspf="c:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLCe\vlc.exe" --started-from-file "%1"
Vuze="c:\Program Files\Vuzee\Azureus.exe" "%1"
wab_auto_file="c:\Program Files\Outlook Expresse\wab.exe" %1
War2Edit.Scenario=c:\PROGRA~1\WARCRA~2e\WARCRA~2.EXE "%1"
Warcraft3.Replay="c:\Program Files\Warcraft IIIe\War3.exe" -loadfile "%1"
WAXFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
webcal="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
webcals="c:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
WebCyberCoach_wtrb="c:\Program Files\WebCyberCoach\b_Delle\tranplug.exe" %1
webpnpFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\wpnpinst.exe %1
Whiteboard="c:\Program Files\NetMeetinge\wb32.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.669="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.AAC="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.aiff="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.amf="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.ASF="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.au="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.AVI="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.avr="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.caf="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.CDA="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.far="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.FLAC="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.FLV="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.htk="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.iff="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.it="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.itz="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.KAR="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.M2V="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.M4A="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.mat="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.mdz="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.MID="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.MIDI="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.MIZ="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.mod="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.MP1="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.MP2="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.MP3="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.MP4="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.MPEG="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.MPG="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.mtm="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.NSA="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.nst="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.NSV="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.OGG="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.okt="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.paf="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.ptm="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.pvf="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.raw="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.RMI="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.s3m="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.s3z="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.sd2="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.sds="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.sf="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.stm="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.stz="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.SWF="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.ult="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.VLB="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.voc="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.w64="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.wav="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.WMA="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.WMV="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.xi="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.xm="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.File.xmz="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Winamp.PlayList="c:\Program Files\Winampe\winamp.exe" "%1"
Windows.CompositeFont="%WinDir%\System32\notepad.exe" "%1"
Windows.Movie.Maker="c:\Program Files\Movie Makere\moviemk.exe" %1
Windows.XamlDocument="c:\WINDOWS\system32e\PresentationHost.exe" "%1" %*
Windows.Xbap="c:\WINDOWS\system32e\PresentationHost.exe" "%1" %*
WinRAR="c:\Program Files\WinRARe\WinRAR.exe" "%1"
WinRAR.REV="c:\Program Files\WinRARe\WinRAR.exe" "%1"
WinRAR.ZIP="c:\Program Files\WinRARe\WinRAR.exe" "%1"
WMAfile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:5 /Open "%L"
WMDFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /WMPackage:"%L"
wmffile=rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32e\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1
WMP.DVR-MSFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMSFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /layout:"%L"
WMVFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:7 /Open "%L"
WMZFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /layout:"%L"
Word.Backup.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.Document.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.Document.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.DocumentMacroEnabled.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.OpenDocumentText.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.RTF.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.Template.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.Template.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.TemplateMacroEnabled.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
wordhtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE"
wordhtmltemplate="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE"
Wordpad.Document.1="%ProgramFiles%\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE" "%1"
Works.Word.Document.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10e\winword.exe" "%1"
WorldEdit.AIData=c:\Program Files\Warcraft IIIe\World Editor.exe -loadfile "%1"
WorldEdit.Campaign=c:\Program Files\Warcraft IIIe\World Editor.exe -loadfile "%1"
WorldEdit.Scenario=c:\Program Files\Warcraft IIIe\World Editor.exe -loadfile "%1"
WorldEdit.ScenarioEx=c:\Program Files\Warcraft IIIe\World Editor.exe -loadfile "%1"
WPLFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
wrifile="c:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessoriese\WORDPAD.EXE" "%1"
WSFFile=%SystemRoot%\System32\WScript.exe "%1" %*
WSHFile=%SystemRoot%\System32\WScript.exe "%1" %*
WVXFile="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
x-internet-signup=%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\ISIGNUP.EXE %1
xbmfile="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
XEV.FailSafeApp=%SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1
XEV.GenericApp="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
XEV.OriginalApp="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
xmlfile="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12e\MSOXMLED.EXE" /verb open "%1"
XPSViewer.Document.1="c:\WINDOWS\system32\XPSViewere\XPSViewer.exe" "%1" %*
xslfile="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
zapfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1
.bat
.cmd
.com
.exe
.scr
.reg
.txt

=============== Created Last 30 ================

2011-01-23 01:40:00 -------- d-sh--w- C:\found.000

==================== Find3M ====================

1995-08-23 05:00:00 645120 ----a-w- c:\Program Filese\FURY3.EXE

============= FINISH: 16:33:21.54 ===============


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, not sure how long I'm supposed to wait before bumping, so sorry if this is too soon. This thread has just been dropping further and further down the pages and I wasn't sure how far back you guys check.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya maxcan7

Proceed as follows :-

*Please read carefully and follow these steps.*

Download *TDSSKiller* and save it to your Desktop.
Extract its contents to your desktop.
Once extracted, open the TDSSKiller folder and doubleclick on *TDSSKiller.exe* to run the application, then on *Start Scan.*










If an infected file is detected, the default action will be *Cure*, click on *Continue.*










If a suspicious file is detected, the default action will be *Skip*, click on *Continue.*










It may ask you to reboot the computer to complete the process. Click on *Reboot Now*.










If no reboot is require, click on *Report*. A log file should appear. Please copy and paste the contents of that file here.
If a reboot is required, the report can also be found in your root directory, (usually C:\ folder) in the form of "*TDSSKiller.[Version]_[Date]_[Time]_log.txt*". Please copy and paste the contents of that file here.

Post the log in your reply,

Kevin


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

2011/02/11 18:37:16.0233 14140 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.4.17.0 Feb 10 2011 11:07:20
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 ================================================================================
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 SystemInfo:
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 OS Version: 5.1.2600 ServicePack: 3.0
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 Product type: Workstation
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 ComputerName: MAX
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 UserName: Max Cantor
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 Windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 System windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 Processor architecture: Intel x86
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 Number of processors: 2
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 Page size: 0x1000
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 Boot type: Normal boot
2011/02/11 18:37:17.0764 14140 ================================================================================
2011/02/11 18:37:19.0264 14140 Initialize success
2011/02/11 18:37:22.0764 12884 ================================================================================
2011/02/11 18:37:22.0764 12884 Scan started
2011/02/11 18:37:22.0764 12884 Mode: Manual; 
2011/02/11 18:37:22.0764 12884 ================================================================================
2011/02/11 18:37:23.0327 12884 abp480n5 (6abb91494fe6c59089b9336452ab2ea3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ABP480N5.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:23.0686 12884 ACPI (8fd99680a539792a30e97944fdaecf17) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:23.0749 12884 ACPIEC (9859c0f6936e723e4892d7141b1327d5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:23.0967 12884 adpu160m (9a11864873da202c996558b2106b0bbc) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\adpu160m.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0045 12884 aec (8bed39e3c35d6a489438b8141717a557) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0170 12884 AegisP (2f7f3e8da380325866e566f5d5ec23d5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0264 12884 AFD (7e775010ef291da96ad17ca4b17137d7) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0295 12884 agp440 (08fd04aa961bdc77fb983f328334e3d7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0436 12884 agpCPQ (03a7e0922acfe1b07d5db2eeb0773063) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\agpCPQ.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0545 12884 Aha154x (c23ea9b5f46c7f7910db3eab648ff013) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aha154x.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0655 12884 aic78u2 (19dd0fb48b0c18892f70e2e7d61a1529) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aic78u2.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0780 12884 aic78xx (b7fe594a7468aa0132deb03fb8e34326) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aic78xx.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0842 12884 AliIde (1140ab9938809700b46bb88e46d72a96) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:24.0920 12884 alim1541 (cb08aed0de2dd889a8a820cd8082d83c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\alim1541.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0014 12884 amdagp (95b4fb835e28aa1336ceeb07fd5b9398) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0092 12884 amsint (79f5add8d24bd6893f2903a3e2f3fad6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\amsint.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0311 12884 asc (62d318e9a0c8fc9b780008e724283707) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asc.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0405 12884 asc3350p (69eb0cc7714b32896ccbfd5edcbea447) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asc3350p.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0483 12884 asc3550 (5d8de112aa0254b907861e9e9c31d597) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asc3550.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0545 12884 AsyncMac (b153affac761e7f5fcfa822b9c4e97bc) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0670 12884 atapi (9f3a2f5aa6875c72bf062c712cfa2674) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0749 12884 Atmarpc (9916c1225104ba14794209cfa8012159) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0858 12884 audstub (d9f724aa26c010a217c97606b160ed68) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:25.0952 12884 AVGIDSDriver (0c61f066f4d94bd67063dc6691935143) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys
2011/02/11 18:37:26.0077 12884 AVGIDSEH (84853f800cd69252c3c764fe50d0346f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys
2011/02/11 18:37:26.0124 12884 AVGIDSFilter (28d6adcd03e10f3838488b9b5d407dd4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys
2011/02/11 18:37:26.0155 12884 AVGIDSShim (0eb16f4dbbb946360af30d2b13a52d1d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys
2011/02/11 18:37:26.0249 12884 Avgldx86 (5fe5a2c2330c376a1d8dcff8d2680a2d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:26.0545 12884 Avgmfx86 (54f1a9b4c9b540c2d8ac4baa171696b1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:26.0624 12884 Avgrkx86 (8da3b77993c5f354cc2977b7ea06d03a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:26.0858 12884 Avgtdix (660788ec46f10ece80274d564fa8b4aa) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:26.0952 12884 Beep (da1f27d85e0d1525f6621372e7b685e9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0092 12884 cbidf (90a673fc8e12a79afbed2576f6a7aaf9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cbidf2k.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0170 12884 cbidf2k (90a673fc8e12a79afbed2576f6a7aaf9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0217 12884 cd20xrnt (f3ec03299634490e97bbce94cd2954c7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cd20xrnt.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0327 12884 Cdaudio (c1b486a7658353d33a10cc15211a873b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0514 12884 Cdfs (c885b02847f5d2fd45a24e219ed93b32) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0561 12884 Cdrom (1f4260cc5b42272d71f79e570a27a4fe) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0686 12884 CmdIde (e5dcb56c533014ecbc556a8357c929d5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0795 12884 Cpqarray (3ee529119eed34cd212a215e8c40d4b6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cpqarray.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0920 12884 dac2w2k (e550e7418984b65a78299d248f0a7f36) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\dac2w2k.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:27.0983 12884 dac960nt (683789caa3864eb46125ae86ff677d34) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\dac960nt.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:28.0092 12884 DELL_A02 (8a87352d9fb9597511c34d0c8c0e7223) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\PRISMA02.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:28.0420 12884 Disk (044452051f3e02e7963599fc8f4f3e25) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:28.0514 12884 DLABOIOM (795278665264c0b13bebbd29ae86b412) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLABOIOM.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:28.0608 12884 DLACDBHM (7581407a6a3c56860ae31e6e423fe824) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DLACDBHM.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:28.0749 12884 DLADResN (5ca787a303418595294bed9b46dadfdb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLADResN.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:28.0858 12884 DLAIFS_M (b84498f23d7a9eef825a1a6123bc5854) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAIFS_M.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:28.0999 12884 DLAOPIOM (97eca0ddbe0330e6bb4c79bccfebf3e4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAOPIOM.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0124 12884 DLAPoolM (571d7ec728ec65a0ee7ea7e618d56a36) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAPoolM.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0264 12884 DLARTL_N (693dfd92d41a3d270053cd97834e4960) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DLARTL_N.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0389 12884 DLAUDFAM (248eb7b4554408a741fd6734c55a36c2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAUDFAM.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0467 12884 DLAUDF_M (1cfabded94431a56cfdbd783b2457e7b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAUDF_M.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0608 12884 dmboot (d992fe1274bde0f84ad826acae022a41) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0749 12884 dmio (7c824cf7bbde77d95c08005717a95f6f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0764 12884 dmload (e9317282a63ca4d188c0df5e09c6ac5f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0827 12884 DMusic (8a208dfcf89792a484e76c40e5f50b45) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0936 12884 dpti2o (40f3b93b4e5b0126f2f5c0a7a5e22660) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\dpti2o.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0983 12884 drmkaud (8f5fcff8e8848afac920905fbd9d33c8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:29.0999 12884 DRVMCDB (d626b0037e3585c12520f1e5cd67dfde) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DRVMCDB.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:30.0139 12884 DRVNDDM (2aeee1600d0f14ba535f90a1f4411b54) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DRVNDDM.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:30.0358 12884 DSproct (413f2d5f9d802688242c23b38f767ecb) C:\Program Files\DellSupport\GTAction\triggers\DSproct.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:30.0420 12884 dsunidrv (dfeabb7cfffadea4a912ab95bdc3177a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\dsunidrv.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:30.0764 12884 E100B (3fca03cbca11269f973b70fa483c88ef) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:30.0858 12884 e1express (5b75bbf89d8341f424171df7ad9dc465) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e1e5132.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:30.0999 12884 ELacpi (1976fedf6d7f87135c9b7f5cb4c8c868) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ELacpi.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:31.0124 12884 ELhid (ae65c02444907966378454138b9f99f0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ELhid.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:31.0311 12884 ELkbd (e485c3ba1daddeef3e14fea1e8fda6e1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ELkbd.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:31.0530 12884 ELmon (0d87cb825ed6cb2ebcc147a10a42f1d6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ELmon.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:31.0827 12884 ELmou (a4add3847b67bacab6fc851a2b60fdb3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ELmou.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:31.0999 12884 ESSIDSET (d18d7ec60c14ff8256e924ed4d1c188c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ESSIDSET.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:32.0249 12884 Fastfat (38d332a6d56af32635675f132548343e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:32.0327 12884 Fdc (92cdd60b6730b9f50f6a1a0c1f8cdc81) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:32.0436 12884 Fips (d45926117eb9fa946a6af572fbe1caa3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:32.0530 12884 Flpydisk (9d27e7b80bfcdf1cdd9b555862d5e7f0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:32.0639 12884 FltMgr (b2cf4b0786f8212cb92ed2b50c6db6b0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:32.0702 12884 Fs_Rec (3e1e2bd4f39b0e2b7dc4f4d2bcc2779a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:32.0733 12884 Ftdisk (6ac26732762483366c3969c9e4d2259d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:32.0795 12884 GEARAspiWDM (8182ff89c65e4d38b2de4bb0fb18564e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:32.0999 12884 Gpc (0a02c63c8b144bd8c86b103dee7c86a2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0077 12884 HDAudBus (573c7d0a32852b48f3058cfd8026f511) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0217 12884 HidUsb (ccf82c5ec8a7326c3066de870c06daf1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0295 12884 hpn (b028377dea0546a5fcfba928a8aefae0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hpn.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0358 12884 HSFHWBS2 (77e4ff0b73bc0aeaaf39bf0c8104231f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSFHWBS2.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0499 12884 HSF_DP (60e1604729a15ef4a3b05f298427b3b1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSF_DP.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0639 12884 HTTP (f80a415ef82cd06ffaf0d971528ead38) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0702 12884 i2omgmt (9368670bd426ebea5e8b18a62416ec28) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\i2omgmt.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0795 12884 i2omp (f10863bf1ccc290babd1a09188ae49e0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i2omp.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0842 12884 i8042prt (4a0b06aa8943c1e332520f7440c0aa30) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:33.0952 12884 iastor (9a65e42664d1534b68512caad0efe963) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\iastor.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0061 12884 Imapi (083a052659f5310dd8b6a6cb05edcf8e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0155 12884 ini910u (4a40e045faee58631fd8d91afc620719) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ini910u.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0249 12884 IntelIde (b5466a9250342a7aa0cd1fba13420678) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0358 12884 intelppm (8c953733d8f36eb2133f5bb58808b66b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0405 12884 Ip6Fw (3bb22519a194418d5fec05d800a19ad0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0483 12884 IpFilterDriver (731f22ba402ee4b62748adaf6363c182) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0561 12884 IpInIp (b87ab476dcf76e72010632b5550955f5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0670 12884 IpNat (cc748ea12c6effde940ee98098bf96bb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0780 12884 IPSec (82ef705d4e7977a282c05cea3aafe789) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0780 12884 Suspicious file (Forged): C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys. Real md5: 82ef705d4e7977a282c05cea3aafe789, Fake md5: 23c74d75e36e7158768dd63d92789a91
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0780 12884 IPSec - detected Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.tdl3 (0)
2011/02/11 18:37:34.0827 12884 IRENUM (c93c9ff7b04d772627a3646d89f7bf89) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0014 12884 isapnp (05a299ec56e52649b1cf2fc52d20f2d7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0077 12884 Kbdclass (463c1ec80cd17420a542b7f36a36f128) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0139 12884 kbdhid (9ef487a186dea361aa06913a75b3fa99) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0186 12884 kmixer (692bcf44383d056aed41b045a323d378) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0217 12884 KSecDD (b467646c54cc746128904e1654c750c1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0342 12884 mdmxsdk (eeaea6514ba7c9d273b5e87c4e1aab30) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0420 12884 MHNDRV (7f2f1d2815a6449d346fcccbc569fbd6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mhndrv.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0467 12884 mnmdd (4ae068242760a1fb6e1a44bf4e16afa6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0577 12884 Modem (dfcbad3cec1c5f964962ae10e0bcc8e1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0655 12884 MODEMCSA (1992e0d143b09653ab0f9c5e04b0fd65) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0686 12884 Mouclass (35c9e97194c8cfb8430125f8dbc34d04) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0811 12884 mouhid (b1c303e17fb9d46e87a98e4ba6769685) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:35.0967 12884 MountMgr (a80b9a0bad1b73637dbcbba7df72d3fd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0014 12884 mraid35x (3f4bb95e5a44f3be34824e8e7caf0737) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mraid35x.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0124 12884 MRxDAV (11d42bb6206f33fbb3ba0288d3ef81bd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0217 12884 MRxSmb (f3aefb11abc521122b67095044169e98) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0280 12884 Msfs (c941ea2454ba8350021d774daf0f1027) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0358 12884 MSKSSRV (d1575e71568f4d9e14ca56b7b0453bf1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0483 12884 MSPCLOCK (325bb26842fc7ccc1fcce2c457317f3e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0592 12884 MSPQM (bad59648ba099da4a17680b39730cb3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0717 12884 mssmbios (af5f4f3f14a8ea2c26de30f7a1e17136) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0780 12884 Mup (2f625d11385b1a94360bfc70aaefdee1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0827 12884 NDIS (1df7f42665c94b825322fae71721130d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:36.0858 12884 NDISRD (31c97e19ad9bb0030349e55d42d5e5d1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDISRD.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0155 12884 NdisTapi (1ab3d00c991ab086e69db84b6c0ed78f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0217 12884 Ndisuio (f927a4434c5028758a842943ef1a3849) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0311 12884 NdisWan (edc1531a49c80614b2cfda43ca8659ab) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0327 12884 NDProxy (9282bd12dfb069d3889eb3fcc1000a9b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0483 12884 NetBIOS (5d81cf9a2f1a3a756b66cf684911cdf0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0514 12884 NetBT (74b2b2f5bea5e9a3dc021d685551bd3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0639 12884 Npfs (3182d64ae053d6fb034f44b6def8034a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0686 12884 Ntfs (78a08dd6a8d65e697c18e1db01c5cdca) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0749 12884 Null (73c1e1f395918bc2c6dd67af7591a3ad) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:37.0905 12884 nv (0a83977b8909fda12e45112575a59ba7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0077 12884 NwlnkFlt (b305f3fad35083837ef46a0bbce2fc57) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0202 12884 NwlnkFwd (c99b3415198d1aab7227f2c88fd664b9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0233 12884 NwlnkIpx (8b8b1be2dba4025da6786c645f77f123) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkipx.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0264 12884 NwlnkNb (56d34a67c05e94e16377c60609741ff8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnknb.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0280 12884 NwlnkSpx (c0bb7d1615e1acbdc99757f6ceaf8cf0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkspx.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0342 12884 NWRDR (36b9b950e3d2e100970a48d8bad86740) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwrdr.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0405 12884 Parport (5575faf8f97ce5e713d108c2a58d7c7c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0467 12884 PartMgr (beb3ba25197665d82ec7065b724171c6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0514 12884 ParVdm (70e98b3fd8e963a6a46a2e6247e0bea1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0577 12884 PCI (a219903ccf74233761d92bef471a07b1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0639 12884 PCIIde (ccf5f451bb1a5a2a522a76e670000ff0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0686 12884 Pcmcia (9e89ef60e9ee05e3f2eef2da7397f1c1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0858 12884 perc2 (6c14b9c19ba84f73d3a86dba11133101) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\perc2.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:38.0936 12884 perc2hib (f50f7c27f131afe7beba13e14a3b9416) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\perc2hib.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0014 12884 PptpMiniport (efeec01b1d3cf84f16ddd24d9d9d8f99) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0061 12884 PSched (09298ec810b07e5d582cb3a3f9255424) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0108 12884 Ptilink (80d317bd1c3dbc5d4fe7b1678c60cadd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0217 12884 PxHelp20 (d86b4a68565e444d76457f14172c875a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0264 12884 ql1080 (0a63fb54039eb5662433caba3b26dba7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql1080.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0280 12884 Ql10wnt (6503449e1d43a0ff0201ad5cb1b8c706) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql10wnt.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0342 12884 ql12160 (156ed0ef20c15114ca097a34a30d8a01) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql12160.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0420 12884 ql1240 (70f016bebde6d29e864c1230a07cc5e6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql1240.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0483 12884 ql1280 (907f0aeea6bc451011611e732bd31fcf) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql1280.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0561 12884 RasAcd (fe0d99d6f31e4fad8159f690d68ded9c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0608 12884 Rasl2tp (11b4a627bc9614b885c4969bfa5ff8a6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0686 12884 RasPppoe (5bc962f2654137c9909c3d4603587dee) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0780 12884 Raspti (fdbb1d60066fcfbb7452fd8f9829b242) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0874 12884 Rdbss (7ad224ad1a1437fe28d89cf22b17780a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0905 12884 RDPCDD (4912d5b403614ce99c28420f75353332) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:39.0952 12884 rdpdr (15cabd0f7c00c47c70124907916af3f1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0061 12884 RDPWD (6728e45b66f93c08f11de2e316fc70dd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0124 12884 redbook (f828dd7e1419b6653894a8f97a0094c5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0249 12884 Secdrv (90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0374 12884 serenum (0f29512ccd6bead730039fb4bd2c85ce) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0436 12884 Serial (cca207a8896d4c6a0c9ce29a4ae411a7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0561 12884 Sfloppy (8e6b8c671615d126fdc553d1e2de5562) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0717 12884 sisagp (6b33d0ebd30db32e27d1d78fe946a754) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0764 12884 Sparrow (83c0f71f86d3bdaf915685f3d568b20e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sparrow.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0842 12884 splitter (ab8b92451ecb048a4d1de7c3ffcb4a9f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0936 12884 sptd (4e3c4ffcb2c95c2ec1fa04a6f4531533) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0936 12884 Suspicious file (NoAccess): C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys. md5: 4e3c4ffcb2c95c2ec1fa04a6f4531533
2011/02/11 18:37:40.0952 12884 sptd - detected Locked file (1)
2011/02/11 18:37:41.0077 12884 sr (76bb022c2fb6902fd5bdd4f78fc13a5d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:41.0217 12884 Srv (0f6aefad3641a657e18081f52d0c15af) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:41.0358 12884 STHDA (2a2dc39623adef8ab3703ab9fac4b440) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sthda.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:41.0514 12884 swenum (3941d127aef12e93addf6fe6ee027e0f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:41.0655 12884 swmidi (8ce882bcc6cf8a62f2b2323d95cb3d01) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:41.0811 12884 symc810 (1ff3217614018630d0a6758630fc698c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\symc810.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:41.0905 12884 symc8xx (070e001d95cf725186ef8b20335f933c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\symc8xx.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:41.0967 12884 sym_hi (80ac1c4abbe2df3b738bf15517a51f2c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sym_hi.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0045 12884 sym_u3 (bf4fab949a382a8e105f46ebb4937058) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sym_u3.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0108 12884 sysaudio (8b83f3ed0f1688b4958f77cd6d2bf290) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0170 12884 Tcpip (9aefa14bd6b182d61e3119fa5f436d3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0233 12884 TDPIPE (6471a66807f5e104e4885f5b67349397) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0327 12884 TDTCP (c56b6d0402371cf3700eb322ef3aaf61) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0374 12884 TermDD (88155247177638048422893737429d9e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0452 12884 TosIde (f2790f6af01321b172aa62f8e1e187d9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\toside.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0545 12884 Udfs (5787b80c2e3c5e2f56c2a233d91fa2c9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0577 12884 ultra (1b698a51cd528d8da4ffaed66dfc51b9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ultra.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0733 12884 Update (402ddc88356b1bac0ee3dd1580c76a31) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:42.0842 12884 USBAAPL (5c2bdc152bbab34f36473deaf7713f22) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:43.0264 12884 usbccgp (173f317ce0db8e21322e71b7e60a27e8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:43.0342 12884 usbehci (65dcf09d0e37d4c6b11b5b0b76d470a7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:43.0452 12884 usbhub (1ab3cdde553b6e064d2e754efe20285c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:43.0545 12884 usbprint (a717c8721046828520c9edf31288fc00) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:43.0655 12884 usbscan (a0b8cf9deb1184fbdd20784a58fa75d4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:43.0749 12884 USBSTOR (a32426d9b14a089eaa1d922e0c5801a9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
2011/02/11 18:37:43.0780 12884 usbuhci (26496f9dee2d787fc3e61ad54821ffe6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:43.0920 12884 VgaSave (0d3a8fafceacd8b7625cd549757a7df1) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:43.0999 12884 viaagp (754292ce5848b3738281b4f3607eaef4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:44.0108 12884 ViaIde (3b3efcda263b8ac14fdf9cbdd0791b2e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:44.0217 12884 VolSnap (4c8fcb5cc53aab716d810740fe59d025) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:44.0264 12884 Wanarp (e20b95baedb550f32dd489265c1da1f6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:44.0374 12884 wdmaud (6768acf64b18196494413695f0c3a00f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:44.0545 12884 winachsf (f59ed5a43b988a18ef582bb07b2327a7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:44.0686 12884 WS2IFSL (6abe6e225adb5a751622a9cc3bc19ce8) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:44.0780 12884 WudfPf (f15feafffbb3644ccc80c5da584e6311) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:44.0983 12884 WudfRd (28b524262bce6de1f7ef9f510ba3985b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:45.0092 12884 ================================================================================
2011/02/11 18:37:45.0092 12884 Scan finished
2011/02/11 18:37:45.0092 12884 ================================================================================
2011/02/11 18:37:45.0108 16240 Detected object count: 2
2011/02/11 18:37:53.0264 16240 IPSec (82ef705d4e7977a282c05cea3aafe789) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
2011/02/11 18:37:53.0264 16240 Suspicious file (Forged): C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys. Real md5: 82ef705d4e7977a282c05cea3aafe789, Fake md5: 23c74d75e36e7158768dd63d92789a91
2011/02/11 18:37:54.0170 16240 Backup copy found, using it..
2011/02/11 18:37:54.0217 16240 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys - will be cured after reboot
2011/02/11 18:37:54.0217 16240 Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.tdl3(IPSec) - User select action: Cure 
2011/02/11 18:37:54.0217 16240 Locked file(sptd) - User select action: Skip 
2011/02/11 18:37:58.0655 15124 Deinitialize success


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya maxcan7

Proceed as follows please :-

*Step 1*

Download







TFC to your desktop, from either of the following links
*Link 1*
*Link 2*

 Make sure any open work is saved. TFC will close all open application windows.
 Double-click TFC.exe to run the program.
 If prompted, click "Yes" to reboot.
TFC will automatically close any open programs, let it run uninterrupted. It shouldn't take longer take a couple of minutes, and may only take a few seconds. Only if needed will you be prompted to reboot.

*Step 2*

Download







from any of the following links and save to your Desktop:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*


 Double click on the icon to run it. Vista and Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administrator. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
 In the lower right corner, checkmark "LOP Check" and checkmark "Purity Check".
 Under the Custom Scan box paste this in

```
netsvcs
      drivers32
      %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.*
      %systemroot%\*. /mp /s
      CREATERESTOREPOINT
      %systemroot%\System32\config\*.sav
      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU
      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install|LastSuccessTime /rs
```

 Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
 When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
 Please copy (Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy) the contents of these files, one at a time, and post them in your reply

Copy and paste OTL Txt and ExtrasTxt in your reply, also tell me if the redirects have ceased

Kevin


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

For some reason whenever I try to post the reply with the text files (either together in one post, or even just one at a time) it's not letting me. Probably just my internet connection screwing up or my computer being a little slow from restarting on and off a bunch of times.

I'll try again in a little bit, but in any case google seems to be working fine now, so thank you very much for your help . 

If this problem should come back, or if I find any other problems, do I need to redo all of these scans or can I reuse the text files?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Did TFC run OK ?


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya it ran fine, but I did have to reboot afterwards. It said that it fixed one thing but skipped another.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Not TDSSKiller, TFC


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought I was talking about TFC... maybe I'm misremembering. In any case, I definitely had to reboot afterwards.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, leave OTL for now, do the following:

*Step 1*

Please download *DeFogger* to your *desktop*.
Double click *DeFogger* to run the tool.

 The application window will appear
 Click the *Disable* button to disable your CD Emulation drivers
 Click *Yes* to continue
 A *'Finished!'* message will appear
 Click *OK*
 DeFogger will now ask to reboot the machine - click *OK*
*IMPORTANT!* If you receive an error message while running DeFogger, please post the log *defogger_disable* which will appear on your desktop.
*Do not* re-enable these drivers until otherwise instructed.

*Step 2*








Please download *Malwarebytes* Anti-Malware and save it to your desktop.
*Alernative D/L mirror*
*Alternative D/L mirror*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.

 Make sure a checkmark is placed next to Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, then click Finish.
 If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
 Once the program has loaded, select "Perform Quick Scan", then click Scan.
 The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
 When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
 Make sure that everything is checked, and click Remove Selected.
 When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart. (See Extra Note)
 Please save the log to a location you will remember.
 The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
 Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.

Extra Note:

If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.

*Step 3*

Download Security Check by screen317 from *HERE* or *HERE*.
Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe (Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select "Run as Administrator") and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box. Press any key when asked.
A Notepad document should open automatically called checkup.txt; please post the contents of that document.

Post logs from Malwarebytes and SecurityChecks in your reply,

Kevin


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 5743

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.5512

2/11/2011 8:13:08 PM
mbam-log-2011-02-11 (20-13-08).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 164356
Time elapsed: 10 minute(s), 6 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 1
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
c:\bootstartx.exe (Trojan.SpyEyes) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
c:\bootstartx.exe\config.bin (Trojan.SpyEyes) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.8 
Windows XP Service Pack 3 
Internet Explorer 6 *Out of date!* 
*`````````````````````````````` 
Antivirus/Firewall Check:* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
AVG 2011 
AVG PC Tuneup 2011 
AVG 2011 
Virus Guard - powered by BitDefender 
Antivirus up to date! 
*``````````````````````````````` 
Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:* 
Ad-Aware 
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 
AVG PC Tuneup 2011 
CCleaner 
Java(TM) 6 Update 15 
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1 
Java(TM) 6 Update 2 
Java(TM) 6 Update 3 
Java(TM) 6 Update 5 
Java(TM) 6 Update 7 
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03 
*Out of date Java installed!* 
Adobe Flash Player 10.1.102.64 
Adobe Reader 9.4.1 
*Out of date Adobe Reader installed!* 
*```````````````````````````````` 
Process Check: 
objlist.exe by Laurent* 
Ad-Aware AAWService.exe 
*Ad-Aware AAWTray.exe is disabled!* 
AVG avgwdsvc.exe 
AVG avgtray.exe 
AVG avgrsx.exe 
AVG avgnsx.exe 
AVG avgemc.exe 
*``````````End of Log````````````*


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya maxcan7

Proceed as follows :-

*Step 1*

Uninstall the following outdated versions of Java from Add/Remove Programs via Start > Control Panel

*Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03 *

*Step 2*

*Run ESET Online Scan*

Hold down Control and click on the following link to open ESET OnlineScan in a new window.
*ESET OnlineScan*
Click the







button.
For alternate browsers only: (Microsoft Internet Explorer users can skip these steps)

Click on







to download the ESET Smart Installer. *Save* it to your desktop.
Double click on the







icon on your desktop.

Check








Click the







button.
Accept any security warnings from your browser.
Check








Leave the tick out of *remove found threats*
Push the *Start* button.
ESET will then download updates for itself, install itself, and begin scanning your computer. Please be patient as this can take some time.
When the scan completes, push








Push







, and save the file to your desktop using a unique name, such as ESETScan. Include the contents of this report in your next reply.
Push the







button.
Push








You can refer to *this animation* by *neomage* if needed.
Frequently asked questions available *Here* *Please read them before running the scan.*

Also be aware this scan can take between one and several hours to complete depending on the size of your system.

Post back with the results from ESET, also let me know how your system is responding and any remaining issues or concerns.

Kevin


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hm... the only thing uninstalling is *Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03 *
the other stuff won't come off.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

What happens when you try to uninstall those old versions of Java?


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

"Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid."


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Leave them for now and run ESET


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here is the ESETScan stuff:

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\WildTangent23.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\WildTangent55.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\WildTangent85.zip Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\AVG\Rescue\PC Tuneup 2011\110205212932852.rsc multiple threats
C:\Program Files\Westwood\RA2\The Third War\T3WB2bc.1.zip probably a variant of Win32/Agent.CESXKOE trojan


Things have been working much better. My computer is running faster and I'm not having those google problems. I'll keep track of how things are going with my computer and if I have any problems specifically concerning this I'll let you know, if something new, I'll start a new thread. Thank you so much for this help .

Just two more things though:

1. When using one of these programs you had me disable disc emulation or something along those lines, and I was wondering if/how to turn that back on?

2. This is sort of a compound question, but should I be keeping these scanners on my computer? If so, should I be scanning my computer with these programs regularly or do all I need to do is regular AVG/malware/spybot/defrag/ccleaner type stuff? Finally, do I need to keep all of my logs I used for this thread or would I need to make new logs each time anyway?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya maxcan7,

Proceed as follows please :-

*Step 1*

Please download *OTM by OldTimer*.
*Alternative Mirror* 
Save it to your desktop. 
Double click *OTM.exe* to start the tool. Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administrator

*Copy* the text between the dotted lines below to the clipboard by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):

-------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
:Services
:Files
ipconfig /flushdns /c
C:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\AVG\Rescue\PC Tuneup 2011\110205212932852.rsc
C:\Program Files\Westwood\RA2\The Third War\T3WB2bc.1.zip
:Commands
[EmptyTemp]
[ResetHosts]*
---------------------------------------------------------------------

 Return to OTMoveIt3, right click in the *"Paste Instructions for Items to be Moved"* window (under the yellow bar) and choose *Paste*.
Click the red







button.
*Copy* everything in the Results window (under the green bar) to the clipboard by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it in your next reply.
Close *OTM*
*Note:* If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

If the machine reboots, the Results log can be found here:

*c:\_OTMoveIt\MovedFiles\mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log*

Where mmddyyyy_hhmmss is the date of the tool run.

*Step 2*

*Download and Run JavaRA*
Please download JavaRa and save the file to your desktop.
Right click and Extract All and a new folder called "JavaRa" will be extracted
Once extracted, open that folder and run *JavaRa.exe* with the picture.
Select your Language which is *English* I assume.
Click _Search For Updates_
Select _Update Using jucheck.exe_
Click *Search*
If a newer version is found, allow it to be installed
*Uncheck* the Google Toolbar option. (if you don't want the Google tool bar)
When complete, click _Remove Older Versions_ in the JavaRa interface and allow it to proceed
When that is complete, click _Additional Tasks_, then select _Remove Useless JRE Files_ and click *Go*
It will now begin to remove older versions.
Exit the tool when complete.
*Reboot Your Computer Now*.

*Step 3*

To re-enable your Emulation drivers, double click *DeFogger* to run the tool.

 The application window will appear
 Click the *Re-enable* button to re-enable your CD Emulation drivers
 Click *Yes* to continue
 A *'Finished!'* message will appear
 Click *OK*
 DeFogger will now ask to reboot the machine - click *OK*
*IMPORTANT!* If you receive an error message while running DeFogger, please post the log *defogger_enable* which will appear on your desktop.
Your Emulation drivers are now re-enabled.

Regarding the tools we have used, leave them in place for now. When you`re happy your system is responding OK post back and we`ll remove them

Kevin


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

NOTE: Edited, see bottom of post

Ok haven't done steps 2 or 3 yet. I'll edit this post when I've done steps 2 and 3, but for now here is the OTM log:

All processes killed
========== SERVICES/DRIVERS ==========
========== FILES ==========
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Desktop\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Desktop\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Max Cantor\Application Data\AVG\Rescue\PC Tuneup 2011\110205212932852.rsc moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\Westwood\RA2\The Third War\T3WB2bc.1.zip moved successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: Administrator
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: All Users

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33256 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Max Cantor
->Temp folder emptied: 70309 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 72121440 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 4378 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 709456 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 56861 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 128540965 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 192.00 mb

C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

OTM by OldTimer - Version 3.1.17.2 log created on 02132011_104735

Files moved on Reboot...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...

Ok finished step 2 and 3. Like I said before, so far things have been going a lot better. I haven't been redirected from google links at all, my computer is able to reboot much faster than it ever used to, and in general my computer is going faster, not lagging or freezing, and very rarely am I getting any crashes or errors.

Should I just give it a few more days, and then let you know how things are still going?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep,just leave the tools we`ve used in place, surf about freely and use your PC as normal. Once you are happy that all is OK post back and we`ll clean up.

One task to complete, reset system restore cache and create new restore point, as follows :-

We now need to reset your system restore points and create a new clean one. To do this &#8220;Turn off&#8221; System restore > Left click start > Right click My Computer > Left click Properties > Select System restore tab > put tick in Turn off System Restore box > apply > ok. To reverse as previous but remove the tick from Turn off System Restore > apply ok.


Create the new restore point > Start > all programs > accessories > system tools > system restore > create a restore point > In the Restore point description box give it a name for reference eg. Clean 1. The time and date are added automatically > then select create and follow the wizard out.

Kevin...


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, everything seems to be working perfectly fine. No crashes at all, no google redirects, and my computer is running faster than it's ever been in recent memory. What should I be doing now with all the programs and logs I used for this?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya maxcan7,

Good to hear that your system is back to normal and behaving the way it should, just a couple of remaining steps. As follows :-

*Step 1*


Download *OTC* by OldTimer and save it to your *desktop.* *Alternative mirror*
Double click







icon to start the program. 
If you are using Vista or Windows 7, please right-click and choose run as administrator
Then Click the big







button.
You will get a prompt saying "_Begining Cleanup Process_". Please select *Yes*.
Restart your computer when prompted.
This will remove most of the tools we have used and itself

*Step 2*

Remove the ESET Online Scanner components from your computer, start the Add or Remove Programs applet from Control Panel, select the ESET Online Scanner entry and click Remove. This will happen very quickly, only re-boot if prompted to do so.

Any tools/logs remaining on your Desktop can be safely deleted or dragged to the Recycle bin. Empty Recycle bin when finished.

*Step 3*

You will have several programs installed, these maybe outdated and vulnerable to exploits also. To be certain, please run the free online scan by *Secunia*, available *Here* Before clicking the *Start* scan button, please check the box for the option *Enable thorough system inspection*. Just below the "Scan Options:" section, you'll see the status of what's currently processing....








...when the scan completes, the message "Detection completed successfully" will appear in the *Programs/Result* section. For each problem detected, Secunia will offer a "Solution" option. Please follow those instructions to download updated versions of the programs as recommended by Secunia.

Here a couple of links by two security experts that will give some excellent tips and advice.

*So how did I get infected in the first place by Tony Klein*

*How to prevent Malware by Miekiemoes*

Finally this link *HERE* will give a comprehensive upto date list of free Security programs. To include - Antivirus, Antispyware, Firewall, Antimalware, Online scanners and rescue CD`s.

Don`t forget, the best form of defense is common sense. If you don`t recognize it, don`t open it. If something looks to good to be true, then it aint.

If you have no remaining issues hit the Mark Solved tab at the top of the thread.

Cheers,

Kevin :up:


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm about a half hour into my OSI scan, so I don't know if I'll have any questions about that when that is done, but I was wondering about JavaRa. That wasn't one of the scanners right? So I'm supposed to keep it right?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

JavaRa was used to remove the old versions of Java, you can remove that if you wish....


----------



## maxcan7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright, well I think everything has been taken care of. Again, thank you so much, and I'll mark this as solved.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for coming back and letting us know,

Cheers,

Kevin....


----------

